# 2011 APL Challenge



## tasha5951 (Dec 26, 2010)

*2011 APL Challenge
**Edit*- 
Janet has graciously offered to Co-Chair and I am so excited to have her help! She will be keeping a running list of challenge members on her post which is #3 in this thread.​ 
Hello and Welcome! 

​I'm pretty new to the LHCF but I couldn't find a 2011 APL Challenge so I figured why not start one!

Ok, the goal is simple and here are the guidelines.

1- Join this challenge by clicking "thanks"
2- Tell us current length, relaxed or natural,current reggie, style(s) of choice, and other challenges you've joined
3- Attach pictures.
4- Check in and let us know how things are going. Update pictures quarterly.

*The official start date for this challenge will be Jan. 1st 2011

The cut off date to join this Challenge is Feb. 15th 2011 (after that unofficial members are still welcome)

This Challenge will end December 31st 2011*

*I'll start*...

1-Currently a little longer than SL and transitioning.

2-Current Reggie-
-Co Wash every 3 days with Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner
-Detangle with Giovanni's 50/50 Conditioner
-DC 1x per week w/ Jessicurl DC & Microwavable Heat Cap
-Shampoo 1x per week w/ Carol's Daughter Hair Milk (and a few others that I'm using up)
-Clarify Shampoo 1x every 6 weeks w/ Tresemme
-Leave in Conditioner either Cantu Leave in OR Kimmaytube's Leave in Receipe
-Seal w/ Coconut Oil
-Protective Styles during the week, wash & go on the weekends
-Styling Products are Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding or Merengue (and a bunch of others that I just need to use up)
-No Heat until my birthday weekend at the end of March         

3- Other Challenges I've Joined-
- Stick to Your Reggie
- Delightfully Delicious
- Hide Your Hair (Till June)
-No Buy



*HAPPY GROWING!*
​


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 26, 2010)

Saving spot, too lazy to type right now


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

OK! I said "THANKS" but I'm not in the Challenge!!!! Good for you and Happy Hair Growing to all of you APL Challengers!!!!    

Edit: Ladies, since I am co-chairing the Challenge, I will keep up with the names. Please see below and let me know if I have inadvertently left your name off the list. I will update every few days. Thanks ladies!!!

*APL 2011 Challengers*
13StepsAhead
20Something
afrofaithful
Aggie
Aishasoleil
alishadawnelle
Alisza
All4Tris
alshepp635
amr6066
An_gell
Anne26
ATLcutey20
Babylone09
Baglady215
bahamababe242
BellaKelis
Beverly Ann Properities
Black_cotton
BreeNique
Bride91501
Bulletproof
Channie
cinnamon08
Clairelynette
Crvlngrhair
DayDreamist
destined2bme0423
diadall
e.lauren
elainakay94
EllePixie
Emanuel15
Equestrian
Esi.adokowa
faithVA
Farafish260
Foluke
gforceroy
Glamazon386
GreenD
HairIam
Hairsnob
halee_J
Imani
IndifinableJoli
inneedofhelptx
iri9109
janda
Je Ne Sais Quoi
Justicefighter1913
Karlajamaica
KappaChino
Kibbles318
Kimdionneca
Kinkipt_85
Krystle~Hime
LaChaBla
Ladybeesrch
Ladyk91
Lettieg27
LilMissSunshine5
Lollyoo
LovesHarmony
Luscious850
luvovcandy
lwilliams1922
Maddie611
MaintaintheSexy
Makeupgirl
Mami2010
manter26
Missjae09
MonaLeezza
ms b haven06 
ms.chanel
MsSonya
MzMocha310
Naphy
Nappy_in_the_City
NaturalDetroit
Ngb214
orangepeel
OsnapCnapp!
PookaMendoza
Prettybyrd
Pringe
PrissyMum1908
Ravengirl
Readyone
ReeseNicole
Rocky91
Roquel30
SailorSuccess
Samory07
Sarathu
SexySin985
Shananyganz
shaytwo
Shortdub78
Skiggle
Sj10460
SimpleKomplexity
stormysweat
Taina
Taciturnxlove
Taleah2009
Tashboog
texasqt
Trini Chutney
TyHill21
VirGoViXxEn
Wanderland
Wicky2828
Ycj1
Yokochick
Zeal
Zedster


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 26, 2010)

I want to see PICS !!!! 

and I'm totally IN !! 

Regimen 
I am Natural 4B , at Collarbone Length.

Regimen, 
C-BAM paste with wheat germ oil (lol at the name Cassia- Brahmi - Amla - Maka) every week. 
once a month adding yogurt to this paste. 
Moisturizing daily with herbal-based spritz moisturizer.

drinking horsetail+nettle every morning. 
Protective styling with half wig(worn as a full) 

I Hope to be APL by next Spring.

Other challenges i've joined : Go Ayurvedic CHallenge !


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in.  I have no idea whether or not i'm in the other ones already, and i'm too lazy to go look 
sidenote: Janet', you're such a sweetie pie. You have such a loving e-persona, so I'm betting you're probably that way in real life.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in!
Current Length-   4a Natural right at SL
Reggie- wash and dc once a week
two strand twists- redo once a month
clarify once a month
protein treatment every 6 weeks
moisturize daily

I'm in the Bootcamp challenge too.
i'll have dh take a pic when he gets up!


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in!

4a/4b, relaxed, SL

_regimen:_
1x/wk wash & DC
1x/wk Co-wash
moisturize & seal daily
bun everyday
no heat 

ETA: i'm also in Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challange 

hoping to be armpit length by August 2011.

I forgot to bring my camera over here so all i have is my bootleg webcam. So here's the best i could do.


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome Ladies, I'm so glad people are actually joining. LOL.

@shortdub78- Do you have hair added to your 2 strand twists so that they last longer? I'm trying to find a style works will my sweaty schedule. I teach 17 Zumba classes a week, 7 dance classes and personal train clients. I can't keep a style for longer than 2 days right now


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 26, 2010)

ok, here's my info.
i'm 4a/b natural.
i keep the reggie simple.
DC and style weekly. (rollersets, twist n curls, braid n curls, etc)
when my style gets old, i bun it up or do an updo till my next wash day.
oil my scalp with castor oil sometimes.
shampoo only when i flatiron, about once a month or twice, if i'm tryna stunt on somebody 
i trim about every 2 months-i'm attempting to grow out my hair with blunt, even ends.
i may wear a weave once or twice this year. probably getting one when i get back to school. same reggie while in weaves.
starting pic:


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Saving spot, too lazy to type right now



Lol! 



Krystle~Hime said:


> I want to see PICS !!!!
> 
> and I'm totally IN !!
> 
> ...



Looks like you've got a great regimen down! 



Rocky91 said:


> I'm in.  I have no idea whether or not i'm in the other ones already, and i'm too lazy to go look
> *sidenote: Janet', you're such a sweetie pie. You have such a loving e-persona, so I'm betting you're probably that way in real life. *



Yay!!!! :welcome3: Aww! You're sweet!



shortdub78 said:


> I'm in!
> Current Length-  Natural right at SL
> Reggie- wash and dc once a week
> two strand twists- redo once a month
> ...



Can't wait to see the pics! 



ATLcutey20 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> 4a/4b, relaxed, SL
> 
> ...



Thanks for the starting pic! That's just fine!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> ok, here's my info.
> i'm 4a/b natural.
> i keep the reggie simple.
> DC and style weekly. (rollersets, twist n curls, braid n curls, etc)
> ...



Beautiful ENDS!


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 26, 2010)

Rocky your ends are FAB! I'm in 

Good luck APL 2011 Challengers! You guys rock!!!


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 26, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> ok, here's my info.
> i'm 4a/b natural.
> i keep the reggie simple.
> DC and style weekly. (rollersets, twist n curls, braid n curls, etc)
> ...



Your hair looks so healthy and shiny.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 26, 2010)

tasha5951 said:


> Welcome Ladies, I'm so glad people are actually joining. LOL.
> 
> @shortdub78- Do you have hair added to your 2 strand twists so that they last longer? I'm trying to find a style works will my sweaty schedule. I teach 17 Zumba classes a week, 7 dance classes and personal train clients. I can't keep a style for longer than 2 days right now



nope.  i make them small so the last longer and i start them with damp hair, using Nubian Kinks loc'ing pomade.  i am able to rinse my hair daily and shampoo once a week.  my hair is really coily too if that helps. i sweat a lot too, so i love that i am able to rinse my hair often.

wow! you are physically fit Lady! Go Girl!


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 26, 2010)

I sure I was in some kind of APL challange for 2010.... and although I have yet to update I know I didnt make it

So I will be happy to join this one

Hair type: Natural, 4a/b Plan to wear twist for the whole year starting Jan 1, 2011!!!

*2 weeks after twist have been put in:*

Oil scalp with STRONG ROOTS Red Pimento Hair Growth Oil and put twist in 5 loose plaits. Put on shower cap for 20 mins. Rinse.
Shampoo 1-2x with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
Shampoo 1x with Jamaican Black Castor Oil Moisturizing Shampoo with Shea Butter
Apply Roux Porosity Control for 1-2 mins.
Rinse and apply any one of my many deep conditioners mixed with a little JBCO and steam for 30-45mins.

    * SheScentIt Banana Brulee
    * SheScentIt Fortifying Hair Mask
    * Hairveda Sitrinillah Conditioner

Rinse and apply Kimmaytube Leave In and seal with Qhemet Biologics Castor & Moringa Softening Serum. Airdry.
*
4 weeks after twist have been put in:*

Take old twist out and FULLY detangle with hands.
Oil scalp with STRONG ROOTS Red Pimento Hair Growth Oil and apply CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil to length of hair. Put on shower cap for 20 mins. Rinse.
Shampoo 1-2x with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
Shampoo 1x with Jamaican Black Castor Oil Moisturizing Shampoo with Shea Butter
Apply Roux Porosity Control for 1-2 mins.
Apply Aphogee 2 min reconstructor.
Rinse and apply any one of my many deep conditioners mixed with a little JBCO and steam for 30-45mins.

    * SheScentIt Banana Brulee
    * SheScentIt Fortifying Hair Mask
    * Hairveda Sitrinillah Conditioner

Rinse and apply Kimmaytube Leave In and seal with Qhemet Biologics Castor & Moringa Softening Serum. Airdry. Once dried two strand micro twist.

Oil scalp with either JBCO or Boundless Tresses alternating daily.

Moisturize with either QB BRBC or AHHC and seal with Castor & Moringa Softening Serum daily.

*Supplements:*
MSM
Hairfinity
Alive Multivitamin
Krill Oil
Gelatin​
Starting pic


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 26, 2010)

SexySin985 said:


> I sure I was in some kind of APL challange for 2010.... and although I have yet to update I know I didnt make it
> 
> So I will be happy to join this one
> 
> ...



Wow, you have your plan down! Great job!  I'm planning on trying Kimmaytube's leave in sometime this year too.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 26, 2010)

SexySin985 said:


> I sure I was in some kind of APL challange for 2010.... and although I have yet to update I know I didnt make it
> 
> So I will be happy to join this one
> 
> ...



What's this ??
and what the deal about having two shampoo and shampooing twice ?


----------



## halee_J (Dec 26, 2010)

Count me in!  

Stats: SL , currently on a 1 year stretch.

Starting pic




*Reggie*

*1-2x a week:*
Pre-poo with ceramide oil 1hr-o/n
Shampoo
light/medium protein tx
Moisture DC
Airdry

- Moisturize & seal daily
- Henna approx. every 6-8 weeks

I do a bun/updo 90% of the time.


_*Other Challenges:*_

Long term stretch
Delightfully Delicious DC
Ceramides
Hide Your Hair 
Jheri Juice Part II

I am soooo ready for APL this year! Lets do this  Thanks so much for starting this tasha!


----------



## Taina (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks OP, actually APL is the lenght i think i will achieve in 2011 but the others chalenges were closed by the time i found them.

Anyway
Hair State : Tex Laxed, SL

Regimen
Co-wash every day, 
DC twice a week
shampoo when needed
low mani, just comb hair on weekend and mid week (when DC)
Moisturize and seal with oil every night
style : Bantu Knots 

Pictures :
Straight hair taken Nov 21
Wash n' go taken Dec 24


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 26, 2010)

Yess, caught this just in time. I'm in!

Currently natural 4a/b collarbone length, grazing SL

Starting pic:







Regime: Wash with CON or cowash every week to every other week
DC every other week
Braids, sew-ins or buns interchangeable

Spritz with Infusium 23 and homemade spritz


----------



## brittle_hair (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd like to join!  Hope to be APL by May!

Pic is in my profile,

*Regimen*
Wash n dc once a week
Pre poo with olive oil.  DC (steam) 1ce a week with either ORS protein conditioner/skala keratin treatment and hot oil treatment/ silk elements moisturising conditioner
Moistusrise with morrocan oil serum and seal with morrocan oil, take HSN vits daily 
Relax every 9 weeks


----------



## Bulletproof (Dec 26, 2010)

I will join and take a pic. I just bc'd on xmas so I am fully natural. I have no regimen other than lazy and as far as I remember I am collarbone. Hair type:  thick and coarse strands, full density mostly 4A.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

SexySin985 said:


> I sure I was in some kind of APL challange for 2010.... and although I have yet to update I know I didnt make it
> 
> So I will be happy to join this one
> 
> ...



SexySin985, with a regimen like that...you'll be WL in no time!!! 



halee_J said:


> Count me in!
> 
> Stats: SL , currently on a 1 year stretch.
> 
> ...



You look like you have your Challenges down and are ready to go! :welcome3:



Taina said:


> Thanks OP, actually APL is the lenght i think i will achieve in 2011 but the others chalenges were closed by the time i found them.
> 
> Anyway
> Hair State : Tex Laxed, SL
> ...



I remember when you texlaxed. Pretty hair! 



Readyone said:


> Yess, caught this just in time. I'm in!
> 
> Currently natural 4a/b collarbone length, grazing SL
> 
> ...



 Readyone!



brittle_hair said:


> I'd like to join!  Hope to be APL by May!
> 
> Pic is in my profile,
> 
> ...



brittle_hair...it looks like you're right above SL (sorry, the flash makes the pic a little hard to see)...You could definitely make APL by May! 



Bulletproof said:


> I will join and take a pic. I just bc'd on xmas so I am fully natural. I have no regimen other than lazy and as far as I remember I am collarbone. Hair type:  thick and coarse strands, full density mostly 4A.



:welcome3: Bulletproof!!! Oh, and  on your BC!!!


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 26, 2010)

i'm natural.

current length: just reached SL in back...i think, chin Length on sides, front comes just past my nose

Regimen: Wash or ACV rinse weekly, DC weekly, Ayurvedic Treatments weekly (Brahmi, Maka, Shikakai etc. w/ oils & honey), Co-wash mid-week...moisturize & seal daily...main style is WnG but i've recently started exploring 1/2 wigs and that will be my main style in 2011

Other Challenges: SL 2011 (trying to make full SL), Sulfur Challenge, Wig Challenge, From BC to WL...i think thats it


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 26, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> i'm natural.
> 
> current length: just reached SL in back...i think, chin Length on sides, front comes just past my nose
> 
> ...



Ooh, good, I'm glad you found the thread, I thought I was going to have to PM you Nice progress since your BC in March. I love your coils


----------



## ReeseNicole (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm saving a spot! This year I'm going to reach this goal once and for all lol. No random cuts and no set backs! I'll post pics on the 31rst when I get a touch up and slightly dust my ends.


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 26, 2010)

She really is!! 


Rocky91 said:


> I'm in.  I have no idea whether or not i'm in the other ones already, and i'm too lazy to go look
> sidenote: Janet', you're such a sweetie pie. You have such a loving e-persona, so I'm betting you're probably that way in real life.


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok, I joined. I'm so in this! 
My hair is natural; the current length is NL... making my way to SL (in that challenge too.) I hope to be APL or close by the end of 2011.

I'm changing up my regimen because this winter weather is drying out my hair really bad. I'm upping my moisture by cowashing more often, moisturizing in-between washes, shampooing every 7 to 14 days, and deep conditioning every weekend.
I started taking two multivitamins in mid-Nov: GNC Women's Ultra Mega (for general health) and GNC Hair, Skin & Nails because it has 3000 mcg of Biotin and other hair loving goodies. I'm thinking about adding a 1000 or 15000 mg MSM vitamin because the GNC HSN only has 100 mg.

I don't have a real style for my hair right now. I just keep it stretched in braids when at home to avoid SSKs and wear it in a afro when I go out. I don't like my afro right now though (please don't stone me.)
There are links to the all the challenges that I have joined in my siggy. This is the last challenge I am joining for the year.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in.
- I'm Natural

-Current Length SL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- ST Goal: APL by July 2011

-Regimen (colder months):
- Shampoo 1xmonth
- DC/co-wash 1-2x week
- moisturize and seal 1x daily
- Keep hair braided under 1/2 wig daily
- apply sulfur mix 3-4x week
- Giovanni Xtreme protein treatment 1x month

-Regimen (Warmer months):
- Shampoo 2x month
- DC 1x week
- Co-wash 2-3x week
- moisturize and seal 1x daily
- Keep hair braided under 1/2 wig daily; when my hair get long enough I will begin to bun daily
- apply sulfur mix 3-4x week
- Giovanni Xtreme protein treatment 1x month

-Other challenges
2011 HYH, sulfur, no-buy, delightfully delicious DC


----------



## thehairmaverick (Dec 26, 2010)

subbing! (unofficially joining )


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ravengirl said:


> Ok, I joined. I'm so in this!
> My hair is natural; the current length is NL... making my way to SL (in that challenge too.) I hope to be APL or close by the end of 2011.
> 
> I'm changing up my regimen because this winter weather is drying out my hair really bad. I'm upping my moisture by cowashing more often, moisturizing in-between washes, shampooing every 7 to 14 days, and deep conditioning every weekend.
> ...



Welcome  Good idea upping your moisture for the winter, I did the same thing.



> 13StepsAhead 	 		*Re: 2011 APL Challenge*
> I'm in.
> - I'm Natural
> 
> ...



Thanks for joining the challenge.  I'm really interested to see how the sulfur works for you. 



> thehairmaverick 	 		*Re: 2011 APL Challenge*
> subbing! (unofficially joining
> 
> 
> ...



So happy to unofficially have to be a part of our challenge.


----------



## brittle_hair (Dec 26, 2010)

Janet' said:


> brittle_hair...it looks like you're right above SL (sorry, the flash makes the pic a little hard to see)...You could definitely make APL by May!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alive (Dec 26, 2010)

i'll just go ahead and jump in as an unofficial member from the get go 

too lazy to type right now. i'll need to come back and update


----------



## Imani (Dec 26, 2010)

This is like the third APL thread I'm in, lol. 

I'm also in the SL 2011 challenge. I've been transitioning for over a year now and have very little relaxed hair left, just the ends up top.  

Reggie- Prepoo with EVOO and sometimes Aubrey GPB. Sulfate free shampoo. DC under steamer as necessary. Moisturize, plait and wear half wigs. Unless I'm doing a straight style I do not use sulfates, mineral oil, petrolatum, silicones.  Get hair professionally flat ironed and color rinse at the salon about every quarter. 

Goal-Dec 2011 (I THINK I could get it by the fall, but just in case..)

Attached pic- late Sept 2010


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 26, 2010)

Please count me in!!! I was looking for a APL challenge too. Thank you so much for starting this Tasha!


1-Currently a little longer than SL and fully natural now.
2-Current Reggie-
-Co Wash weekly
-DC 1x per week with any conditioner and evo added in it-
-Clarify when needed-
- mosturize with rose water and glycerin
-Seal w/ Coconut Oil
-Protective Styles 
-Heat for length checks
Dec 24 2010


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 27, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> What's this ??
> 
> Tropic Isle Living STRONG ROOTS Red Pimento Hair Growth Oil 4 Oz
> 
> and what the deal about having two shampoo and shampooing twice ?



The first shampoo is more of a clarifying shampoo for me.... I shampoo twice with it cuz no matter what shampoo I use it NEVER lathers well on the  first try. So I put a half dollar sized amount of shampoo in my palms rub it together and then rub/massage my scalp to rid my hair of all the oils. By the 2nd try I usually get a good lather. My second shampoo is VERY moisturizing and leaves my hair soft and supple.


----------



## diadall (Dec 27, 2010)

1-Currently 
SL

2-Current Reggie-
Cowash mostly everyday and then wet bun

3- Other Challenges I've Joined-
I am in another APL challenge and sulfur


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 27, 2010)

Imani said:


> This is like the third APL thread I'm in, lol.
> 
> I'm also in the SL 2011 challenge. I've been transitioning for over a year now and have very little relaxed hair left, just the ends up top.
> 
> ...



3 APL Challenges just means you'll have 3x the success



> Kimdionneca 	 		*Re: 2011 APL Challenge*
> Please count me in!!! I was looking for a APL challenge too. Thank you so much for starting this Tasha!
> 
> I'll start...
> ...



Thanks for joining!  You'll do great with this challenge.You're already so close.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> i'm natural.
> 
> current length: just reached SL in back...i think, chin Length on sides, front comes just past my nose
> 
> ...



 iri9109 I simply  your curls!!!



ReeseNicole said:


> I'm saving a spot! This year I'm going to reach this goal once and for all lol. No random cuts and no set backs! I'll post pics on the 31rst when I get a touch up and slightly dust my ends.



 I know...I won't have any pics till the 31st either 



Missjae09 said:


> She really is!!



Aww!!! Thanks!!! And I'm so excited that you have joined...That's a double :welcome3:



Ravengirl said:


> Ok, I joined. I'm so in this!
> My hair is natural; the current length is NL... making my way to SL (in that challenge too.) I hope to be APL or close by the end of 2011.
> 
> I'm changing up my regimen because this winter weather is drying out my hair really bad. I'm upping my moisture by cowashing more often, moisturizing in-between washes, shampooing every 7 to 14 days, and deep conditioning every weekend.
> ...



Glad you joined us Ravengirl!!! 



13StepsAhead said:


> I'm in.
> - I'm Natural
> 
> -SL (will post pics soon) and hope to be APL by July 2011
> ...



13StepsAhead, looks like you've got a good Winter regimen!! 



thehairmaverick said:


> subbing! (unofficially joining )



Thanks for subbing!



alive said:


> i'll just go ahead and jump in as an unofficial member from the get go
> 
> too lazy to type right now. i'll need to come back and update



 alive!!!



Imani said:


> This is like the third APL thread I'm in, lol.
> 
> I'm also in the SL 2011 challenge. I've been transitioning for over a year now and have very little relaxed hair left, just the ends up top.
> 
> ...



Imani!!!  The more APL Challenges, the merrier 



Kimdionneca said:


> Please count me in!!! I was looking for a APL challenge too. Thank you so much for starting this Tasha!
> 
> I'll start...
> 
> ...



:welcome3: Kimdionneca!!!  on being fully natural now!



diadall said:


> 1-Currently
> SL
> 
> 2-Current Reggie-
> ...



 diadall!!!! That Sulfur Challenge is a HOT topic!!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm in! 

I have no idea what my current hair length is right now but I know that I wasn't scheduled to reach APL until April of next year and that's without setbacks or trims. So with a trim, I'd say about June or July 2011 I should get there. I am hoping to get there by February 2011 however.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

4 more days until the Party begins!!!!


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 27, 2010)

*A Pre Kickoff song [Sung to Row Row Row Your Boat]...​*
*Grow, Grow, Grow Your Hair
Grow It Down You Back
Braid it up and Moisturize
Scarf then Hit the Sack!​*
​


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 27, 2010)

Sooooo......i'm transitioning and wanting to grow my natural hair to APL stretched by the end of 2011.....can i still join??


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 27, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Sooooo......i'm transitioning and wanting to grow my natural hair to APL stretched by the end of 2011.....can i still join??



Absolutely! That's pretty much what I'm doing  How long have you been transitioning?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 27, 2010)

tasha5951 said:


> Absolutely! That's pretty much what I'm doing  How long have you been transitioning?


 

EEEeeee!!!:woohoo:....

Okay i'm in.....i'll be 8 months post next month on the 12th


----------



## RockCreak (Dec 27, 2010)

Count me in this one!

Less is more for me, so I am really going to focus on doing just that...less!

My regi for 2011:

cowash or poo, dc with silicon mix, apply sulfur mix and twist or braid hair.

That's it!

I'll post a length pic later.


Edit:

Here are my starting pics:

















I hate my thin hair... workin on a thickening potion .


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 27, 2010)

Since I'm stuck at my BF's house because of the blizzard we just had, I updated my original post with my length check. The pic is a little ghetto, but it will do for now.


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 27, 2010)

Yay! I've been looking for an open apl challenge and I'm ready to do this!
Lemme go see if I have some recent pics...


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 27, 2010)

I was waiting for an APL challenge...because I was too lazy to make it myself! I'm in, will be back with my regi...I hope to make APL by May.


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 27, 2010)

Mmmkay, I am currently at shoulder length. I have been wearing sew in weaves as of lately,and I do a full wash wipth shampoo(Dr. Bronner's castle soap w/tea tree) about every ten days. I don't calculate it,but if my leave out hair starts to feel gunky then I use it. I co wash every three days w/ diluted Oyin honey hemp conditioner under the tracks,undiluted on my leave out hair. Moisturize with Oyin's hair dew,which I also absolutely and completely heart! Since I have started using these products,I don't use anything else. I'm going to have to give away or force myself to use my other products. 
Anyhoo,back to the matter at hand(Jeeze I talk too much), I seal my leave out ends and edges with either Oyin's burnt sugar pomade,or an oil blend that I buy made of organic cold pressed olive,avocado,and flaxseed oils. 
I deep condition about once a week (since it's cold) and I have been using Miriam Quevedo sublime gold mask. Love this too!
This pic is from about October,and when I stretched my hair before I weaved back up last week,I had about an inch more hair.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 27, 2010)

Considering the hump is from SL to APL, what PS are you all doing to get over it?  Is it more braiding or bunning?


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 27, 2010)

Readyone said:


> Considering the hump is from SL to APL, what PS are you all doing to get over it?  Is it more braiding or bunning?




braids or flat twists under wig.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 27, 2010)

Readyone said:


> Considering the hump is from SL to APL, what PS are you all doing to get over it? Is it more braiding or bunning?


 
I'm wearing wigs during the colder months and bunning during the warmer months. I'll probably get a sew-in or some senegalese twist for my Graduation in May


----------



## texasqt (Dec 27, 2010)

2011 is going to be my year!!!
Here are my starting pics. I hope they are large enough. 








1. Current Length: Right at collar bone when hair is brought forward. In back it's above my shoulder blades.

2. Current Regimen: 
a. Shampooing (Aphogee Mositurizing), DCing (Silk Elements Mega Silk Olive Oil), blowdrying (Nioxin Thermal Bliss & IC Straightening Serum) and flat iron weekly until Spring.
b. Mid-week co-washes with Suave Coconut/Generic Paul Mitchell The Detangler from Sallys.  Roller setting/bantu knots/braid out with leave-ins (Care Free Curl Spray, castor oil, and foaming wrap lotion) (depending on mood).
c. When Spring and Summer hit I plan to wear more natural styles and increase co-washes. 
d. Nightly moisturizing with Bio something from Walgreens and sealing with Castor Oil as well as oiling scalp with Castor Oil 3-4 times per week.

3.  Other challenges:
Castor Oil
No Cutting


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I have no idea what my current hair length is right now but I know that I wasn't scheduled to reach APL until April of next year and that's without setbacks or trims. So with a trim, I'd say about June or July 2011 I should get there. I am hoping to get there by February 2011 however.



:welcome3: Aggie...I remember when you BC'ed, then texlaxed...Your hair is lovely 



SmilingElephant said:


> EEEeeee!!!:woohoo:....
> 
> Okay i'm in.....i'll be 8 months post next month on the 12th



   SmilingElephant...Your hair is going to be natural at APL and all around TBL!!!   



RockCreak said:


> Count me in this one!
> 
> Less is more for me, so I am really going to focus on doing just that...less!
> 
> ...



 and let me just say that your progress is inspirational!!!



ladybeesrch said:


> Yay! I've been looking for an open apl challenge and I'm ready to do this!
> Lemme go see if I have some recent pics...



:welcome3: ladybeesrch!



EllePixie said:


> I was waiting for an APL challenge...because I was too lazy to make it myself! I'm in, will be back with my regi...I hope to make APL by May.



  EllePixie...yeah Tasha was right on time with this challenge. I'm just helping in the background!! 



texasqt said:


> Saving spot and subbing.
> 2011 is going to be my year!!!
> Be back to post pics and info.



That's the spirit texasqt!!! Go hard!!! Oh, and


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Janet!!! This is my second challenge under you this year! Yay!


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck ladies and happy hair growing!!!


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Starting Length: Natural 4a/some 3C uneven SL (bald spot in the back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)*​ 
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2011: Full SL then APL...would I be greedy to consider BSL*​ 
*Regimen: Wash 2xs wk,(Mon. & Thurs.) DC 1x wk(Thurs). Protein treatment 3rd Thurs as needed. Silk scraf everynight, Baggy on wash nights (sleep with baggy). Protective style daily (wigs hair braided underneath) **MTG 2X's wkly on wash nights, mixed with jojoba and tea tree oil.*​ 
*Other Growth Aids: Will be taking Fish Oil, Skin, Nails & Hair vits, Super B Complex and maybe Biotin.*​ 
*Also, I will not be using ANY HEAT. I let my hair air dry then braid.*​ 
*That's it. Keep it Simple.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
*Other Challenges:* HYH, Sulfer Challenge, and Hourglass Shape

Taken: 10/10


----------



## inneedofhelptx (Dec 28, 2010)

Sign me up! 

4/b natural/relaxed...I know it sounds ironic but I havent had a perm in 9 months, so I'm half and half.

Regimen:
Wear Microbraids majority of the time
1x/weekly wash 
Nighly apply megatek/WGO/and Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier
Daily dosage of Multivitamin/Biotin/Super B Complex/and Chlorella

Other Challenges:
Hide Your Hair
Braid It Up

One pic is during my break from the braids, and the other is when it was rebraided on December 23.


----------



## MsSonya (Dec 28, 2010)

2- Tell us current length, relaxed or natural,current reggie, style(s) of choice, and other challenges you've joined.


Length- Between NL-SL
Relaxed- Last relaxer July. Stretching until I can figure out what is going on with my hair, and when it gets healthy enough to relax.erplexed
Regimen
Co wash at least 3-4xweek
DC at least 1xweek
Moisturize and seal daily
Tea rinses, molasses treatment, henna weekly or biweekly
PS- bunning, phony pony
Vitamins-MSM, multivite
Water,water,water
Exercise at least 3 days a week for 30 mins.
Other challenges- Bunning 2011 Waistlength 2013
I joined TOO many challenges, so I will stick to these three, so I wont get overwhelmed.







(sorry about the huge pic, dont know how to resize)


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 28, 2010)

OMG, I'm gone for a few hours and we get all these new members. LOVE IT!
   ​


----------



## Monaleezza (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok I'm definitely in.  I've been searching for this challenge and I'm glad I found it before it closed.

1-Currently a little longer than Shoulder Length, but I want to even that out.

2. Regime
- Wash weekly using Giovanni Shampoo & Deep Condition weekly
-Seal with my own mix of natural Oils
-Protective Styles during the week, style on the weekends
-Heat once a week after a wash/condition.

3- Other Challenges I've Joined-
Grow and inch a month.  - I don't want to join any more! I want to be focused and succeed.


----------



## kibbles318 (Dec 28, 2010)

I am joining. I'm on my iPhone and can't click thanks but could you add me? Please? 

I was very close to APL this year, and I let someone careless get in my hair and..... it's a mess now.

-Current Length- Straggly neck length 

I am relaxed and I stretch 10-12 weeks in between

                  MY REGIMEN

-Wash 2-3 times a week with Hair One Cleanser (I use the Jojoba Oil and Argan Oil kind)

-Shampoo every 2 weeks with Proclaim Argan Oil Moisturizing Shampoo or Garlic Shampoo

-Condition with either Hair One or Garlic Conditioner(sometimes both)

- DC with every shampoo with Lekair Cholesterol (green or peach jar)

-Clarify every 4 weeks with Suave   Clarifying Shampoo

-Seal w/ Argan Oil

-Apply " my concoction" ( don't feel like listing all the ingredients, lol) to scalp daily

-Supplements- Hairfinity, Biotin and MSM

-No Heat until my birthday- July 30

I am wearing wigs ( half and lace front) and plan to until I reach at least APL

I'm also looking for a good leave in... Any suggestions ladies?

Other Challenges I've Joined-
LHCF Bootcamp

Starting pics:


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Kibble318- Thanks for joining  I saw that you're looking for a leave in, I happen to LOVE my Cantu Shea Butter Leave in. A lot of people also love kimmaytube's leave in receipe.  I just bought some Kinky Curly Knot Today leave in specifically to use in kimmaytube's concoction so I'll let you know how that works for me. But for now Cantu has my recommendation!


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 28, 2010)

Please count me in 

*Length:* Grazing SL/CBL Natural
*Current Reggie:* PS in cornrows under wigs using Lady P's DMM for 4 weeks at a time, M & S daily, apply sulfur oil mix to scalp every other day (just started in November), CW 1-2x/week, DC weekly. Poo, light PT & henna at braid take-down. Rebraid for 4 weeks.
*Goal:* I'm hoping to hit APL by my 1 year nappiversary- May 31/June 1 2011. I have about 4" to go, but I'm optimistic


----------



## Janet' (Dec 28, 2010)

sj10460 said:


> *Starting Length: Natural 4a/some 3C uneven SL (bald spot in the back
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey! Go hard or go home!!!  to the APL Challenge!



inneedofhelptx said:


> Sign me up!
> 
> 4/b natural/relaxed...I know it sounds ironic but I havent had a perm in 9 months, so I'm half and half.
> 
> ...



 Are you transitioning or stretching?



Monaleezza said:


> Ok I'm definitely in.  I've been searching for this challenge and I'm glad I found it before it closed.
> 
> 1-Currently a little longer than Shoulder Length, but I want to even that out.
> 
> ...



I understand being focused on just a couple of challenges! :welcome3:



kibbles318 said:


> I am joining. I'm on my iPhone and can't click thanks but could you add me? Please?
> 
> I was very close to APL this year, and I let someone careless get in my hair and..... it's a mess now.
> 
> ...



Aww! I'm sorry that happened to you...2011 is your year!!! 



bride91501 said:


> Please count me in
> 
> *Length:* Grazing SL/CBL Natural
> *Current Reggie:* PS in cornrows under wigs using Lady P's DMM for 4 weeks at a time, M & S daily, apply sulfur oil mix to scalp every other day (just started in November), CW 1-2x/week. Poo, light PT & henna at braid take-down. Rebraid for 4 weeks.
> *Goal:* I'm hoping to hit APL by my 1 year nappiversary- May 31/June 1 2011. I have about 4" to go, but I'm optimistic



 bride91501!!


----------



## tashboog (Dec 28, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge. This will be my first challenge since becoming a LHCF member.
Reggie (Once a week): Prepoo with JBCO & EVCO, Wash with JBCO shampoo, condition with AOHSR or Komazacare intense moisture therapy, Roux PC, Leave in spray, shealoe mix, coconut oil to seal and air dry in braids. I'm hoping to achieve APL on my 1 year HHJ anniversary which is in May. I am currently between neck and shoulder length. I will add pic later...Thx. I also forgot to add that I am 4 a/b natural. Start pic is from my last flat iron in Oct '10. I won't be flat ironing until my HHJ anniversary. I only use heat for length checks.


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 28, 2010)

tashboog said:


> I would like to join this challenge. This will be my first challenge since becoming a LHCF member.
> Reggie (Once a week): Prepoo with JBCO & EVCO, Wash with JBCO shampoo, condition with AOHSR or Komazacare intense moisture therapy, Roux PC, Leave in spray, shealoe mix, coconut oil to seal and air dry in braids. I'm hoping to achieve APL on my 1 year HHJ anniversary which is in May. I am currently between neck and shoulder length. I will add pic later...Thx



I'm so glad you joined this as your first challenge! I love using coconut oil to seal.


----------



## janda (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd like to join too. I'm already in an APL challenge but I believe it ends in April. 

Current Length: SL

Reggie: Follow the Cathy Howse regimen-- shampooing/DCing twice per week. On other days, I'm cowashing. My PS is bunning (both wet and dry). I am contemplating rollersetting once per month just to get a break from the buns but I haven't decided yet. I want to retain as much as I can. Growth aides--Bee Mine serum with a scalp message and vitamins.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Janet, I sent you a pm! 

I'm in.

Current length is CBL. I'll have to submit a pic in a few.
Current regimin: Mostly auryveda. The short of it is that i wash w/ a poo bar or herbs 1x/wk, DC at least 1x/wk--I DC with a variety of things (too long to list here). Once a month I do a henna treatment. Daily I use auryvedic oils mixed with sulfur. That's about it.


ETA: Starting pics
All are from 12/31/10









eeee--the ends!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 28, 2010)

Im in!

2- Tell us current length: SL
relaxed or natural: Natural
current reggie:
wash and dc once a week (Sunday)
Moisturize and re twist Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday ( If im going somewhere)
style(s) of choice: Braid out/ Twist Out
other challenges you've joined: Just this one


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 29, 2010)

janda said:


> I'd like to join too. I'm already in an APL challenge but I believe it ends in April.
> 
> Current Length: SL
> 
> Reggie: Follow the Cathy Howse regimen-- shampooing/DCing twice per week. On other days, I'm cowashing. My PS is bunning (both wet and dry). I am contemplating rollersetting once per month just to get a break from the buns but I haven't decided yet. I want to retain as much as I can. Growth aides--Bee Mine serum with a scalp message and vitamins.



Hey Janda- I'm from near Philly too  Your pics from Jun-Nov. of this year show a lot of progress. You'll do great with this challenge!



> justicefighter1913 	 		*Re: 2011 APL Challenge*
> Hey Janet, I sent you a pm!
> 
> I'm in.
> ...



Can't wait to see pics 



> Loves Harmony 	 		*Re: 2011 APL Challenge*
> Im in!
> 
> 2- Tell us current length: SL
> ...



Thanks for joining  Can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 29, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies 

I have updated post #3 to update all Challengers as of this post!!!  :welcome3:  all new challengers (If I inadvertently missed your name, shoot me a PM and I will gladly add it)!!!

Just a few days until we officially begin!!!!!


----------



## Imani (Dec 29, 2010)

Readyone said:


> Considering the hump is from SL to APL, what PS are you all doing to get over it? Is it more braiding or bunning?


 
Braids under a half wig is my staple style. I may get a few sets of kinky twist extensions on occassion. 

Plus, I'm almost all natural, so unless I'm wearing it straight, shrinkage will prevent my hair from brushing clothes.


----------



## orangepeel (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in. I am natural in the 4 category, SL. I have a long back so it might take me all year to get to full APL


 I usually were my hair in braids so my plan when they are in braids will look like this:
*daily:* moisturize with S curl
*every 1-2 days:* co-wash with moisturizing shampoo (right now I am using the condition from Trader Joe's Spa Line)
*every 2-3 days:* apply JBCO to hairline and to scalp
*every 7 days:* deep condition with Neutrogena Triple Moisture Daily Deep Conditioner/Silk Elements whatever I can find on sale
*once a month:* clarify with Suave Clarifying shampoo
*once a month: *use a protein conditioner (Cathy Howse recipe)

I should mention that I work out close to 5 days a week and sweat a lot.  I also drink close to 110 oz of water a day. I also take a Flintstone  vitamin (I like my Barneys), and Cod Liver  Oil.

This is a pic taken in the morning hand stretched. This year I am going to try to only straighten my hair 3 times this year (4 max ).



​


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 29, 2010)

OKay maybe the vets can help me out. So I flat ironed my hair to get an ideal of the length. I blow dried first, then flat ironed. But it seemed that my ends were burnt and started to break and break. There were all these little hairs on the bathroom floor. What should I do???? I did a protein treatment and a moisterizing DC afterward. I bunned and added moisterizer then sealed the ends with oil. Does it look like I may have to cut my hair????erplexed Or can this be repaired? Janet or someone, help a sista out!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 29, 2010)

Im in!

Tell us current length: SL
relaxed or natural: Texturized (Stretch 4 to 6 months at a time)
current reggie:
Amla/Brahmi paste for 2 or so hours/cowash with Suave Coconut or Sheabutter and DC overnight once a week - I use primarily Alter Ego conditioners. Final Rinse with Roux PC/I Use Alter Ego Leave in Conditioner and Argain or Morrocon Oil
I clarify one a month with Nexxus Aloerid and use poo - Keracare Sulfate free when necessary.
style(s) of choice: Wigs (Monday thru Friday) Rollerset (Weekends)
I do 6 big braids under my wig 
Moisturize with HS 14 in1 and MT my scalp daily
Before Rollersetting I use Alter Ego Energizing drops on my scalp followed by Leave in and Dilutted Setting Lotion and Argan Oil.  
Other challenges you've joined: Rollersetting 2011. I will  join wither the wig or bun challenge not sure how i want to wear my hair in 2011.

I will post pics this weekend. My BFF is doing my hair. Im not good with the camera!!


----------



## MsSonya (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry that happened to you Readyone. That happened to me when I 'tried' to flat iron. Need to improve my skills. I think I had the iron too hot. 
I dont have any advice sorry just wanted to offer a hug. 
You will get good advice from the pros I am sure, so that we can start this year off right....:superbanana:


----------



## Taina (Dec 29, 2010)

Taina said:


> Thanks OP, actually APL is the lenght i think i will achieve in 2011 but the others chalenges were closed by the time i found them.
> 
> Anyway
> Hair State : Tex Laxed, SL
> ...


I will make a change here, i will be bunning instead, i started yesterday and i think will be easier for me.


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 29, 2010)

Readyone said:


> OKay maybe the vets can help me out. So I flat ironed my hair to get an ideal of the length. I blow dried first, then flat ironed. But it seemed that my ends were burnt and started to break and break. There were all these little hairs on the bathroom floor. What should I do???? I did a protein treatment and a moisterizing DC afterward. I bunned and added moisterizer then sealed the ends with oil. Does it look like I may have to cut my hair????erplexed Or can this be repaired? Janet or someone, help a sista out!



Sorry this happened Readyone  I wouldn't go straight to cutting. I would see how your hair reacts to the protein and DC for the next few weeks before you decide to cut. I always think of cutting as the last resort.  

Did you DC before your used heat? Did you use a heat protectant?


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 29, 2010)

orangepeel said:


> I'm in. I am natural in the 4 category, SL. I have a long back so it might take me all year to get to full APL
> 
> 
> I usually were my hair in braids so my plan when they are in braids will look like this:
> ...




Hey Orangepeel- I teach group fitness and dance as my full time job so I'm always sweaty and cannot keep a style longer than 2 days  Braids are definitly a good idea. I would have them in too except I'm transitioning and really working on learning how to best take care of my hair.


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 29, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> Im in!
> 
> Tell us current length: SL
> relaxed or natural: Texturized (Stretch 4 to 6 months at a time)
> ...



I'd love to see pics of the wig your rocking right now


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 29, 2010)

tasha5951 said:


> Sorry this happened Readyone  I wouldn't go straight to cutting. I would see how your hair reacts to the protein and DC for the next few weeks before you decide to cut. I always think of cutting as the last resort.
> 
> Did you DC before your used heat? Did you use a heat protectant?


 

Thank you so much ladies!

I did not DC before I used heat.  I did use a heat protectant though, which is why I am shocked at the burnt ends.  But I will take your advice and wait it out.  I have come a long way and I need to keep progressing.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 29, 2010)

So in Nov. I had to cut off about 3 in. of damaged hair due to the fact I've been heat trained without realizing it...lol. So I've stopped getting my hair blow dried and straightened professionally. That was in May which was the start of my HHJ. So my hair is little shorter than my starting pic, but I'm optimistic that I can still achieve APL in 2011. It would be awesome if I got there by my HHJ anniversary (May) but we'll see. This winter I've been wearing mainly half wigs and braiding or twisting my real hair under the wigs. I plan on wigging it until May. Then I will go into protective style & low manipulation mode. I have 2 curly wigs, a wavy one, and a short halle berry styled full wig. I sure do hope it helps me get to APL by the summer .


----------



## RockCreak (Dec 29, 2010)

Readyone said:


> OKay maybe the vets can help me out. So I flat ironed my hair to get an ideal of the length. I blow dried first, then flat ironed. But it seemed that my ends were burnt and started to break and break. There were all these little hairs on the bathroom floor. What should I do???? I did a protein treatment and a moisterizing DC afterward. I bunned and added moisterizer then sealed the ends with oil. Does it look like I may have to cut my hair????erplexed Or can this be repaired? Janet or someone, help a sista out!


 

So sorry that this happened to you.  I know that a lot of naturals focus heat on the ends of their hair trying to get them straight and burned them.  I use the comb chase method when straightening and really don't focus on how straight the ends get.

Like the other poster said.  I would just try to do a couple of protein treatment treatments and make sure that the ends are moisturized well.  You may have to nurse them for a while and maybe slooowwwwlllyyy trim them back.


----------



## ngb214 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
I just recently joined and was a stalker of this forum off and on for the last few years.
I am relaxed SL and hoping to get to APL by December '11. I have not been treating my hair very well (for various reasons-mostly excuses i suppose), but really want to focus on hair growth this year. 
I really dont have much of a routine/regime besides a basic wash and condition once a week and only using heat once a week (after wash). I definitely went through a lot of post and will probably be taking a thing or two from various regimes and seeing how they work for me.

Will post again sometime soon with my new developed regime and a pic.

Thanks for starting this and looking forward to hearing about everyone's journey!


----------



## alshepp635 (Dec 29, 2010)

I would love to join.  My regimen is as followed.

*Saturday/Sunday:  *
→ Shampoo (Elasta QP Conditioning Crème)
→ Condition with a light protein for 15-20mins (Aphogee 2 minute) with heat, rinse
→ Deep Condition with a moisturizing (SE MegaSilk Moisturizing treatment)conditioner for 25-30mins with heat
→ Rinse, PC
→ Apply Leave ins/Chi Silk Infusion and lightly comb through
→ Air dry with the Scarf Method.
→ Moisturize and seal.
→ Apply Hot6Oil/castor oil mix with sulfur to scalp and massage in.  Cornrow and secure.  
→ Wear my wig as my protective style. 

*Wednesday/Thursday*
→ Deep Condition on dry hair with a moisturizing treatment (*Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisturizing Treatment)* for 25-30mins under hooded dryer, rinse
→ Air dry with the Scarf Method
→ Apply Leave ins/Chi Silk Infusion and lightly comb through
→ Air dry with the Scarf Method.
→ Moisturize and seal.
→ Apply Hot6Oil/castor oil mix with sulfur to scalp and massage in.  Cornrow and secure.  
→ Wear my wig as my protective style. 

*Starting Pic:*


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 29, 2010)

1-Currently 
4a natural, almost SL, 10 inches maybe. (2nd BC July 2010 due to setback)
I'll have to take a natural hair photo because I dont think I will press again anytime soon.

2-Current Reggie-
-no poo or sulfities
-Rinse or cowash every 1-3 days. I have been using wen but moving to hairveda
-conditioner or leave in daily
-Shea butter on edges and top to seal
-weekly DC/pre poo with aloe,coconut oil & AOHSR
-Protective Styles: 60% of the time superbun, 25% braid out, 10%twists, 5% wig
-henna/indigo once a month
-heat not more than 2-3 times per year
-I need to keep my iron levels up

3- Other Challenges I've Joined-
- juicing (during summer months)
- wigging (not so much since I'm getting my workout on)
-BC to waist length (slow and steady wins the race)


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 29, 2010)

Okay! I'm back with my regimen. 

Starting Length: SL (back is a bit past my collarbone)

- Cowash daily (or every other day if I am lazy)
- MTG nightly
- Cleanse with shampoo once a week
- DC once a week (since I got my steamer I think I would get too moisturized if I did more)
- I don't PS, I basically wear wash n gos every day
- PT once a month
- I have henna that I use periodically but I'm going to stop (tired of red hair)
- Detangle every 4 days (currently using the Tangle Teezer)


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 30, 2010)

It's almost challenge time


----------



## Janet' (Dec 30, 2010)

sj10460 said:


> It's almost challenge time



YES, it is!!!


----------



## orangepeel (Dec 30, 2010)

tasha5951 said:


> Hey Orangepeel- I teach group fitness and dance as my full time job so I'm always sweaty and cannot keep a style longer than 2 days  Braids are definitly a good idea. I would have them in too except I'm transitioning and really working on learning how to best take care of my hair.


I take a lot of fitness classes and found braids were the only way to keep my sanity. Then when I am on "gym vacation" the braids come out.


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 30, 2010)

sj10460 said:


> It's almost challenge time


 
T-shirt tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime....

(Anybody watch Jersey and get that one? Anyone?!)


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to all the new members I may have missed 

So, I have to tell you guys, I started using Kimmaytube's leave in conditioner two days ago and OMG! I thought my hair was healthy and moisturized before but it has NEVER felt or LOOKED this good!

Last night I detangled w/ Giovanni in the shower then mixed up some Kimmay's leave in. I used KKNT, aloe vera juice, jojoba oil and Jessicurl's oil mix. I braided it up, wrapped it in a satin cap went to sleep. This morning....LOVE IT!


----------



## Bulletproof (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are my pics. Using the neckline of my housedress in the back is where APL seems to be on me. I will try to take better pics soon. But either way I have about 3 inches to go.


----------



## GreenD (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi ladies, I'd like to join. Since I didn't quite hit APL the way I would've liked in the 2010 APL Challenge, I's here...again erplexed. I'm anticipating being full APL (hopefully) by my 2 year nappiversary in March, fingers crossed.

I'm not sure of my reggie this year, but I do plan to give a break to my wigs, so....I'll be wearing twists, twist outs, box braids, braid outs, buns, etc. If all else fails I'll get a weave, since I have styling issues. Depending on how my hair is styled (and my level of exercise) will determine how often I wash, but I'll have to update my regi once I decide on a style and exercise routine.

Anywho, here's my starting pic. I'll post another pic later since I trimmed about a half inch.


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 30, 2010)

GreenD said:


> Hi ladies, I'd like to join. Since I didn't quite hit APL the way I would've liked in the 2010 APL Challenge, I's here...again erplexed. I'm anticipating being full APL (hopefully) by my 2 year nappiversary in March, fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm not sure of my reggie this year, but I do plan to give a break to my wigs, so....I'll be wearing twists, twist outs, box braids, braid outs, buns, etc. If all else fails I'll get a weave, since I have styling issues. Depending on how my hair is styled (and my level of exercise) will determine how often I wash, but I'll have to update my regi once I decide on a style and exercise routine.
> 
> Anywho, here's my starting pic. I'll post another pic later since I trimmed about a half inch.



Umm, you're so crazy close you'll be there on like Feb. 1st Welcome


----------



## GreenD (Dec 30, 2010)

tasha5951 said:


> Umm, you're so crazy close you'll be there on like Feb. 1st Welcome


 
LOL, Thanks for believing in me.....APL is giving me the blues....


----------



## cinnamon08 (Dec 30, 2010)

Count me in!

Current length: at shoulders 
Natural-4a/b







Routine:  LAZY!
I get my hair pressed every other week.  I wrap it when I am at home.  I wear it down or in a ponytail when I am away from home. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## OhTall1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Count me in!  I've been lurking for almost a year and finally paid for a subscription about a week ago, but I'm still a 

*Currently relaxed and close to SL
*Reggie is still a work in progress.  Use TJ's Tea Tree Tingle for shampoo, rotate between HE HH, Suave Humectant and Silicon Mix for conditioners, and regularly use ceramides (equal parts hemp seed, kukui nut and sunflower oils).  Roller set primarily, and maybe flat iron once every 3-4 months.
*This is my first post, so no other challenges yet!

I'm still trying to figure out how to upload a photo, so I'll add a starter pic later.

ETA: I added my starting pics.  Right now my only camera is on my cell phone so it's hard to get a good pic. I took one picture with wet hair, and a second after a relaxer and roller set.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm in! My starting pic is in my sig. I've got 4 inches to go until I reach APL 

1. - Current length: SL relaxed, barely after trimming off my hideous ends.
2. - Current Reggie:
  - Steam DC on dry hair 2x week (Wednesdays & Saturdays) using either Silicon Mix or Joico Treatment Balm
  - CW with Wen Fig & Tea Tree after every DC
  - Shampoo as needed with V05 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying Shampoo
  - Leave ins: HE LTR, Giovanni Vitapro Fusion Protective Moisture, One and Only Argan oil OR just Kimmaytube leave-in 
  - Seal with walnut oil
  - Airdry and Bun or wig it up
  - Moisturize & Seal through the week with HE LTR/Shescentit Marshmallow Cream & Walnut Oil
3. Other Challenges I've joined:
    - Hairfinity Vitamin Challenge
    - No Buy Product Challenge 
    - Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge
I have made APL twice in the last two years, and each time I've had to trim my ends back to SL. My goal for this year is not only to make it to APL, but to keep my ends looking the way they look now. My goal this year was to improve the health of my hair, now I'm ready to get on the grow!


----------



## destined2bme0423 (Dec 31, 2010)

please add me!! I will be back later with my reggie and a more current pic!!
oh yea...
HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 1, 2011)

Hope everyone enjoyed their New Year's.
Well, I spent mine cowashing with RusK Thickener Condish. Airdried and put into a bun. 
HHG


----------



## tasha5951 (Jan 1, 2011)

* Happy New Year!!! ​*
Welcome to Day 1 Ladies  We have 365 Days to do some amazing things!!!

​


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jan 1, 2011)

LaChaBla said:


> Count me in!  I've been lurking for almost a year and finally paid for a subscription about a week ago, but I'm still a
> 
> *Currently relaxed and close to SL
> *Reggie is still a work in progress.  Use TJ's Tea Tree Tingle for shampoo, rotate between HE HH, Suave Humectant and Silicon Mix for conditioners, and regularly use ceramides (equal parts *hemp seed, kukui nut and sunflower oils)*.  Roller set primarily, and maybe flat iron once every 3-4 months.
> ...



you make me think I have to put my ceramide game on up !!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 1, 2011)

Starting pic


----------



## tasha5951 (Jan 1, 2011)

So, I wanted to start the year off with my hair straightened so I could get an accurate length check since my pics on the first page are from a few months ago....I'm closer to APL then I thought


----------



## Skiggle (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey guys!
This is my first length challenge, I'm looking for APL all around.
Don't really have a regimen, but I'm in mini twists with my own hair.
I'm also in the HYH Challenge. I'll do a rollerset in June and check the length at the 6 month mark.
Here is my starting pic.


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 1, 2011)

current length: Shoulder length

Im transitioning to natural with 2 inches if even that much of relaxed ends still hanging on.

I will be trying to keep my hair in braids majority of the time if not then in a bun.

I am in the HYH challenge (first challenge i've ever joined) and BSL by 2011 challenge


What's your regimen? 
I dont really have one but i plan on PS for at least the next 6 months. When in braids i'll wash every 2-3 weeks and i try to moisturize or oil my scalp and the braids at least every other day. When not in braids i wash, DC, and steam once a week.

Im in micros right now and i will take them out in 19 days so after that i'll post a starting pic


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 2, 2011)

Please add me to the challenge (I don't have the option to click thanks using this app)

1. I'm relaxed, 4 a/b and I'm SL!

2. I mostly wear back to back sew-ins as my protective style. I moisturize every few days using my special concoction. I only co-wash every 2 weeks when in a sew in. When I take my hair down I detangle, clarify and DC. I like to K.I.S.S.

* I just took my sew-in down today and I'm under the dryer DCing as we speak. I'm going to straighten my hair, even it off and then take pics between tonight and tomorrow!

ETA:  I'm going to change my reggie up a little.  I'm shortening the length of my installs to 3-4 weeks instead of 4-6.  I will no longer be doing back to back installs as my hair hasn't been getting the attentions that it needs.  I'm going to take 1-2 week breaks between installs (wish me luck, I'm 7 months post relaxer).  I might make a u shaped wig and wear that as my protective style for a couple of weeks and give the sew-ins a break.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey ladies I'll be keeping my hair in wigs until I have enough hair to make a decent sized bun. I'm determined to make APL by July and graze BSL by Dec.


----------



## tasha5951 (Jan 2, 2011)

babylone09 said:


> current length: Shoulder length
> 
> Im transitioning to natural with 2 inches if even that much of relaxed ends still hanging on.
> 
> ...



How long have you been transitioning?



> All4Tris 	 		 		Please add me to the challenge (I don't have the option to click thanks using this app)
> 
> 1. I'm relaxed, 4 a/b and I'm SL!
> 
> ...



Can't wait for pics


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in. Hoping to reach APL by 7/1/2011. I'm currently a few inches away. My regmen is basic. I will be wearing protective styles and washing and DCing once every week. Will be installing a weave tommorow.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 2, 2011)

My starting pic (it's actually a little shorter... I got scissor happy) is in my AVI... I won't update my AVI until I become APL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies!!!

I will be updating names this evening! I'm so excited for all of u!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2011)

I think I may be in the other APL challenge but it has been so long I can't keep track of my posts. So would love to join in.

Current Length: Between Ear Length and Neck Length

I'm Natural 4b/4a 

I haven't gotten my regi down yet. Still working on it.  

My hair is typically in two strand twists, box braids or kinky twists. 

I am also in the SL Challenge and looking for the Deep Moisture Challenge.

I am horrible at taking pics which is why the side shot. Will work on the back shot for my next update.

I am hoping to hit SL in April and reach APL by December or at least be really, really, really close.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay I'm finally back....

My current length: just past shoulder length relaxed
My Reggie:
* Self-Relax using Mizani Butter Blend a minimum of every 3 months, usually about every 4 to 4.5months
* DC 2x week using Mizani Moisturfusion Silk Cream Conditioner and ORS Replenishing Pak with honey
* Shampoo using Crown & Glory method once a week using Mizani Moisturfusion Milk Bath
* Co-Wash as needed 
* Hot oil treatment every other week using evoo and carrot oil
  * Airdry and bun or braid up
* Moisturize as needed with Mizani Coconut Souffle 
* Dust ends as needed

Other Challenges I've joined:
* Rollersetting 2011 Challenge (sidelining until I return from deployment in April)
* Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge

I made APL a length about 3 months ago and just before I left for deployment, my usually dependable trimologist (my nickname for her) got a little scissor happy erplexed. Then to make matters worse, I haven't been tying my hair up at night like I should and sleeping on cotton pillowcases trying to be cute . So I'm at it again...hopefully by the time I get home in April I'll have reached my goal.

 Happy Growing Ladies!!!


----------



## pringe (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok! I'm in!!!!! 

So Im natural and my hair now is a lil past shoulder length and making its way down to APL but I want my hair to look fuller and fully pass sl in the front.


My regimen is as follows:

PrePoo with oil when needed
Wash 2ce or so a month 
DC with AO HSR with heating cap for at least 1 hr.
1ce a month DC with flat ironing/aluminum (home made steaming)
Apply kimmaytube inspired leave in and seal. 
protective style my hair for 3 wks with ends tucked away, 1 week no ps
rewet Apply Castor Oil or another oil to nape and edges daily
rewet ends of hair daily or as needed and apply moisturizer and sealant

A possible straightening around March/April. 

That's it!

Happy Growing y'all!!!


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it too late for me to join?  I'm at SL now and should be APL by Dec.  

Current length: CBL/SL, 100% natural 3c/4a

Reggie:
CW: 1wk in the winter, every other day in warmer months
DC: 1wk
Baggy every other day
Clarify 1/mos
Wig as protective Style, Wash n Go, Twist out, buns - in warmer months
Straighten:3x/year   Jan, June, Dec
(when my hair is straight:  reggie is wrapping each night, keep straight for 2-3 wks.  Moisturize and seal every other night, keep in bun or ponytail to keep hair off my shoulders)

Here is starting pic


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jan 2, 2011)

_Tell us current length, relaxed or natural,current reggie, style(s) of choice, and other challenges you've joined_

*Current length*: Setback--back to SL.

*Hair type*: Natural 4b/c

*Current regimen*: Adopted C&G method. I also: shampoo once wkly with black soap mix, daily spritz with aloe-veggie glycerin-water, seal with JBCO or Shea butter, I don't DC as often as I should but when I do I use a foil conditioning cap or dry heat, periodic spritz with my jheri juice. I do oil rinses weekly and I love them. I oil my scalp every other day with my oil mix.

*Other challenges*: Co-Wash 2011, Braid it Up 2011....I think that's it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2011)

A little update on my regimen:

I cowash my hair about 3-5 times a week (including cowashing with ayurveda powders alternately) and DC once a week using something protein followed by a deep moisturizing conditioner

I use shampoo once every 2-3 weeks only and clarify my hair once a month to remove any buildup from all the cowashing.

I use a hardcore protein treatment from 5 days to a week before I schedule a texlaxer.

I hendigo my hair once every 3-4 months - ie, the day before I texlax my hair incidently.

I texlax my hair every 3-4 months.

I wear wigs daily as my protective style and about twice a month, I'll wear a wash and go for a change.

I moisturize my hair with whatever I have handy and seal with any of the natural oils I have. I have quite a few daily hair moisturizers to choose from.

Lastly I am eagerly looking forward to reaching APL again hopefully early in 2011.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 3, 2011)

Names have been updated. Again, if I inadvertently left your name off, please pm me so that I can get your name added to the list! Have a good night ladies!


----------



## Zedster (Jan 3, 2011)

I just "thanked" the challenge.

Right now, I'm grazing SL, natural, and…failed this challenge last year ;_;. I'm continuing with the DC challenge this year. I'm contemplating using henna for conditioning, so I may add that to my regimen. I'm also going to try a hair growth drink of carrots/apples/ginger for the first quarter and see what kind of results I get.

I haven't done a length check, but will later this week and update this post with a picture.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 3, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


>


 
Wowzer at those clean, sharp ends.  

I flat-ironed today for the first time in months, to check my crazy shrinkage. I am collar bone after cutting an inch or two. I'll be back with pics later in the month.  OP, please add me to the list of challengers.  Thanks.


----------



## lettieg27 (Jan 3, 2011)

Im so excited to join this challenge my starting pic isn't very good rite now but I'll take another 1 n Feb. when I take my braids out. 

Natural 
SL 
Regime 
exercise 3x week 
Co-wash whenever I work out 
DC 1x week with homemade steamer
baggy nightly 
apply wild hair growth oil 3xweek 
protein 2x month 
Vitamins: multi, HSN vitamin, biotin, and some to start spirulina, aloe vera, and msm


----------



## lettieg27 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok im having issues uploading my starting pic any suggestions ?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 3, 2011)

^^the board has been acting a little funny lately with pics. Do you have it hosted somewhere or are you trying to upload directly from your computer? If it's not hosted somewhere I would try that, I use photobucket.

I DC'd my hair over the weekend with AO HSR. I plan on doing a Henna/indigo this coming weekend. I'm also waiting to get my sulfur in the mail.


----------



## lettieg27 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was trying to upload directly from my computer so maybe i'll just wait a day or two n c if the problem is solved


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 3, 2011)

Starter pic!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jan 3, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Starter pic!



nice pic
what's your actual length Pixie ??!


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 3, 2011)

@TASHA 20 MONTHS


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2011)

I have about a half of an inch to APL, but I think I will get a trim sometime this year, so I won't claim it until about June. I may get there before that since I just started taking Hairfinity hair vitamins. I am expecting some mad growth with these vitamins and much prayer.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 3, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> nice pic
> what's your actual length Pixie ??!


 
Oh thanks, I totaly forgot to add that to my regi post! My hair is a bit past collarbone length at the back, and the sides are right at my collarbone. Measuring from the back, I have about 3 inches to APL.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jan 3, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Oh thanks, I totaly forgot to add that to my regi post! My hair is a bit past collarbone length at the back, and the sides are right at my collarbone. Measuring from the back, I have about 3 inches to APL.



it seems that we are a lot starting at collarbone length !! 
as everyone doesn't have the same height it will more or less inches to reach ! 

but I'm kinda surprised, I have just measured with a tape the distance from CBL to APL, and APL to BSL for me.
it's 10 centimeters so 4 inches !!!!! I've never realized that !!! 
It will be so great to get one inch a month but kinda unrealistic to me


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jan 3, 2011)

Aggie said:


> I have about a half of an inch to APL, but I think I will get a trim sometime this year, so I won't claim it until about June. I may get there before that since I just started taking Hairfinity hair vitamins. I am expecting some mad growth with these vitamins and much prayer.



just an half of an inch but you think you won't do it until JUNE ??? 
HOW MANY inches are you gonna to cut !!!!!!!??

and do you really need to trim?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 3, 2011)

Aggie said:


> I have about a half of an inch to APL, but I think I will get a trim sometime this year, so I won't claim it until about June. I may get there before that since I just started taking *Hairfinity hair vitamins*. I am expecting some mad growth with these vitamins and much prayer.


 
How have the hairfinity vitamins been working so far?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> just an half of an inch but you think you won't do it until JUNE ???
> HOW MANY inches are you gonna to cut !!!!!!!??
> 
> and do you really need to trim?


 
Well I don't want to be "just touching" APL by June. I  want to be at APL comfortably even with the trim. I don't plan to trim too much off, maybe a half an inch to an inch at the most. Not sure yet though. I might even be between APL and BSL by then however which would be a bonus for me.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 3, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> it seems that we are a lot starting at collarbone length !!
> as everyone doesn't have the same height it will more or less inches to reach !
> 
> but I'm kinda surprised, I have just measured with a tape the distance from CBL to APL, and APL to BSL for me.
> ...



I'm definitely trying to get an inch a month...speaking of...lemme go drink a protein shake...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> How have the hairfinity vitamins been working so far?


 
I can't measure that just yet because I just started taking them as I stated before and I have only been taking them now for a little over 2 weeks. I'll update about it in about 5-6 months or so. 

I always like to give my vitamins a fair chance to work before assessing how well my hair responded to them. It's best not to quit prematurely because at the least moment you expect results, you get them *IF* you're persistent.

This is the problem with a lot of us, we quit right before our breakthrough. I gave Phyto Specific Cap Energy about 5 months and realized I got wayyyy more growth than I normally do. I typically get about 4 inches of growth a year, but with the cap energy supps, I got a little over half an inch of growth a month. 

I only made the switch to Hairfinity because they are cheaper and the ingredients sounds promising as well. We shall see how well they work in comparison to the cap energy supps. Although truth be told, I have a crazy feeling that Hairfinity will work better.


----------



## tasha5951 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

If you haven't told us already, how are you wearing  your hair this week? Post pics if you like. I'm doing protective styles 99% of the time until my birthday at the end of March but I like to change up my PCs cause I get bored. Saturday I flat ironed my hair and then I've been bunning it.  I feel like my hair retains moisture better when it's straight then when I wear it curly...weird!


----------



## Imani (Jan 3, 2011)

tasha5951 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> If you haven't told us already, how are you wearing your hair this week? Post pics if you like. I'm doing protective styles 99% of the time until my birthday at the end of March but I like to change up my PCs cause I get bored. Saturday I flat ironed my hair and then I've been bunning it. I feel like my hair retains moisture better when it's straight then when I wear it curly...weird!


 
I'm in my homemade wig made with extensions plus relaxed texture hair. the fake hair and my real hair are still pressed straight from new years with the the top/sides pinned back. 

this hair has a great kinky straight texture to it so I usually just air dry it so I don't have to put heat on my real hair so I will be back to that next week.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 3, 2011)

tasha5951 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> If you haven't told us already, how are you wearing your hair this week? Post pics if you like. I'm doing protective styles 99% of the time until my birthday at the end of March but I like to change up my PCs cause I get bored. Saturday I flat ironed my hair and then I've been bunning it. I feel like my hair retains moisture better when it's straight then when I wear it curly...weird!


 
I'm currently wearing my hair braided underneath my Ozone Lacefront wig, I'll probably be wearing the same wig for the month of January and redoing my braids once every week or every 2 weeks. I'm on the hunt for a new wig, but I'll probably go with another Ozone wig becasue their lace is the best for a synthetic wig I have  tried thus far.


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 3, 2011)

tasha5951 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> If you haven't told us already, how are you wearing  your hair this week? Post pics if you like. I'm doing protective styles 99% of the time until my birthday at the end of March but I like to change up my PCs cause I get bored. Saturday I flat ironed my hair and then I've been bunning it.  I feel like my hair retains moisture better when it's straight then when I wear it curly...weird!


Lawd, I still can't figure out how to style my hair. I've always been a bit slow when it comes to that.  Right now, I have simply keep it braided at home to keep it stretched. When I go out I comb it out into an afro and wear a headband.


----------



## Imani (Jan 3, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Lawd, *I still can't figure out how to style my hair. I've always been a bit slow when it comes to that*.  Right now, I have simply keep it braided at home to keep it stretched. When I go out I comb it out into an afro and wear a headband.


 
Don't feel bad I'm in the same boat!  Extremely style challenged, thats why I'm pretty much in half wigs for right now. I'm almost all natural and my attempts at natural styles just never turn out cute like all the you-tubers and such.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 3, 2011)

tasha5951 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> If you haven't told us already, how are you wearing  your hair this week? Post pics if you like. I'm doing protective styles 99% of the time until my birthday at the end of March but I like to change up my PCs cause I get bored. Saturday I flat ironed my hair and then I've been bunning it.  I feel like my hair retains moisture better when it's straight then when I wear it curly...weird!


I'm using my hair toys (claws, hairzings, combs, etc.) to PS.


----------



## lettieg27 (Jan 3, 2011)

Originally Posted by tasha5951  
Hey Ladies,

If you haven't told us already, how are you wearing your hair this week? Post pics if you like. I'm doing protective styles 99% of the time until my birthday at the end of March but I like to change up my PCs cause I get bored. Saturday I flat ironed my hair and then I've been bunning it. I feel like my hair retains moisture better when it's straight then when I wear it curly...weird!


Right now im wigging it, im n South Korea n its too cold 4 my natural hair 2 be out, maybe n feb. when my birthday comes around I'll wear it out for a week but other than that a wig it is.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Please add me to this challenge.

I'm natural with a few inches to go for apl. I'm not in any other challenges. I am however challenging myself...no heat, no color, twists or braids year round.

starting pic


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 3, 2011)

I want it...after a mishap I am back at trying to achieve APL (AGAIN)!!!!

*Tell us current length, relaxed or natural,current reggie, style(s) of choice, and other challenges you've joined*
IDK length, its below shoulder but above APL LOL

At the moment I am wearing a quickweave on a stocking cap with an invisible part. I will wear this for 2 weeks total, tomorrow being 1 week.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm wearing my hair in a twist out this week which is rare for me. I usually only wear a twist out 1 day on shampoo day.  I untwisted? my mini twists on New Years eve and had planned on washing Saturday. I used Taliah Waajid's lock it up for the first time. My twist out came out fantastic with tight mini curls at the ends. So I'm still rocking that and actually think I may make it until Friday. Just trying to keep it moisturized and sealed without losing the curl.


----------



## TyHill21 (Jan 3, 2011)

I want to be in the challenge i am gracing neck length-basically at a stand still, my hair growth is slow

I currently have a sew in so I will post my starting picture in feb


----------



## luvovcandy (Jan 4, 2011)

1-Currently neck length

2-Current Reggie- Hiding my hair with weaves and wigs. I cornrow my hair and keep them moisturized daily with s-curl mixed with castor oil, peppermint oil and rosemary oil. I wash and condition once every two weeks.

3- Other Challenges I've Joined- None but my goals for 2011 are SL and BSB


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I want it...after a mishap I am back at trying to achieve APL (AGAIN)!!!!
> 
> *Tell us current length, relaxed or natural,current reggie, style(s) of choice, and other challenges you've joined*
> IDK length, its below shoulder but above APL LOL
> ...


 
I cant take this quickweave another day. I will be washing it out in a few hours..... AARRGGHH!


----------



## PookaMendoza (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm so hype for APL in 2011 ! My goal is to be APL my the end of May .

I can't thank this post yet because I don't think the LHCF app lets me thank poIsts  but I will when I get on the computer 

1 . I'm currently a little passed SL

2 . My reggie :
-- I wash 1x week w/ Elasta QP Shampoo for Relaxed Hair
-- Condition w/ ORS Replenishing Conditioner
-- DC w/ Silicon Mix or SE MegaSilk when needed
-- Rollerset / Phoney Pony biweekly
-- Moisturize & Seal 2x day w/ Care Free Curl & oil of choice
-- Flat Iron seldom , no more that 1x every two months

3 . I can't post a pic yet because I'm in a phoney pony  But I will on my next wash day .

Happy Growing Everyone !!! <3

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Luscious850 (Jan 4, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I cant take this quickweave another day. I will be washing it out in a few hours..... AARRGGHH!



Why? You've only had it for a week.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 4, 2011)

Imani said:


> I'm in my homemade wig made with extensions plus relaxed texture hair. the fake hair and my real hair are still pressed straight from new years with the the top/sides pinned back.
> 
> this hair has a great kinky straight texture to it so I usually just air dry it so I don't have to put heat on my real hair so I will be back to that next week.


 

I think I might do the same thing with my kinky straight... How did you make your wig?


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 4, 2011)

I want to cry, it seems I have a set back.  The breakage did not stop after the treatment and bunning all week. So it seems I may have to trim.  I will only trim about a half an inch which puts be back a month.  But to be honest, I haven't retained much because of the breakage.  So at least after the trim, I will retain. Ahh well, you live and you learn...


----------



## tasha5951 (Jan 4, 2011)

Readyone said:


> I want to cry, it seems I have a set back.  The breakage did not stop after the treatment and bunning all week. So it seems I may have to trim.  I will only trim about a half an inch which puts be back a month.  But to be honest, I haven't retained much because of the breakage.  So at least after the trim, I will retain. Ahh well, you live and you learn...



Sorry to hear that  But do the trim, get your hair to a healthy place and keep going strong!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2011)

Luscious850 said:


> Why? You've only had it for a week.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
I was trying to try something new as far as hair and it aint working right. I done already started pulling tracks out. Hair/Weave is all dreading up and crap.

Its going to be in a bun until I order something online.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2011)

Readyone said:


> I want to cry, it seems I have a set back. *The breakage did not stop after the treatment *and bunning all week. So it seems I may have to trim. I will only trim about a half an inch which puts be back a month. But to be honest, I haven't retained much because of the breakage. So at least after the trim, I will retain. Ahh well, you live and you learn...


 
I see that you tried a treatment, have you tried a deep moisturizer DC? You hair seem like it has too much strength.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2011)

So since I took out my quickweave I will be chilling in a bun until I can hide my hair with a LF


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 4, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I *see that you tried a treatment, have you tried a deep moisturizer DC?* You hair seem like it has too much strength.....


 
I did the treatment and a moisterizer DC.  But I will do another the end of this week.  

I went on and trimmed this evening and I feel so much better. Hopefully that got rid of the burnt ends. I didn't loose much length.  But I am about health in order to retain length. So its back to bunning and sealing I go. Lesson learned: No heat forever, lol. At least I have to let a professinal do it or rollerset it or something before I do it.


----------



## Imani (Jan 5, 2011)

All4Tris said:


> I think I might do the same thing with my kinky straight... How did you make your wig?


 
I just sewed the hair onto one of those net wig caps. I put hair pins in it to hold it in place.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh so this is bc of heat oh ok....I thought it was just going crazy for no reason.

Im having massive shedding or breaking (havent looked at it close enough to know which one)...I am taking it as shedding bc of the chaning in the seasons. I try to stay balanced by mixing the protein and moisture together when its DC time LOL



Readyone said:


> I did the treatment and a moisterizer DC. But I will do another the end of this week.
> 
> I went on and trimmed this evening and I feel so much better. Hopefully that got rid of the burnt ends. I didn't loose much length. But I am about health in order to retain length. So its back to bunning and sealing I go. Lesson learned: No heat forever, lol. At least I have to let a professinal do it or rollerset it or something before I do it.


----------



## shaytwo (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies!
I am currently SL, my last relaxer was Feburary 2009 (almost 2 years off that "creamy crack!" yall!!)
I'm (really my cuz Janet') currently heat training my hair while its cold out, so hopefully by the summer it will completely trained.


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 7, 2011)

I measured some of my shed hairs to see how long my hair has grown. (I know geeky right? ) I have 3 1/2" to 4" inches of hair now in almost eight months. APL is about 9" to 10" inches on me - so at 6" inches a year I should make APL if I try really hard to retain my length.
I bought a Denman D31 from folica and am in love.  I had been having issues with removing the shed hair from my head which was causing a lot of tangles and knotting making it very hard to braid my hair. I have used the brush twice now and it is the best detangler ever!
Of course, I went through with a comb first on my damp hair. After that I gently brushed my hair the same way I comb it, taking sections at a time. You need to be careful when using the Denman though. I curve my hand as I brush so that not all my hair will get caught in the combs causing it to be pulled too much leading to breakage.
I braided my hair into two English braids today and thanks to my Denman it was so much easier.

Oh yeah, to avoid making this post too long. I just wanted to say that whole leaf aloe vera juice is the ish! I mixed some with water in my spray bottle and applied that with stuff I regularly use: oil and my homemade shea butter mix; my hair is so soft now. It's been a few hours and it is still soft... I can't stop touching it!


----------



## tasha5951 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey All,

Sorry I've been MIA for much of the week.  I'm a Zumba instructor and this week was Launch Week for a lot of my classes which means I had an influx of new people...fun but a lot! Anyway, I'm not sure what is going on with my hair this week. It just looks sad. LOL. I don't know how else to describe it. I think I'm going to be a major shrinkage person once I'm totally natural and I think that means that I can no longer do wash and gos. My hair just shrinks up and immediately starts to tangle.  Last night I made the mistake of DCing it the just putting a scarf on the going to bed, this morning...OMG, it was a HOT MESS!!! So, I'm going to wet it again then put it in a few brains to stretch it and prevent shrinkage.  Ok,  hope you all are doing well


----------



## e.lauren (Jan 7, 2011)

Current length: Grazing full collarbone length. Bangs have now grown to chin length.
3c natural
Also trying to stick to the Castor Oil Challenge
Winter style of choice: two-strand twists
Most common hairstyle: wash and gos && twist outs
I'm looking for different cute protective styles

3- Attach pictures.






 3rd day twist out

ETA: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 see how it looks all thin and uneven at the ends? I want to thicken that up.  I wish I had pics of how it looked when I was done my hair. But this gets the job done.

REGIMINE:

WEEKLY:
--wash with Suave Almond & Shea Butter moisturizing shampoo and conditioner or HE Break's Over
--Deep condition weekly with Crece Pelo over a tea rinse of black &chamomile tea. [ 45 minutes - overnight ]
--Also use same tea as a final rinse
-- Moisturize with HE None of your frizziness Leave in Conditioner OR Darcy Botanicals Daily Leave In Conditioner
-- seal with homemade mango butter OR small amount of JBCO mixed with EVOO and Motions Naturals Marula Oil (the EVOO and JBCO get mixed into the marula oil spray bottle)
--Oil my scalp with Boundless Tresses and small amount of same oil mix as above every other day 

-- Braid hair in 6-9 braids for sleep and drying 
I try to apply some Marula Oil to my ends whenever they feel dry


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2011)

I cowashed today using the HE HH, my hair feels so good.
Cant wait until the nxt session.....

Tomorrow I will be cornrow 6 braids and wear that until my nxt wash & DC at the beginning of nxt week some time. I think imma try to get in a henna session also nxt week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2011)

i made a spray mixture of Black Earth Body Mist, olive oil, glycerin, and water.  i really like how my hair felt later on in the day after using it.  i also love my Oyin Juices and Berries too!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 8, 2011)

:welcome3:  all new challengers!!!! How is everyone doing this Saturday morning?

P.S. Names have been updated!


----------



## Imani (Jan 8, 2011)

Janet' said:


> :welcome3:  all new challengers!!!! How is everyone doing this Saturday morning?
> 
> P.S. Names have been updated!



I'm washing my hair tomorrow. Haven't clarified in ages so Im going to try the Keracare sulfate free first lather.  I wanted to try the Curls clarifying poo but never got around to ordering it or hunting it down.  

I will take some wet pics of my hair, I haven't taken any texture shots in ages.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 8, 2011)

I got a sew two days ago, so I hope to leave it in until middle of March or beginning of April.  She blow dried my hair before she braided it, which made me a bit nervous.  So I will hope for the best for my hair while it is tucked away.


----------



## PrissyHippie (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello, Excited ~ 


 1.) Current Length
SL
2. Relaxed
3.) Reggie
Weekly
~DC
~Tea Rinse
Daily
 Add Moisture (Shea Moisture Organic Coconut&Hibiscus Curl and Style Milk) and Seal with Coconut Oil
Monthly
Clarify
4.)Styles: Bunning
5.)Other Challenges:
HYH 2011

Starting Picture:
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h327/Prissymum1908/Hair001.jpg


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Jan 8, 2011)

Count me in!  im new to this & will be 2 years without a relaxer in May 2011!!


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 8, 2011)

Checking in....I did a protein treatment 1st time in a year (I know, I know) Mixed 2 eggs, mayo, coco oil, & olive oil. I kept in on for 90mins with shower cap (no dryer) then followed up with my fav CON con. Afterwards I put a leave in con then mositurized and seal. I'm air drying while in two french braids. My hair feels soo soft and smells really good.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 8, 2011)

So I'm checking in as well. I clarified my hair and did an Aphogee 2 step treatment today cause I've been experiencing a lot of breakage and shedding lately . I did follow up with the Aphogee moisturizer and I deep conditioned with AOHSR and added some oils and honey. Now my breakage didn't stop but it did slow down a bit. I'm still shedding as well but it may be due to the cold weather here in Ohio. I also pulled out the Roux Porosity control because my hair has been so hard and dry lately. I think the PC helped alot cause I put my hair in several braids, followed my moisture routine, air dried my hair, and my hair and roots are actually not hard  . I'm so shocked  I'll be wigging it this week and trying to stay on top of my moisture. Does anyone have any suggestions to slow down shedding? I thought the Aphogee 2 step treatment was suppose to stop breakage in its tracks, but it didn't for me cause I still have some breakage . Do I need to follow up next week with a protein conditioner or should I just concentrate on keeping my hair moisturized. All suggestions are welcome .


----------



## lettieg27 (Jan 9, 2011)

Checking in, I haven't really done anything new to my hair. I have it braided in  a beehive and Im wearing a wig. One new fact is I just bought a wig from Fridaynighthair and the tangleteezer can't wait 4 both and I just got some spirulina to add to my vitamin reggie. Tomorrow I have to get back on the exercise wagon and workout; Im super anxious to take my braids out but im trying to be patient and at least wait until my bday in early february.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Checking in.  After an unintentional stretch, I finally had a chance to get a relaxer on Thursday.  At night, I either wrap my hair or roll it.  I'll wash it again by mid-week.


----------



## tasha5951 (Jan 9, 2011)

sj10460 said:


> Checking in....I did a protein treatment 1st time in a year (I know, I know) Mixed 2 eggs, mayo, coco oil, & olive oil. I kept in on for 90mins with shower cap (no dryer) then followed up with my fav CON con. Afterwards I put a leave in con then mositurized and seal. I'm air drying while in two french braids. My hair feels soo soft and smells really good.


 
Oooh, that sounds great! Can you post the exact "recipe"? I just bought the Apogee 2-Step protein treatment but I've never used it and am alittle afraid to. I'd rather do something more natural like the one you did. Thanks 

--------------------------
*Tashaboog*- Sorry to hear about the breakage and shedding. I'm sure others will chime in but I've heard good things about tea rinses,  maybe do a search on the forum about that and see if that could help. It's definitly possible that it's the weather too so make sure you're keeping moisture in your hair.

*lettieg27*- Thanks for the check in  I just tried my tangleteezer for the first time yesterday.  I used that first [with conditioner on my hair] then went in with my wide toothed comb. It definitly "softened" the tangles. Let us know what you think of it 

*LaChaBla-* Do you usually stretch at all? How often do you relax?



tashboog*Re: 2011 APL Challenge*
So I'm checking in as well. I clarified my hair and did an Aphogee 2 step treatment today cause I've been experiencing a lot of breakage and shedding lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I did follow up with the Aphogee moisturizer and I deep conditioned with AOHSR and added some oils and honey. Now my breakage didn't stop but it did slow down a bit. I'm still shedding as well but it may be due to the cold weather here in Ohio. I also pulled out the Roux Porosity control because my hair has been so hard and dry lately. I think the PC helped alot cause I put my hair in several braids, followed my moisture routine, air dried my hair, and my hair and roots are actually not hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'm so shocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be wigging it this week and trying to stay on top of my moisture. Does anyone have any suggestions to slow down shedding? I thought the Aphogee 2 step treatment was suppose to stop breakage in its tracks, but it didn't for me cause I still have some breakage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Do I need to follow up next week with a protein conditioner or should I just concentrate on keeping my hair moisturized. All suggestions are welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Yesterday 10:16 PM
 tashboog*Re: 2011 APL Challenge*
So I'm checking in as well. I clarified my hair and did an Aphogee 2 step treatment today cause I've been experiencing a lot of breakage and shedding lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I did follow up with the Aphogee moisturizer and I deep conditioned with AOHSR and added some oils and honey. Now my breakage didn't stop but it did slow down a bit. I'm still shedding as well but it may be due to the cold weather here in Ohio. I also pulled out the Roux Porosity control because my hair has been so hard and dry lately. I think the PC helped alot cause I put my hair in several braids, followed my moisture routine, air dried my hair, and my hair and roots are actually not hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'm so shocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be wigging it this week and trying to stay on top of my moisture. Does anyone have any suggestions to slow down shedding? I thought the Aphogee 2 step treatment was suppose to stop breakage in its tracks, but it didn't for me cause I still have some breakage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Do I need to follow up next week with a protein conditioner or should I just concentrate on keeping my hair moisturized. All suggestions are welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.tashboog*Re: 2011 APL Challenge*
So I'm checking in as well. I clarified my hair and did an Aphogee 2 step treatment today cause I've been experiencing a lot of breakage and shedding lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I did follow up with the Aphogee moisturizer and I deep conditioned with AOHSR and added some oils and honey. Now my breakage didn't stop but it did slow down a bit. I'm still shedding as well but it may be due to the cold weather here in Ohio. I also pulled out the Roux Porosity control because my hair has been so hard and dry lately. I think the PC helped alot cause I put my hair in several braids, followed my moisture routine, air dried my hair, and my hair and roots are actually not hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'm so shocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be wigging it this week and trying to stay on top of my moisture. Does anyone have any suggestions to slow down shedding? I thought the Aphogee 2 step treatment was suppose to stop breakage in its tracks, but it didn't for me cause I still have some breakage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Do I need to follow up next week with a protein conditioner or should I just concentrate on keeping my hair moisturized. All suggestions are welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Yesterday 10:16 PM


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm in the SL challenge so I'm going to cheat and start posting my status there 1st and then post the same one here.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I had my hair in mini twists/twist out for nearly two weeks so it was time to shampoo. It held up great though for the 1st time.

I sprayed my hair with water, oil and conditioner to loosen the twists. I then used my tangle teazer to detangle and remove the shed hairs. I love this thing. For a minute I thought had type 2 hair. I shampooed with CDs hair moss shampoo? something my mom had left over and didn't like. I applied Suave Conditioner over the shampoo, worked it through and then rinsed. I applied Roux Porosity Control conditioner and layered a blend of deep conditioners that I have left over, on top of the Roux conditioner. I sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes and then left the conditioner in for another 30 minutes. I rinsed and dried my hair with a Sham Wow towel (an idea I'm trying out which I think I will continue). I sectioned my hair into maybe 10 smaller sections and applied Aloe Vera Gel to each section. I then took each section and split it into smaller sections, applied KCCC and combed through with the tangle teezer and styled in two strand twists.

I've tried using KCCC as a wash and go and I don't like it. I just end up with an afro. I refuse to throw it away so I am going to see if I can use it for a twist out. I found that I need to use KCCC on hair that is at least 50% dry or it does nothing. I've never had success shampooing, twisting and then wearing a twist out so I am hoping that this will work.

If this works, this will be my shampoo day regimen because I am pleased with how things went from shampoo to styling. And then I will need to work on my weekly styling regimen. I will be back later today with an update of my twist out.


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, I finally decided to relax after 6mths. I went to a new stylist.erplexed My hair had grown past SL, not alot I know. But anyway she cut me all the way to neck length. So 2010 meant nothing. So my HHJ will start here. 
As soon as I can bribe my son with his childbirth I will try to get him too take a decent picture. 
I think I will start relaxing every 12 weeks also. I only plan to go to my old stylist for the relaxer and trim. 

I am not going anywhere near this lady, my first clue should have been her hair, it was not in good condition, the short weave and cut she gave the girl before me...honestly I could have done that, and she trimmed another ladies her for no reason, then I plop in the chair ah, and she charged me $60, $10 extra for the trim I did not ask for. (thats alot for me). I am only mad with myself you live and learn.
Thanks for letting me rant here.


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 9, 2011)

tashboog said:


> *Does anyone have any suggestions to slow down shedding? I thought the Aphogee 2 step treatment was suppose to stop breakage in its tracks, but it didn't for me cause I still have some breakage *. Do I need to follow up next week with a protein conditioner or should I just concentrate on keeping my hair moisturized. All suggestions are welcome .


 
GARLIC, here's an old thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/269009-garlic-truth.html


----------



## Janet' (Jan 9, 2011)

MsSonya said:


> Well, I finally decided to relax after 6mths. I went to a new stylist.erplexed My hair had grown past SL, not alot I know. But anyway she cut me all the way to neck length. So 2010 meant nothing. So my HHJ will start here.
> As soon as I can bribe my son with his childbirth I will try to get him too take a decent picture.
> I think I will start relaxing every 12 weeks also. I only plan to go to my old stylist for the relaxer and trim.
> 
> ...



Oh   I am SO sorry that this happened to you! What a hard lesson to learn but at least you have learned it!  Your hair will be back to SL in no time and you'll be well on your way to APL! Don't give up!!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 9, 2011)

I used a cup of mayo, 2 eggs, table spoon of coconut oil, and a few drops of olive oil (don't know the measurements, sry) I used a plastic bowl and spoon to stir. Be careful when you are washing out, make sure to use cool water (or as cold as you can tolerate) using warm water will "cook" the eggs and it will be messy to clean. HTH


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 9, 2011)

> *LaChaBla*- Do you usually stretch at all? How often do you relax?



I usually don't stretch.  I relax regularly every 8-10 weeks.  Between the holidays and the flu, I was about 12 weeks post by the time I had a chance to relax.  It drove me nuts!  I definitely salute all those ladies who are months and years into a stretch.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just got done mixing me up a garlic concotion to use on my head Monday or Tuesday. I just used 4 cloves of garlic and and some EVOO, may mix in some EVCO too in a sec. I just have it sitting in a bottle marinating until I am ready to use it. Wish me luck it will be my first time using it, plus im shedding like crazy.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 9, 2011)

I've just been keeping it simple, staying away from heat. I hope to get to apl by March. Some of the ladies in here have made great progress. Come on ladies, we can do this!


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm checking in...haven't done much so far. I've been keeping up with DCing regularly, about 2x week. I tried a braid out for the first time on New Years and got a lot of compliments just on the braids alone then even more when I took them down, so I might try that again in a couple weeks. Haven't had to use any heat so far this year since I have been airdrying and bunning daily. Today is my second full day of taking garlic tablets since I started experiencing a bit of shedding. I'll do another full day tomorrow and then my shedding should be controlled hopefully. I did a chelating/clarifying shampoo today and am DCing right now until after all the football games go off....


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck ladies on reaching your goals :blowkiss:


----------



## tasha5951 (Jan 9, 2011)

Update-

So, I decided to get a sew-in today.  I just don't want to deal with my hair in the winter. I like doing wash and gos and I can't in this weather and Im not really good at other natural styles yet so I was afraid I'd start flat ironing it way too often. 

I found a new place called the Weave Bar.  $50 for a sew in with hair left out...their "premium weave" is only $95. I got some hair left out (so I could put it in a pony tail) and a net and it was $65 + Hair.

LOVED IT! They were so fast and the place is really nice.
Pics


----------



## tashboog (Jan 9, 2011)

@ tasha5951...Your sew in looks great ! Luv it!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 9, 2011)

*stats*
relaxed, shoulder length.
hoping to reach full apl in june.
i wash daily and apply my sulfur mix nightly.
i like to keep things simple.
i'm also in bsl 2011 and i'm running the sulfur challenge.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 9, 2011)

*Runs through thread*
I just made a ponytail!!!!! My first one evAr!!!! On my way to APL for sure! YAY!


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 9, 2011)

*tasha5951* I wish they did sew ins like that around here for that price. I would be all over it.

*esi-adokowa* You got it going on, you will be APL in no time. 

*ellepixie* That is too cute. congrats. I love that color, too.

Well, I am just sitting here nursing this chemical burn on the back of my head. (sorry so graphic) 

Anywho, to relaxers how long do you all wait to start your regimen after you relax? It is so hard to wait a week.


----------



## aishasoleil (Jan 9, 2011)

*waves* Yay! Exactly the challenge I needed. 

1. I am just a little past shoulder length... maybe an inch past. I have been natural since Sept. 2009. (I did my bc on Sept. 15 and had like 2 inches of hair. Sometimes I miss it! Lol.) 

2. Current regimen: I'm going ayurvedic! I just started this reggie and I'm excited. 
- Detangle on hair dampened (not soaked) with water/cheapie conditioner mix using the Moptop Maven's technique. (I never thought this method would work for me, but OMG! Detangling is so much more enjoyable and my water bill isn't suffering!) 
-Pre-poo with Vatika oil
-Cleanse with either an ayurvedic Poo-bar (currently using one made by etsy seller Njoi) or a mixture of amla, shikakai, and hibiscus. 
-Condition/DC with a mixture of hibiscus, marshmallow root, amla, and orange peel powder. 
-Do a final rinse with ACV/aloe vera juice/water (to make residue is removed and cuticles are closed!)
-Seal with Vatika oil
-Do a final light detangle and plait it up using whatever butter or styler I feel like using at the time. (I just ordered a few butters online and I'm super excited because they aren't your usual butters.)
-Moisturize with aloe/water mix daily. Seal with EVOO. (I don't use the Vatika oil to seal daily because it is cold right now and melting it constantly is annoying. LOL!) 

3. Other challenges
    - HYH 2011. I just joined today!

P.S. I guess, technically I can't post a pics because I'm in the HYH challenge, but I think I will post a link to the pic thread for that challenge so that anyone who wants to see my starting length can see it. That's not breaking the rules, right?! erplexed​http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/518259-2011-hyh-challenge-starting-pix-part-i-4.html My post is the 6th one down on page 4.


----------



## Samory07 (Jan 10, 2011)

The picture attached is my starting pic. The bottom of the pic is where my armpit is so I definitely hope to make it there by the end of the year. My regime is going to be deep conditioning once a week with both protein and a moisturizing conditioner. I'll be shampooing about once every two weeks and I'll be moisturizing m hair daily while they are in their protective style which will most likely be twists. 

I hope to achieve thickness and length by the end of this challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> *Runs through thread*
> I just made a ponytail!!!!! My first one evAr!!!! On my way to APL for sure! YAY!


 
ooooh - that is really pretty and the color is beautiful.


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 10, 2011)

After years of hearing about it I finally read the Cathy Howse book. It was interesting and I took notes (library book), I do a lot of the things already but it was nice to finally say I read it.

I haven't put my hair in the braids yet. At the end of the month, we are going to a wedding reception and I know if I put the braids in, I would have serious fuzz for the reception. SO Right now I am opting to keep my hair in twists and two bid braids. So far so good.


----------



## roquel30 (Jan 10, 2011)

Im in!! My current length is SL, I plant to hit APL in August (my birthday)..thats without the setbacks (cross my fingers). My regimen will be to pre-poo with olive oil overnight once a week along with shampoo and DC, m&s with shea butter and jojoba oil and other different oils of my choosing. Co wash with various conditioners in my stash every 3 days or so. And I am going to use alot of protective styles.


----------



## lettieg27 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey welcome to all the newcomers, I hope we all reach our goals together.
@Tasha5951 your sew in looks really good, how do you plan to maintaining it?
@ellepixie your pony is super cute n big, I really love your color n I plan on being a red-hair this summer, do u have any suggestions on the best/ least damaging way to do this>


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

lettieg27 said:


> Hey welcome to all the newcomers, I hope we all reach our goals together.
> @Tasha5951 your sew in looks really good, how do you plan to maintaining it?
> @ellepixie your pony is super cute n big, I really love your color n I plan on being a red-hair this summer, do u have any suggestions on the best/ least damaging way to do this>



Thanks! It depends on how light your hair is naturally - I lightened my hair first then henna'ed it, but the henna seems to still deposit color on my virgin hair, which is naturally a medium auburn brown. However, if you like to change your color a lot I wouldn't use henna, because you aren't supposed to dye over henna.


----------



## Monaleezza (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies
I'm Monaleezza, I'm a part of this challenge and thought I ought to introduce myself.

I've already put my hair in a winter weave for my protective styling.  (maybe not the best timing)
However, *key dramatic musicerplexed* I'm going on holiday this weekend and I'll probably end up in chlorine most days.

Any suggestions what I need to do to meet my goal of APL and ensure my hair doesn't fill will chlorine, fizzle up and die before I remove what is a brand new weave??


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 11, 2011)

I would like to join while there is still time. my reggie is very simple shampoo once a week, co wash 2-3 times a week. Moisturize daily and keep hair in a protective style. It took me a year to find that my tightly coiled hair needs to be co washed often. Last year I spent half of the year trying to live by most of the 4b naturals regimen of only washing/cowashing once a week, didn't work for me. My hair needs the constant wetness. I have twists in now, so when I retouch them later on in the week I will post the length in the back.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 11, 2011)

I will be cowashing tonight using Salon Care Honey & Almond Conditioner from Sally's, while trying to wash out my henna. Tomorrow I will DC after applying my garlic treatment on my scalp....


----------



## tasha5951 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

I'm loving my sew in. Still trying to decide how/when etc I'll wash and condition. Would love any and all product advice.  It's crazy cold and snowy here in PA...how's the weather treating your hair?


----------



## Samory07 (Jan 12, 2011)

Same cold weather over here in PA as well. I'm so thankful that I didn't need to go out today 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just Checking in, I can see progress already compared with my air dec 2010. The MTG is really speeding up my growth rate. IDK if the vitamin supplements are helping yet, its still too early to tell. I've been keeping up with my reggie, adding at least 8 cups of water daily, as of Jan 1st. I hope to see an improvement in my hair and skin by the end of this month. I co-washed last night and tonight I will deep con and baggy.


----------



## PookaMendoza (Jan 13, 2011)

So I can't wait to take this damn ponytail off for good . Classes start next Wednesday and I am going to try my hardest to PS up until at least Valentines Day . I am the worst at sticking to PSing . I loveeee wearing my hair down . But swangin' hair + SL length DO NOT mix . I learned that the hard way 

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## shaytwo (Jan 13, 2011)

Im thinking I need to wear my hair up until I meet my next goal. It seems like that the besy way to encourage growth.........


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2011)

sj10460 said:


> Just Checking in, I can see progress already compared with my air dec 2010. The MTG is really speeding up my growth rate. IDK if the vitamin supplements are helping yet, its still too early to tell. I've been keeping up with my reggie, adding at least 8 cups of water daily, as of Jan 1st. I hope to see an improvement in my hair and skin by the end of this month. I co-washed last night and *tonight I will deep con and baggy*.


 
Doing the bolded tonight.


----------



## tasha5951 (Jan 14, 2011)

Can someone explain the baggy thing? I don't think I get it...is it just the regular plastic caps???


----------



## lettieg27 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thats the way I do my baggie with a plain ol shower cap, and I either spray with my moisturizer or just put the baggie on plain hair. It really helps me especially since I live in a really dry climate at the moment. When I go outside my skin instantly feels dry b/c of the harsh weather, so I no my hair is taking a beating when I leave it out.


----------



## diadall (Jan 14, 2011)

I think I will post photos on a quarterly basis.  I am mostly SL with some back pieces reaching CBL.  I think I am about 2 inches from APL but that is when I really stretch.  When I flat iron my own hair its about 3 inches.

I am starting to enjoy my natural hair now that I can do more with it (bun, pony tail and pin up.)  I hope to wear it all natural by summer.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 15, 2011)

*Update:* So today was wash day and of course I've been having issues with breakage and shedding. I did the Chicoro prepoo (I don't think my hair likes it), washed with diluted JBCO shampoo, applied Green tea to scalp, DC with Lustrasilk Olive Oil with egg protein Mayo, and Roux PC Corrector and Conditioner as my final rinse. Although I am still getting breakage, my hair is turning around and it isn't as much as it was last week. I'm pretty sure that I'm lacking protein in my routine. I did do the Aphogee 2 step last week so I did a light protein dc today and I think that really did slow down my breakage. Also, I've been collecting my shed hairs since May of last year so I decided to examine my shed hairs, and its just a little more shed hair than during the summer months. So I'm not too concern with my shed hairs anymore cause its pretty much normal. I also think that applying green tea to my scalp helped. I'm also using Pura body natural products for my leave in and sealing products. I like them a lot cause my hair is finally air drying soft. I also started back twisting my hair and curling it with 8 flexi rods. When I first started my HHJ, I use to wear my hair like this all the time and I never had any knots or major tangles. So I'm going back to what worked for me in the past. The back of my hair is now past my collarbone when I do a stretch test ! I'm planning on rollersetting and silk wrapping my hair in May to do a length check that will be 1 yr on my HHJ.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Checking in.  Washed today with TJ Tea Tree Tingle shampoo and HE HH conditioner.  I'm trying to perfect my flexi rod set -- the last attempt was a disaster.  I used my Cantu shea butter leave in, my ceramide oils and a little Elasta QP design foam with the purple rods and sat under the dryer for 2 hours.  My flexi rod set wasn't an epic failure, but it's still not quite ready for public viewing.  I had some frizzing because some of my hair was still damp when I took out the rods, and I had a few spots in the back that looked like they weren't curled at all.  Next time, I'll keep the rods in longer to make sure that my hair is completely dry.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2011)

tasha5951 said:


> Can someone explain the baggy thing? I don't think I get it...is it just the regular plastic caps???


 
I do the samething as lettieg27. I pull my hair in a ponytail (instead of the full head baggy), apply moisturizer, oil, and my shower cap (just to the pony). Ohhh also b4 putting on my baggy I pull my pony on a large purple roller and stick it to my head by using bobby pins to hold it, that way in the morning my pony looks nice, sleek, and has a little body from the roller.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2011)

LaChaBla said:


> Checking in. Washed today with TJ Tea Tree Tingle shampoo and HE HH conditioner. I'm trying to perfect my flexi rod set -- the last attempt was a disaster. I used my Cantu shea butter leave in, my ceramide oils and a little Elasta QP design foam with the purple rods and sat under the dryer for 2 hours. My flexi rod set wasn't an epic failure, but it's still not quite ready for public viewing. I had some frizzing because some of my hair was still damp when I took out the rods, and I had a few spots in the back that looked like they weren't curled at all. Next time, I'll keep the rods in longer to make sure that my hair is completely dry.


 
Are you able to do it like after work so that your able to sit under the dryer and maybe sleep in them and remove in the morning to assure that it will be completely dry.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2011)

*sj10460*, thanks for mentioning baggying in your post above my earlier one cause you put the idea that I lost back into my head. And let me tell you, my pony felt so good today. So thank you for putting it on my mind LOL


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 15, 2011)

back in braids!!! This definitely makes applying my sulfur mixture easier!!!


----------



## Wanderland (Jan 15, 2011)

Natural at bottom of neck length.  
Reggie: Cowashing usually daily but would like second and third day hair.  Following CG.  Wearing wng's.  Plan to straighten every 3 months for length checks.
Plan to make APL by ...June??? Plan to retain all growth.


----------



## lettieg27 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey ladies, i just took my hair out of the braids I wear under my wig to do a good wash and I pulled my hair to see where it was. The nape seems to be 3'' away from apl and I think the middle of my nape is apl. I believe the regime Im doin right now is really benefiting my hair. I know its still early in the challenge but when do you ladies think you'll make apl and are you seeing any progress?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^I am hoping to be APL nxt month, if not the latest is May, I am just saying those months bc thats when I plan to relaxer.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 16, 2011)

I want in!

I am currently neck length, relaxed.

My regimen:
-Co Wash every other day with VO5 moisture milks or lustrasilk shea butter with mango
-Detangle Ahpogee balancing moisturizer
-DC 2x per week ORS replenishing pak
-Shampoo 1x per with aphogee deep moisture shampoo 
-Clarify Shampoo 1x per month with ORS Aloe shampoo
-Leave in Conditioner Cantu shea butter
-Moisturize and Seal w/ Coconut Oil, Olive Oil twice a day regimen 
- Air dry, no heat
-Drawstring ponytails as protective styles or lace fronts

Other challenges:

Co-wash Challenge


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 16, 2011)

Checking in, yesterday I forgot to co wash (well, I didn't forget I just didn't feel like it) and today I am suppose to do a protein treatement, but I don't feel like it. I really wish I could use my hooded dryer, it would be so much easier to want to wash my hair, but since I am challenging myself to no heat for 6months, I would like to make it. Since I've been using my MTG i have tons of new growth and my bald spot in the back in filling up nicely. Now I need some hair there. I really want to see how much hair I've retained, because I know its growing; my twist and braids are longer....sigh, I guess I'll go shower and do the protein treatment....I started eating two cloves of garlic daily and I have notice less shedding, now if I can combat this breakage I'll be great. My edges are looking the best they've been in years, thanks to the MTG...I've kept up with my vits so far and I think come feb.1. I'm going to start taking biotin


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 16, 2011)

Checking in! I am still in my sew in and I love it!  I hope to take it out around the end of March.  I plan to wash sometime next week as so to cut down on manipulation.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 16, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Are you able to do it like after work so that your able to sit under the dryer and maybe sleep in them and remove in the morning to assure that it will be completely dry.



That's what I usually do with my regular roller sets, but since I used a lot of flexirods I thought my hair would dry quicker.

Is anyone using this MoeGro growth recipe?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 17, 2011)

*Checking in* I'm still braided under my lace wig. I co-washed my hair this evening after I came from the gym. I applied my sulfur mix, moisturized, sealed and rebraided my hair.


----------



## diadall (Jan 17, 2011)

I am still cowashing everyday.  It was 61 degrees today.  I plan on flat ironing next Monday or Tuesday for presentations at work.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 17, 2011)

washed my hair with Trader Joe Nourish Spa shampoo, and it made my hair draw up so fast.  it felt like it clarified my hair.  i usually use Eluence, but i'm starting to run low and that and wanted to save the rest for my children. 

 i am dc'ing my hair right now.  i might just leave it in until tomorrow.  i broke down and got the Tangle Teaser for my kids, but i might try it out to see what the hype is about.  i was so scared of the Denman for years, but when i finally tried it, i liked it.  i haven't had any problems with it so far.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jan 18, 2011)

I  cut my hair to shoulder because of boredom. Now I am smh because my twistouts are not hanging the way I would like them to.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 18, 2011)

Going into week 3 with my sew in. Nothing more to add...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I wore a twist out for nearly two weeks and got sick so did nothing to it for 4 days straight. Yesterday had to do something to get ready to go back to work. I still dont' have a regimen so still trying different things. I didn't want to use shampoo because it strips my hair so much. But I tried starting with the conditioner and it wasn't working so well to get the kinky kurly out. So I shampooed once with some Pantene Moisturizing shampoo, followed with a detangling conditioner. I then deep conditioned under the steam cap for 30 minutes and then let it sit an additional 30 minutes. I rinsed and followed up with EO Chamomile and Honey conditioner. I wanted to dry with my shamwow towel but it was in the dryer. Let my hair air dry for about an hour, then added aloe vera gel, followed with the Paul Mitchell leave-in knock off I got from Dollar Tree. I then parted my hair in small sections and applied the Paul Mitchell leave-in and CDs loc butter and put in two strand twists.

My twists came out pretty well, tight, less frizz, rope light with little hang. I think this combination may allow me to wash my twists in braids and to have my twists last for two weeks. 

I am debating on whether I will put in kinky twists in February to help me get to SL. I can have them done in the salon (they last longer) or do them myselfs (cheaper, faster).


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 19, 2011)

checking in.

I think I am going to color my hair. erplexed We are going to a wedding reception next month and I wanted to do something different and fun. I'm still not in my braids , I'm waiting for after the reception since I am going to a place where they will poo-poo the braids. 

I've been dc 2x per week and moisturizing and sealing. I started doing it 2x per day but I'm switching down to one since I think I over moisturized.


----------



## Shananyganz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi ladies!! 

I'll join! Let me start by answering the questions.

*1. ABOUT MY HAIR*

I am presently a good 2...maybe 3 inches from APL (that is keeping in mind that I have to trim my ends again...when? I dunno...) 

I am natural and my style of choice right now...right now is anything that will protect my hair. I just came out of a weave, now I am phony bunning with some old hair used for my twists and next I'll be in some individual braids (I think).

*2. REGIMEN *(this is weekly, unless otherwise specified)

* Pre-poo with heated Aussie conditioner and some kind of oil (coconut, olive, almond, etc) I TRY to do this overnight each time.
* Shampoo with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Shampoo (as needed). If I've used heavy products or have crazy build up, I will shamppo with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo
* Condition with Trader Joes's Nourish Spa Conditioner and detangle at this step
* Deep Condition with ORS Replinish Packs (using a heating cap and leave in for at least an hour)
* I use a shea butter mix as a leave in or one of Komaza leave-ins and air dry in braids


*** I have been poking around the sulfur challenge thread and I want to possibly incorporate Sulfur 8 into my mix...maybe use that 3x's a week. Since my ends are put away, I have been sealing with Vaseline and I can totally notice a difference. May not work for some, but it has been working for me thus far. Additionally, I have increased my daily water intake and plan on starting my vitamins again (I take a daily along with MSM and Biotin).

I TRY to keep my regimen simple (well..what IIII feel is simple) and listen to what my hair needs, but I am still learning, so the above is always a work in progress. As my hair has gotten longer, I have to wash in sections now...yay growth!!

*3. OTHER CHALLENGES*

I'm not in any other challenges. Low-key...I am unofficially hiding my hair until June 2011, because it is my two year BC anniversary and June is when I EXPECT TO BE APL. Which, btw will be the LONGEST my hair has been. 

The attached pic is a blowout at 17 months post...I think beginning of Dec. I have more..I think..but no true length shots. Maybe this challenge will motivate me to get on the good foot with that


----------



## Channie (Jan 19, 2011)

Peace y'all

2. I just renewed my subscription again cause I neglected my hair throughout 2010. I'm a natural, slightly past SL, but my ends and edges are terrible. So I'll be doctoring in the process, but the goal is hit a healthy APL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My regimen will apply when my hair is loose (W-N-Gs), but protective styling is a must this year. I'll probably go back & forth between braids, twists, & the occasional sew-in. Ponies & puffs are how I got into this mess. 

Regimen:
Pre poo (weekly) (Alma Oil)
Wash (weekly) (Aussie Cleanse & Mend)
DC (weekly) (Aussie Moist & Shea Butter)
Cowash (whenever I see fit) (Aussie 3 Min Miracle)
Leave in Spray (Aussie Hair Insurance Leave in) 
Seal (daily) Coconut Oil
ApHogee Protein treatment every 6 weeks
I've had this bottle of BT for a while so I think I'ma finally use it.

3. The pictures I've uploaded don't show my true length, but I'll post beginning pics soon.

4. I'm joining the bootcamp challenge, it's always done me well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 19, 2011)

i tried that Kinky Curly Custard today and all it did was make my hair clump and coil up more.  i was trying to stretch out my coils.  i like Ecostyler better. i didn't use a lot of product and my hair was still crunchy like any other gel.  i used the Knot Today under it.


----------



## GreenD (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey ladies, I thought I'd check in. I'm currently in box braids which will be my style of choice pretty much for the year. I cowash once a week (but may be cutting back on that), deep condish and clarify once a month, and re-braid once a month. Oh and I spritz twice a day.

I think I'll straighten my hair again in March, as I should be APL by then. Happy hair growing!!


----------



## PookaMendoza (Jan 19, 2011)

So I finally got my pic . I have the worst V on earth . I would love some blunt straight ends but I'm blessed because for once its well moisturized every day . Thank the Lord .

But I'm pin curling every night and so far so good . I been living by my Care Free Curl & Hot Six Oil . Nothing in the world works like it for my hair .






Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 19, 2011)

I cowashed today using HE HH, I am almost done with that bottle.


----------



## KappaChino (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope I'm not too late!

Length - Chin, relaxed
Regimen - Still working on products and a routine.  Right now prepoo, wash and DC 1xweek.
No other challenges at the moment (I think)
Usually wear a wig for protective styling.

Sent from my HTC evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Wanderland (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone wng? Daily? I've been cowashing daily and I'm afraid it will eventually lead to unmanageable ssk's. I know people eventually stop wnging because of them. 

Is there a way to reduce them?  

I've been finger combing daily, and getting out shed hair weekly with TT. I also Cowash daily. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 20, 2011)

yes, and i cowash daily.  i haven't had any issues or unmanageable ssks.  i wear puffs or shingle a product through my hair instead of just letting my coils totally shrink up.  i moisturize my hair twice daily.  i got really sick and tired of wearing twists, since i was loc'ed all last year.
i wash/dc/detangle once a week, and i finger detangle in the shower daily.  i use a leave-in conditioner with a cream moisturizer.



Wanderland said:


> Does anyone wng? Daily? I've been cowashing daily and I'm afraid it will eventually lead to unmanageable ssk's. I know people eventually stop wnging because of them.
> 
> Is there a way to reduce them?
> 
> ...


----------



## diadall (Jan 20, 2011)

I have decided that I am going to try other styles besides the bun that offer low manipulation but allow me to enjoy my hair.  Hopefully, this will not stop my growth.


----------



## kibbles318 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been cowashing often but I'm scared I've been manipulating my hair too much sooo... I'm getting a sew in Friday. Just to give my hair a break because I want length and fullness...and I think I prefer fullness over length. I don't want stringy long hair....


----------



## SimJam (Jan 20, 2011)

Im in Im gunning for APL this year

Im currently collar bone (6 inches)

*regimen*

keep hair in twists

*daily*

re moisturize twists
scalp massage (atleast 3 times per week)

*weekly*

wash and DC 
Hot Oil Treatment ( will start next week)
redo twists
finger detange

*every 2 weeks* I do a special treat for my hair or try a new process, product

ayurvedic paste
henna

*Monthly*

comb/denman detangle



*Other Challenges*

HOT/oil rinse


----------



## chocolat79 (Jan 20, 2011)

-Solid neck length
-Natural
-Current reggie- 2-strand twists every two weeks, wash/DC/steam 1x/week, low manipulation and minimal products
-No other challenges yet
-Will update pics later

I'm going to be using MN mix more consistently, sulfur, scalp massages, Hairfinity vitamins


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 20, 2011)

I after i took done my micros I did as follows:

1) Detangle
2) ACV/ Herbal green tea rinse
3) Shampoo with Mizani Moisturefusion Milk Bath 2x
4)Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor w/ plastic cap on for about 10 - 15 minutes
5)DC with several conditioners i mixed up w/ plastic cap on for about an hour
6)Applied Kimmyatube's leave in
7)Put hair in pony tail applied vasline to the ends put in a bun and baggied my bun

I know it seems like a lot..... 

So here are my results which are also my starting pics

the 1st pic was taken in oct. my length was probably at 2 but not past it (guesstimating
the 2nd pic is my hair after i completed all those steps ^ combed out
the 3rd pic is my current length after having micros in for 3 months

[IMG]http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee512/babylone09/hair3.jpg[/IMG] 












My hair is at the 4 and APL is at 5 or a little past 5. So i only have about an inch to an inch and a quarter to go.  O yea! Lets not forget this is the longest my hair has ever been on top of I am so close to completing my first goal of the year!!!!!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 20, 2011)

here is my starting pic! i know i am very late but i finally got my dh to put the pic on the computer for me from his phone. i wanted to make sure that i had some evidence of what my current length is!   no head tilting either!  i had my dh pull my hair down and it kept coiling back on him.  the tip of the length is in between his fingers!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 20, 2011)

at first, i was like what is she doing in here, but i had to read and take a second glance!  wow! you will reach your goal by the beginning of March or the end of Feb!  you will be BSL by the middle towards the end of the summer!  maybe sooner? Early Congrats!


babylone09 said:


> I after i took done my micros I did as follows:
> 
> 1) Detangle
> 2) ACV/ Herbal green tea rinse
> ...


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 20, 2011)

I sure hope so I8have been trying so hard to grow my hair sine i dont even know when and now i have u guys and its really happening, i couldnt be any happier


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thinking about cowasging again tonight....MMMmmmmm


----------



## lollyoo (Jan 20, 2011)

I will like to join, after my set back, I have cut back again to collar bone length, hopefully be there by summer or at least latest end of the year.
I am just going for 10 months protective styling mainly weaves. Currently enjoying halleys curl natural I just installed today its beautiful, lets see how this old up for the next 2 months.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I just used bigen oriental black dye on my hair about 1 week ago....I been researching about the henna, I want to try it. Do you know how soon I can use the henna after i put in the bigen dye. I no longer want to use the bigen I want to use henna from now on.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Thanks! It depends on how light your hair is naturally - I lightened my hair first then henna'ed it, but the henna seems to still deposit color on my virgin hair, which is naturally a medium auburn brown. However, if you like to change your color a lot I wouldn't use henna, because you aren't supposed to dye over henna.



I just used bigen oriental black dye on my hair about 1 week ago....I  been researching about the henna, I want to try it. Do you know how soon  I can use the henna after i put in the bigen dye. I no longer want to  use the bigen I want to use henna from now on.


----------



## lettieg27 (Jan 21, 2011)

@Mami2010 I think you should wait at least a week in between and make sure you use Body Art Quality henna b/c henna that has any heavy metal deposits could mess up your hair. Hopefully the other ladies will have some more 2 offer.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 21, 2011)

lettieg27 said:


> @Mami2010 I think you should wait at least a week in between and make sure you use Body Art Quality henna b/c henna that has any heavy metal deposits [/COLOR][/B]could mess up your hair. Hopefully the other ladies will have some more 2 offer.



Commerical dye has metallic salts as well. Hence henna and commerical dye don't mix. JMHO, but you may have to wait more than a week. Check out this site; Henna for Hair Lots of info


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok ladies thanks for your the replies.. I was thinking about getting the alma henna and the indigo from here:  hennasooq.com. Have any one bought from them before.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 21, 2011)

Wanderland said:


> Does anyone wng? Daily? I've been cowashing daily and I'm afraid it will eventually lead to unmanageable ssk's. I know people eventually stop wnging because of them.
> 
> Is there a way to reduce them?
> 
> ...


 

I hear doing oil rinses help to keep the ssk at bay


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 21, 2011)

Checking in...last night was my wash night. I pooed and DC then bagged


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2011)

i think i might cowash tonight and put my hair in big twists for a twistout tomorrow. i bought that Shea Moisture Curling cream, or whatever it is and i wanna try it out for moisturizing purposes.


----------



## karlajamaica (Jan 22, 2011)

Count me in!

- I'm SL Texlaxed.  I co-wash almost daily with TJ Nourish (my HG) and seal with coconut oil.  Heat once or twice per year.  Curlformers chick.

- I'm a new LHCF member, so this is my 1st challenge!  

- Pix attached.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Saturday Ladies!!! I know thst I have been a little MIA lately. I'm back in school full-time, with a full-time job, so I had to put LHCF on the back burner just for a little while, lol. I have updated post #3 to reflect all new challengers. :welcome3:  We're happy to have you!!!!

It seems everyone is doing well and pressing full steam ahead!!!!  and Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PrissyHippie (Jan 22, 2011)

Hola Ladies, Today is Hair Day for Me. Wash, DC (under hooded dryer) Add Moisture. Seal. Wet Bun


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 22, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Thinking about cowasging again tonight....MMMmmmmm


 
And I did using HE HH....


----------



## diadall (Jan 22, 2011)

I wore my first wash and go yesterday.  I only had to go to work to sign some papers but everyone that saw me gave me tons of compliments (Diana Ross, foxy, glamorous).  

I wore a wash and go today as well to my sorority meeting and I got tons of compliments again.  I am finally enjoying my hair.  I am looking forward to getting to APL but I am liking my hair for what seems the first time since I was in high school.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 22, 2011)

What is ssk?


----------



## diadall (Jan 22, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> What is ssk?



single strand knot, I believe.


----------



## lettieg27 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been alittle slack on my exercise for the past week I had alot going on I was sick plus I went through a break up; but I refuse to let those things hinder my hair growth. Im going to get focused again and make sure I go really hard in February I really want to be APL by the time I head back to the states in June and Im so close I can taste it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 24, 2011)

i washed and dc'ed today.  i wore a fro this past weekend.  i loved the style, but it was a lot of manipulation for me.  so back to my wash and gos.

oh i used no heat.  i stretched my hair out twisting it in big sections.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey ladies, I DCed on Saturday applied my sulfur mixture and briaded my hair back up for the week. I'm still under my LF and I'm going to go look for a new wig this weekend for Feb.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 25, 2011)

Got my hair braided today, I will keep this up for about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks. I will moisturize with African Royale Braid Spray in the AM and HS 14 in 1 at night and using Hot 6 to seal. I am going to love not having to be worried about my hair, while wearing Solange.


----------



## tasha5951 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been here as often but thanks for everyone's check in  So, I've had my weave in for almost 3 weeks now and I'm starting to miss my real hair 

But, I think that having to tucked away for the winter is a good thing so  need to remember that.  I also need to figure out how to DC with my weave in because I'm over do for a DC.  It's snowing here (AGAIN) but tomorrow I'll try to get to Sally's to maybe get a nosel bottle (or whatever) to apply a DC.

K, hope everyone is doing well


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 26, 2011)

Checking in...I co washed earlier today, DC tonight and applied my MTG


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am still going strong with my African Royale Braid Spray in the AM and HS 14 in 1 at night and using Hot 6 to seal, I did at CHI Mist to the mix to give some strength....


----------



## alishadawnelle (Jan 27, 2011)

Add me to the list!  I'll be spending my day going through this thread thoroughly, and when I get home I'll post pics. 
Can't wait to see how this goes!


----------



## Shananyganz (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi All!!

Just wanted to check in; I don’t recall how long ago I posted. I’ll probably just randomly check-in.

ANYWAY…

In my first post, I know I listed some products I generally used, but I decided to switch it up a bit (truth be told I was out and about and saw some things on sale and I thought…why not). SO...I bought Giovanni 50/50 Shampoo and Conditioner from TJ Maxx. Not sure what size, but both bottles came with a pump. I washed my hair Tuesday evening; this was my first time using them, but overall I like how my hair felt after. It was softer and felt clean, but not stripped (I’d had a lot of product build-up from slicking my hair in a bun). I used both the ‘poo and conditioner and then DC'ed with NTM...uhmmmm love this ya'll. First time using this product as well, but it made a nice first impression. I'll continue to use those products just to make sure it wasn’t a one-time thing.

I came up out of my previous protective style (phony bun) and am now rocking my natural hair in a twist out. I was supposed to do a protective style this past weekend (I'm lowkey hiding my hair until June), but I wasn't into it. I'll try again this weekend…maybe. Back to the twist out; after my wash on Tuesday, I blow dried my hair on cool, (moment of silence for my blow dryer which had an untimely death…) rubbed coconut oil throughout and twisted mid-sized sections applying HELTR to the length of my hair and Eco Style Gel on the ends. Loved the results!

Last night, as I re-twisted my hair, I greased my scalp with Sulfur 8 (lowkey participating in the Sulfur Challenge..I just started…lol). So far so good. My scalp is tingling, but not irritated. Only thing, I am not feeling the smell...it isn't horrible, so I thought I could handle it. But I smell "medicated", so I will have to double back to that thread and get some of these Sulfur recipes to cut the smell. I’m not certain with what frequency I’ll use this product so, I’ll watch how my hair/scalp reacts and re-oil once my scalp dries.

I haven't bought my vitamins...I will today…maybe..LOL. BUT I have been drinking water like a fish. I’m trying to keep all this as breezy as possible. I’m serious about making APL, but I want to have fun along the way and enjoy myself.

I’ve attached a length check pic--- really quick, kudos to you ladies who take these things by yourselves. The below is the best I could do with a camera phone. I know the actual measurements and that is what I go by, but this gives some kind of a visual. Second pic is my current style…it got bigger as the day went on...I LOVED IT!!

~S~


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2011)

^^^Your hair is very beautiful.


----------



## Hair Iam (Jan 27, 2011)

*natural since 2006 *

*this will be my 2nd time achieving APL*
*Reggie..*
*I'm just  past shoulder length 

wash once every 2 weeks in winter , summer  once per week or more  week:*

Pre-poo with any conditioner mixed with natural oils (plastic bag over head )
only use shampoo - if I go to the salon - which is 2-3 time per yr
condition wash  with herbal essence 
light/medium protein
 winter blow dry (can't afford to go out with wet head )
 summer Air dry
finger messages and stimulate scalp often
- Moisturize & seal regularly  with /coconut oil /olive oil
- Henna approx. once  over the summer months 

I do a bun/updo 95% of the time, wear my hair straight 2-3 week out of every month in the winter ....I find my hair stays healthier this way..less split ends ,tangles and knots.
. I wear my hair curly 2- 3 weeks of every month  over  the summer months


----------



## alishadawnelle (Jan 27, 2011)

Now that I have some time on my hands...

length- just above SL
relaxed or natural- au' naturale
current reggie- this changes quite often (my current specifics _*here*_)
but here's the key points:
 -poo (sulfates free) whenever my hair feel dirty.  Usually about every 4 days.
 -DC whenever I poo
 -I live by the Kimmaytube leave-in
 -Moisturize daily with Juices and Berries or Aloe Vera Juice
 -Style with moisturizers
style(s) of choice- undecided on that one because I feel like Im at an awkward length , but twistouts have been working well
other challenges- WL 2013


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 27, 2011)

Checking in!  I still have thee ol sew in in. I almost gave in to a cut and a relaxer but thought of how far I've come.  I bought some new hair for another sew in when I finish with this one in March/April.   So PS is what I will doing until Dec 2011.


----------



## mmeadows1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 
Count me in!

- I am a few inches below SL. BKT Natural 4b.
Daily- Protective Styling with Hair sticks and Buns. In addition, Moisturizing and sealing my ends. 

I co-wash every 3 days with Biologe Moisture Therapy and seal with aragan oil. I am avoiding heat except for every 2-3 months for BKT. ( Trying to prevent split ends.)

On Saturday or Friday, I deep condition. 

My goal is to reach full APL by my wedding in July. My fingers are cross.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 31, 2011)

going to shampoo and dc my hair today.  i'm low on dc, so i might have to mix some things up today.  i ordered that Hair Dew, so it should be here by Thursday? can't wait to try it!  i love moisturizers! i need to find a nice hair bonnet, that won't rub my hairline out.  today, i'm going to start back on drinking more water.  i fell off and i'm paying for it.  not with my hair so much, but just been feeling sluggish  i don't think i will be doing to many puffs this week just a regular wash and go style.  my hair shrinks up like crazy!


----------



## Shananyganz (Jan 31, 2011)

Look at me!! Posting again so soon!! LOL..let's get to it...

I took my little butt to CVS last Friday and picked up my vitamins (Biotin, MSM, and a Hair, Skin, and Nail vitamin). Also, I picked up a few protein bars and some Ensure. I decided that my eating habits, while not too shabby, could use a little tweaking as well. I think I got motivated by the 25 mile walk I participated in on Sat. Either way I have been drinking my water..popping my vitamins..eating better and drinking my Ensures since then. I'm only a few days in, but I FEEL really good. I'm just hoping my hair (and skin) appreciates it.

I didn't do braids like I thought I would this weekend; after Saturday, I was pretty much tapped out. I'd twisted my hair on Fri for a twistout on Sun, but when I took it down on Sun morn, it was SOOOOOO NOT the business. I ended up parting it down the middle...slicking it all back...throwing on my phony bun and calling it a day. Side note, my sister got a free sample of the ORS Smooth and Hold pudding; I must say, I likes! I will be purchasing a larger jar in the near future.

Below are a couple pics of my current protective.

~S~


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 31, 2011)

Just checking in. 
Took out my braids and stopped sulfur application yesterday in preparation for my relaxer on the sixteenth. 
My hair felt pretty good, super soft after moisturizing. I think I've definitely had a few inches of growth, although it's hard to say exactly how much. I might measure after I get home from class. I'm four months post now, I'll be about four and a half once I relax. 
Then a haircut on the twenty- third. February is going to be a rather exciting month for my hair!


----------



## lettieg27 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well tomorrow Im going on a trip to Taiwan so I decided I would let my hair come out to play for my trip. So I washed my hair yesterday and put in some twists. I plan on wearing a twist out for the majority of my trip.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope it's not to late to join. Here is my information:

Currently a little longer than SL stretched natural.

Current Reggie
Prepoo with Safflower, Castor and Peppermint oils 
Wash 1x a week with Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo 
Condition with Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditoner under Heat Cap
Detangle with HE Hydralicious reconditioning conditioner
Protein Conditioner 1x every 6 weeks w/ Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment
Leave in S Curl and Seal with Liquid Shea Butter
Protective Styles (Buns) during the week, braid outs on the weekends
Flat iron 1x every 3 months


Starting pic


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 2, 2011)

Shananyganz said:


> Look at me!! Posting again so soon!! LOL..let's get to it...
> 
> I took my little butt to CVS last Friday and picked up my vitamins (Biotin, MSM, and a Hair, Skin, and Nail vitamin). Also, I picked up a few protein bars and some Ensure. I decided that my eating habits, while not too shabby, could use a little tweaking as well. I think I got motivated by the 25 mile walk I participated in on Sat. Either way I have been drinking my water..popping my vitamins..eating better and drinking my Ensures since then. I'm only a few days in, but I FEEL really good. I'm just hoping my hair (and skin) appreciates it.
> 
> ...


Phony bun, it looks so natural...you got that from the BSS? What is it really....can I get more pictures?

We in Houston also had a 26mile walk this pass Saturday.


----------



## afrofaithful (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in!! I've been on this hhj since last February. Yay one year anniversary  ! Had a mini chop in April due to severe heat damage before the age of enlightenment! 







This is my starting length.

Reggie: cowash when needed with either suave shea and almond, natures gate moisturizing aloe (I hate this but I must be rid of it!!), or v05 moisture milks, usually after workouts. 

Shampoo and condish at least every 1.5 wks with ao gpb shampoo and condish.

Clarify with elucence shampoo once a month.

Aphogee two step every 1.5 mos. 

Dc at least once a week with qhemet biologics olive and amla heavy cream mixed with coconut milk and oil, just to thin it out.

Kimmaytube leave in with coconut oil instead of olive.

Seal with coconut oil. Or shea butter concoction...it's made with shea butter, mango butter, evoo, jbco and coconut oil

I mist my hair everyday with 50/50 water and aloe vera juice then seal.

Protective style majority of the time  I haven't used heat since my bday last April. I'm going to flat iron again on my bday though. I actually might go get spring twists later this week. I'll post pics if I do...

Keep you all updated with progress!!!


----------



## halee_J (Feb 2, 2011)

Just checking in, it's been a minute. I haven't been doing much besides my reggie wash, DC airdry, bun. I'm thinking of baggying my ends and covering with a phony bun. I made one but I need to tweak it some more. I'll post a pic when I wear it  Happy growing ladies


----------



## orangepeel (Feb 2, 2011)

I need to research bunning. It may be something I can use.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 2, 2011)

i will be cowashing today!


----------



## Janet' (Feb 2, 2011)

I will be updating names tonight for any new challengers...I hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## Shananyganz (Feb 2, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Phony bun, it looks so natural...you got that from the BSS? What is it really....can I get more pictures?
> 
> We in Houston also had a 26mile walk this pass Saturday.


 

Hi!!

I’ll try to answer as best I can…sorry in advance if it is long…but when it comes to writing, I have been known to run it. 

My phony bun is actually (extension) hair from my kinky twists I took out last year. I only had them in for maybe a month and since the twist hair was still decent, so I decided to save it…thinking that eventually I would redo the twists. I needed a style that was cute, simple, and wouldn’t leave my hair out…so I immediately said bun..high bun to be exact. I love how this certain YT’er pust her hair into buns by folding her hair over and tucking it underneath itself..but she is able to do it with her _own_ hair…not so much for me…whomp. That is when I thought to add the twist hair (my hair is natural and the twist hair resembles my texture somewhat). I will try to list it out in steps below.

- The twist hair was already cut in half (from when I originally twisted it) so I just bound it in the middle (of the half) with a hair tie (the hair tie is looped through itself, kinda like how they do the hair for crochet braids). The middle section is bound with the hair tie so that I can secure it to my baggied bun (I baggy my hair underneath the phony bun) with the hair tie (I use boby pins as well, but the hair tie gives it a little more security). 

- Once the twist hair is secured in the middle, I bring the two free ends of the twist hair together loosely (so it makes a kind of “cup” or an “arch” in the middle…this is the part that will go over your actual hair) and secure them at the very ends with another hair tie (I use a small black rubber band for this step). You want to make sure that while the twist hair is loose…it doesn’t have any unnatural gaps (you don’t want to be able to see your hair or your baggy underneath…but you don’t want it super tight or it won’t lay naturally).

- By now u should have what resembles a "oval dome" or a "tear drop" (you might have to shape it); you can now secure it to your baggied bun; depending on how u want to wear it, you secure it to the front or back of your ponytail bun. (I secure it to the back of my natural bun). 

- Once I have the phony bun secured to my actual bun; I stick a couple of bobby pins at the base (where I looped the hair tie) to try to give the illusion that it is my hair and so it looks as it is coming out of the ponytail. The middle of the twist hair where you banded it, should line up with your actual ponytail, so you just stick a bobby pin on either side.

- Once the above is complete, I pull the twist hair over my actual bun making sure that it covers my hair (I kinda liken this to the fan method). I also take this opportunity to tuck the ends previously bound by my rubber band underneath and then continue to tuck the phony bun (securing any loose “strands”) and bobby pin into the shape and form I want. I also stick a few bobby pins around the “base” of the bun on each side, so it doesn’t rise up or something crazy.

It really is super easy and takes no time at all once you establish your rhythm. It isn’t 100% undetectable in my opinion, but it doesn’t look extremely fake.

Some side notes:

If you decide to use twist hair, make sure it has been washed or treated first. IMHO it moves more naturally that way. 

For me, using the old twist hair gave the extension hair even more texture and depth; it was basically twist out hair. I tried to use it coming straight from the pack and it didn’t act quite right; it was a little too straight for me. 

I used Rast Afri Marley hair (Not sure on the texture name, but certain on the actual brand). 

The mass of your bun is determined by how much hair you use. I wanted a big bun, but still wanted it believable. I’m not certain how much hair I used, I just kinda eye balled it.

I have been using this same bun off and on since late Nov 2010 and it is still holding up well.

Hope this helps!!

~S~

ETA: This is CRAZY long...my bad.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 2, 2011)

shananyganz, beautiful! 

meadows, your going to make it in time for your wedding, your almost there. 


Good job everyone! I've just been taking it easy, avoiding heat for right now and hoping it grows. I may start taking vitimans again, but they did such a job on my face before that I'm so scared. I did NOT appreciate walking around looking like a teen in puberty


----------



## clairelynette (Feb 2, 2011)

This is the first and only challenge I've joined so I'm really excited about it. My goal is to stay motivated, progress, and cheer others on. My hair is relaxed. My next relaxer is in about a week. That will make it about 19-20 weeks since my last relaxer. The pictures attached are of my hair as it is today: flat ironed with a slight wave in it. I'll be washing it, doing a light protein treatment, and deep conditioning later today or tomorrow. I'm do for a trim which I'll do after my next relaxer.

I straightened it a week before my birthday that I had this past weekend and kept it under a wig until that day. So it's been flat ironed for about two weeks. For now, with the exception of my birthday, I keep my hair under wigs, without heat drying/styling and will do so until around May/June. 
*
My true hair goal is a length of approximately 23 inches*. I don't particularly care for the EL, NL, BSL, etc. type descriptors. A concrete number helps me out more than anything else. *Currently*: 10 inches away from my goal.

I reached my December 2010 goal (3 inches between July-December) and am moving full steam ahead for 2011. From the back of my crown my overall length is 13", by the end of June I hope to be at 15" overall. My regimen is simple but changes slightly depending on how I wear my hair.

*Most of the time*:

1. Before *cleansing* I soften my hair with sunflower oil on dry hair for about 15 minutes. I either use a plastic cap or towel to hold the body heat in. In the shower I will wet my hair and then add grape seed oil and olive oil, occasionally using almond oil. I rinse it all out with Suave Naturals Conditioner (Coconut/Aloe) and/or Vo5 Moisture Milks.

2. I use Kinky Curly Leave-In/Detangler as my *leave in*. I braid my hair in a single French/Dutch plait for bed. I'll use two plaits if I'm wearing a wig and seal the ends of the braids with aloe vera gel.

3. For *daily moisture *I use Luster's S Curl No Drip Activator and grape seed oil to seal it in. I skip this if I'm wearing wigs because the plaits and wig hold in the moisture for the 2-4 days I go without.
*
If my hair is straightened*:

1. I only *cleanse* after I finished wearing my hair straight which is about a week but no longer than two. To prep my hair for straightening I use Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisturizing Treatment on dry hair with a plastic cap under a hot dryer for 30 minutes.

2. I use Aphogee ProVitamin *Leave-In* instead of the Kinky Curly to keep my hair light and blow dry my hair. Then I use a flat iron to straighten.

3. For *daily/as needed moisture* I use Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Moisture Mist and Garnier Fructis Nutrition spray to seal. This keeps the hair light. Occasionally, I'll use just a tiny bit of the S Curl if my hair needs more of a boost after a week. I will cross-wrap my hair to the back at night to keep it smooth.

*Misc:*
I rarely wear my hair down/out so that my ends stay protected, but I enjoy wearing updos and scarves. As my hair gets longer I will probably rely on these things less, but they will remain a staple in my routine and personal style.

Occasionally I will blow dry just my roots at about 10 weeks after a relaxer to keep tangles down and my hair manageable. I try to stay away from direct heat as much as possible.

I use whatever heat protectant is on hand when I heat style. Right now it's John Frieda Frizz Eaze Heat something or other.

I do not relax my hair bone straight. I keep some texture to the hair because I like the look and more importantly it's better for my hair.

I trim my hair after every relaxer (about every 15-20 weeks)  and at most once between relaxers using a SplitEnder and standard hair cutting scissors.

I deep condition my hair about every other week and always before straightening and after relaxing.

I will use a light protein treatment only as needed. I use the Aphogee 2-Minute Protein Treatment about a week before a relaxer and on relaxer day before the neutralizing step.

It took a little over a year to perfect my routine; though, I'm still searching for the perfect detangling method for my hair. I lose too much unnecessary hair right now even being careful and going slowly with a wide tooth comb. Once I figure this part out my routine will be solid.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Imma try this before I relax, I got some hair like that already....



Shananyganz said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I’ll try to answer as best I can…sorry in advance if it is long…but when it comes to writing, I have been known to run it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shananyganz (Feb 3, 2011)

@ Ms_B_Haveno6

Let us know how it turns out for you!! = )

~S~


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Imma take pics



Shananyganz said:


> @ Ms_B_Haveno6
> 
> Let us know how it turns out for you!! = )
> 
> ~S~


----------



## kibbles318 (Feb 4, 2011)

babylone09 said:


> I after i took done my micros I did as follows:
> 
> 1) Detangle
> 2) ACV/ Herbal green tea rinse
> ...


 

Beautimus!! Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 4, 2011)

i am going to do my best to only do length checks every two months, so i won't obsess if my hair is growing or not. i am just going to keep cowashing and moisturizing, and leave it at that.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 4, 2011)

Im thinking about stretching til June 30th when the HYH challenge is over. OMG I know that I would have some awesome growth by then I should be BSB or around BSL....Im still thinking cause me and NG dont work well together unless I have it braided. Hump I might still relax in a few weeks and then leave my nxt relax for when that challange ends.....

I knew that I wasnt going to be around with you ladies long but Im not going to leave you guys until I can post on the web that I have moved pass APL....so basically you guys are stuck with me until June LOL

So whats up with you ladies and how are yall wearing yall hair this chilly season?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 4, 2011)

Checking in.
I have been using my sulfur mix 2x per week for the last two weeks. I'm protective styling in pinned up twists right now. I plan on Dcing overnight and putting the twists back in tomorrow.


----------



## sarathu (Feb 4, 2011)

Im a newbie! (And im late lol) but i want in!! 

-Current LengthAlmost SL
-Relaxed
-Current ReggieNothing extreamely consitant yet, Relax every 8-10 weeks, co wash 5x a week, poo 1x per week, DCing in the salon every 2 weeks, baggying ends, low manipulation, and lots of moisture. 
 -Styles of choice:Baggy buns, and up in a clip. I need some others if anyone has any suggestions. 
-Other challengesHairfinity 2011, Co Washing 2011
-Ill post pics when i figure out how to do it 
Thanks!


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Checking in.  Washed this morning with TJ Tea Tree Tingle shampoo and conditioned with HE HH and silicon mix.  Used Cantu shea butter leave in conditioning repair cream and the GVP Redken Anti-snap dupe as leave ins for my roller set.  After my hair was mostly dry, I took out the rollers, rubbed in a little bit of of my ceramide mix (equal parts hemp seed, kukui nut and sunflower oils), wrapped my hair and then sat under the dryer for another 15 minutes.

I didn't use any hairtoys last week, so my hair was out all week.  I got lots of compliments, but it's occuring to me that as my hair grows, it's constantly trying to make its way into my mouth.  So I'm pleased about the growth and retention, but grossed out at the prospect of grazing on my hair. :Cow:  

This week, it's back to the hair zings, bandettes, claws and other toys.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi ladies...  I would like to join this challenge 

*Current length*:  the back of my hair is almost APL, but the front/sides are about SL.  I'm thinking about chopping everything to an even SL and growing from there.

*Reggie*:  Relaxed (every 16 weeks), wash/DC weekly, cowash 1-2x per week, protein as needed, no heat.  I use sulfur for growth (front only cuz it grows so slow ) and wigs as a protective style.

*Challenges*: Cowashing, HOT, DC, Ceramides

*Goal*:  Full APL (front and back)

I will post a pic after I relax and minichop (in a few weeks)

HHG!!!


----------



## clairelynette (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm really thinking about stretching for another 20 weeks. It's already been 20 weeks since my last relaxer and things are going well (gained nearly three inches in length!). I may take it two weeks by two weeks as baby steps to see if I can get to 20 weeks with my sanity and hair intact. If I can I won't be doing a "length check" until June because I doubt I'll straighten my hair before then. Just thoughts so far...


----------



## equestrian (Feb 7, 2011)

Starting Pic:
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

You may have to tilt your head, it keeps uploading sideways 


Current length: Full Shoulder Length

Planned hair regime- 

Co-wash 2 times per week, regular wash once a week, using suave almond and shea, pantene R&N as my conditioners, TJ nourish spa moisturizing shampoo for the shampoo. Follow with ORS carrot oil and seal with un-petroleum jelly. 
Keep hair up and off shoulders, detangle twice a week.

I'm purchasing my megatek this week so after washes/cowashes I'll massage that into my scalp, perhaps try it as a leave in.  I think I'll revisit biotin and b-complex again too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 7, 2011)

i had sort of a rough week.  there were a couple of times i tried a style, and product overload messed it up.  i had to shampoo my hair twice with in a three day period.  so i think i will just cowash and dc this time around and stop being heavy handed with product.  i think i might cowash instead of shampooing for this month.  i am going to try cowashing my hair until April to see if my hair will become more softer/moisturized.  i have color in my hair so i have to make sure it stays hydrated.


----------



## orangepeel (Feb 7, 2011)

Quick update:
I am still washing the Manic Panic out of my hair.  But I have incorporated the following:
The moisture drenched pre-poo recipe floating around.
I have also started using Hello Hydration vs LTR, I might alternate between the two weekly.
I also have been using the Cathy Howse dc recipe, Saturday was my first day, so far so good. I didn't add the peppermint oil (so no tingle) but when I was done, my hair was so soft and easy to work with.

One big thing I have noticed is the amount of hair in the shower has significantly decreased. Now I'm only seeing a few hairs vs leaving the tub with a clump.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Feb 7, 2011)

Checking In:
Nothing much new...bonelaxed a couple weeks ago and def noticed some grow. I dusted my ends after the relaxer and a good protein treatment. My hair is still loving the attention with the 2x a week DCing and I've incorporated a couple co-washes here and there. Overall it's Happy Growing....hope everyone's having the same luck.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Ladies!... just checking in... I have a couple pictures to update you guys on my progress... also had braids for a month in a half to protect my hair!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 9, 2011)

^^^
Lady you and your hair are just gorgeous!!
Your hais is so thick and full!


----------



## GreenD (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

I just wanted to come in and update. I think this is the APL challenge I joined, there's a couple going around. I spontaneously decided to straighten one of my box braids to see if I made APL, and I did!!

Now for the front to catch up..... Good luck ladies, I know you can do it. Keep your hair in a protective style and moisturized!!!


----------



## Skiggle (Feb 9, 2011)

GreenD said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to come in and update. I think this is the APL challenge I joined, there's a couple going around. I spontaneously decided to straighten one of my box braids to see if I made APL, and I did!!
> 
> Now for the front to catch up..... Good luck ladies, I know you can do it. Keep your hair in a protective style and moisturized!!!



Shoot betta get out of this thread, and run to BSL thread.
Congrats on getting  to APL!


----------



## GreenD (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL, thanks! I joined both last year and made neither, so this is my year, as I plan to make both (fingers crossed). I probably would've made APL in Dec/Jan, but I trimmed an inch off between Nov/Dec.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Feb 9, 2011)

ladybeesrch said:


> ^^^
> Lady you and your hair are just gorgeous!!
> Your hais is so thick and full!


 
Thanks a lot! i am just now learning to take care of my hair! Good Luck with the challenge!! and i hope we both make it!


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats IndifinableJoli & GreenD!!  You guys have gorgeous APL hair   I plan to live vicariously though both of you until I get there- congrats again!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats GreenD!


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Feb 9, 2011)

Checking in! It has been a minute but I spent a long time doing some box braids in my head (they look weird, but at least it's braided! ). I don't know if it will show but here is a starting pic....and I will always use the front of my hair because that is the part that I would like to grow.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 10, 2011)

2/07.... Made 2 wks in my cornrows and Im getting a wig made on a cap to wear for Feb to hide my hair and make sure that I reach my APL (again) and BSL goal this year.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Feb 10, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Congrats @IndifinableJoli & @GreenD!! You guys have gorgeous APL hair  I plan to live vicariously though both of you until I get there- congrats again!


 
thanks!! im so happy because either i am there or really close.... i cant wait to flat iron it in April to see for sure and the new growth! i wish you the best of luck and love your pic!


----------



## maddie611 (Feb 10, 2011)

Im all for it currently somewhere between cl and sl 4b approx 12 weeks post relaxer
psing with a ssew in so will come back with pics later
supplementing and moisturizing daily
 washing every two weeks


----------



## lettieg27 (Feb 10, 2011)

Congrats to IndifinableJoli & GreenD!! GreenD u're definitely apl, and IndifinableJoli you look like you're right there. I think by the end of the month, if you grow at a normal rate, you can claim it for sure. 

For myself I think Im dangerously close to APL definitely within an inch of it, so hopefully I'll bet my own expectation of when I will make it for sure.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 10, 2011)

i think i will be getting sew-in in two weeks.  i just wanna hide my hair from myself for awhile.  getting bored and don't want to do anything stupid, plus it will keep me from wanting to try buy new hair products.  i am going to get an install, see how it works out, and if it's all good, i might get one or two more.  i have been doing a lot of research and still researching.


----------



## clairelynette (Feb 10, 2011)

Thinking of doing the same thing myself. I've been wearing wigs and am really bored with it. Plus, it may help me stretch another 20 wks (it's already been 20). Good luck!


----------



## Imani (Feb 11, 2011)

APL feels like such a distant dream at this point, lol! I'll be getting there by the fall hopefully. Just keeping it boring for now, plait it under a wig, and keeping it moisturized.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 11, 2011)

*Checking in:* So I've still been having breakage so I've been trying to figure out what did I do to cause this issue. When I first started my journey I never prepoo my hair and it was thriving. I've been prepooing for several months with EVCO, JBCO (scalp), & aloe vera juice. Obviously my hair does not like this at all . The porosity of my hair started changing. It was so dry and no matter what I put in my hair it would just dry and break. Well this week I clarified my hair with V05 clarifying shampoo followed up with my Sheamoisture moisture retention shampoo. I DC'd with AOWC & honey, then followed with Roux PC corrector & conditioner, then added Fermodyl 619, Sheamoisture curl enhancement smoothie, & sealed with castor oil. My hair is now retaining moisture and its alot softer than it has been. So I've come to the conclusion that prepooing isn't for me so I'm eliminating this step until I can get the porosity of my hair back on track. I am planning to cowash tomorrow with Yes to Cucumbers color care conditioner, DC, & then follow with my moisture routine. I've also been taking garlic supplements to help with shedding. I hope all is well with the rest of the APL ladies .


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^^^ oil rinses, hot oil treatments, pre poo with oils is not the business for my natural hair either.  oils make my hair crunchy, rough, and dry.  i decided not to seal with and oil yesterday and my hair felt so much better.  i decided that i will only shampoo my hair once a month to clarify.  i'm just trying to make sure my hair stays moisturized and soft.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 11, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^^ oil rinses, hot oil treatments, pre poo with oils is not the business for my natural hair either.  oils make my hair crunchy, rough, and dry.  i decided not to seal with and oil yesterday and my hair felt so much better.  i decided that i will only shampoo my hair once a month to clarify.  i'm just trying to make sure my hair stays moisturized and soft.



I totally agree at least in my case. After rinsing my hair with oils, it felt like a brillo pad and I was like wth erplexed! I guess its not for everybody but that's why its a hair journey because we are constantly learning what's best for our own hair . I've got to learn to stop jumping on every bandwagon I hear about !


----------



## Melissa-jane (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi ladies what length am I?


----------



## wish4length (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought I joined this challenge by simply clicking "Thanks". Glad I read the guidelines.

1-Currently a little longer than SL 
2-Current Reggie-
-little to no heat use
-cwc method
-deep condition each w

3- Other Challenges I've Joined-
- in my signature

4- starting pics
-in my fotki


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 11, 2011)

Just checking in. Still under my wigs/half wigs. I have NO idea how much my hair has grown and I'm perfectly ok with that because when I was being obsessive with length I felt like my hair wasn't growing at all. Being in the HYH Challenge has def helped me with that, but I still can't wait to see where I am by June. Hopefully APL if not grazing...


----------



## tasha5951 (Feb 13, 2011)

Checking in 

I'm ready to take my sew-in out. I miss my hair  2 more weeks and I'm taking it out. That will be time anyway.  Anyone know the best way to baby my hair immediately after I take out the sew-in? I was thinking 
1-lather in conditioner, let it sit
2- detangle with conditioner on
3- Shampoo w/clarifying shampoo
4-Shampoo w/moisturizing shampoo
5-Deep Condition

Anything else? I'm thinking of doing a protein treatment but I've never done it before so I'm thinking maybe I'll do concoction that someone posted on here awhile ago...The one with the egg and stuff.

Ok, glad to see others are doing well. I'm trying to get in here as much as I can but work is insane (in a good way) right now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 13, 2011)

just been cowashing and putting my hair in a puff.  nothing special going on.  i'm still waiting for my progress shirt.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 13, 2011)

Melissa-jane, I would say you are shoulder length.


Checking in :

I've been doing the sulfur chanlleng and protective styling with twist up-do's. Dcing is where I'm having issues. It seems like something always comes up when I want to DC my hair. My sulfur mix has grapeseed oil in it and I think that's helping so hopefully I'll hit APL before the end of the year. I've been meaning to flat iron for the longest and I keep pushing it back but I think I'll do it in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Feb 13, 2011)

Trini_Chutney said:


> Melissa-jane, I would say you are shoulder length.
> 
> 
> Checking in :
> ...



Thank you for replying x


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 13, 2011)

Melissa-jane said:


> Hi ladies what length am I?


 
You are SL you should be beyond APL by the end of this year.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 18, 2011)

So I've finally bought a length check t-shirt & mine start at shoulder length. The nape of my hair is past line 1 and its almost touching line 2 which I'm pretty sure is APL ! I'm pretty sure I should get there by my HHJ anniversary which is in May .


----------



## lettieg27 (Feb 19, 2011)

tasha5951 after I take down a sew I like to pre-poo with conditioner or oil and I do a protein treatment the egg concoction sounds good or maybe adding molasses to a regular conditioner 4 strength, and I like to top it off with a moisture rich dc with stem if available. 

For my own hair I put in crochet braids cause I had some left over hair and I was frustrated with trying to style my hair. Thats about it.


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 19, 2011)

CRAP!!!!!  imissed the deadline -__-

ohh well.. doubt iwas gonna make it in 2011 soo maybe next year..  good luck ladies.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 19, 2011)

i'm going back to my wash and gos.  i decided to get some cornrows yesterday and they are way too tight.  i am taking them out now as we speak.  she was also very rough combing my hair.  what is up with combing hair like that.  she refused to use some water to spritz on my hair to make it easier.  i'm mad, but i didn't pay for it either.  i just decided, it's best to not have other people in my hair.  they don't love and care about my hair like i do.


----------



## orangepeel (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I have come to the decision not install my twists with extensions until summer when I will be spending the most time outdoors and int he pool. So far I have been wearing twists weekly, taking them down on the weekend and going through my wash regimen.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Feb 20, 2011)

Missed joining this Challenge officially but Ima stay just as dedicated unoffically  !!
Length: SL
Natural
Reggie: Co wash every 2days or so with vo5 smoothie mixed with honey and a lil wheat germ oil.
shampoo with organix tea tree mint oil rinse with sunflower oil then dc with ors replenishing pak
(soon adding glycerine spritz for the summer (aloe juice, water, and glycerine)
leave in with Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship
seal with sweet almond oil or sunflower oil
Whole head baggie every other night
I'm not consistent with styles sometimes i do small box braids for a week then i wear half wigs sometimes or I'll bun. I need to get that under control!

Challenges: 2011 Ceramides and 2011 APL


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi ladies.. I'd like to join the challenge if possible. I was APL until I got a much need trim! I have about 1-1.5" to APL!! Here's my starting pic:






My Regimen will be simple:

Co-Wash on Thursdays with V05 moisture milks . Airdrying and bunning.
Wash on Saturdays w/ Organix coconut milk sulfate-free shampoo, Alternating weekly between Aphogee 2 min & ORS replenishing conditoner, followed by Nexxus Humectress. No direct heat!! Followed by rollersetting.  I'm still searching for a good leave in, but for now I will finish my creme of nature leave in conditioner. I want to get some coconut oil to incorporate moisturizing and sealing, but we will see... I won't relax until 10 weeks post! Last week of April.

Plan to get there by my Graduation on May 14th from Nursing School 
LETS GET IT!!!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Feb 21, 2011)

tashboog said:


> So I've finally bought a length check t-shirt & mine start at shoulder length. The nape of my hair is past line 1 and its almost touching line 2 which I'm pretty sure is APL ! I'm pretty sure I should get there by my HHJ anniversary which is in May .



I should get one of those I have a short neck and back I realised the other day that what I thought is aol is actually bra strap on me, so that's now my end of year goal


----------



## halee_J (Feb 22, 2011)

*Checking in*: Added some new things to the reggie; more oil in the form of pre-shampoo oil rinses with EVOO, a new moisturizer Sofn'free curlactivator and the detangling with the tangle teezer. Everything else is really the same, still bunning everyday. I abandoned the faux bun venture


----------



## Imani (Feb 22, 2011)

Just wanted to post a pic of where I am now. I'm still not really full SL.  I think I need about 4 inches to be right at APL. I am hoping to be there by Thanksgiving, or year end.

I only plan to straighten about 4 more times this year.


----------



## manter26 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm getting closer. I finally feel like I'm approaching the finish line. My goal was my 2 yr natural (since last relaxer) mark- March but I think it'll be around April when I can claim it. 







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Ladies  

How have you been doing?!!! I'm sorry that I have been MIA...Graduate school has been kicking my BUTT!!!! I knew that working on a Ph.D was serious, but I am really learning the art of prioritizing. I miss you all, though and I hope that everyone is doing their hair thang!!!! Anyhoo, I have updated for the last time the list of challengers...Of course, anyone is welcome to join but I will not do anymore updating of the list. Please PM me if I have inadvertenly left your name off the list.

Be easy ladies!!!!


----------



## tasha5951 (Feb 27, 2011)

Checking in-

Hi Ladies,

So, I took out my sew in today.  Then I did a pre-poo with the Kimmaytube leave in recipe, followed by detangling with conditioner, shampooed with clarifying conditioner then moisturizing conditioner,then an egg and mayo protein treatment, rinsed, applied coconut oil deep conditioner, moisturized with Kimmaytube leave in.

I had a lot of shedding which was scarey but my hair seems ok. I'm not sure how I'm going to wear it this week. I know I want to keep it up until the end of March. Then I'll straighten it for my birthday, get a trim and do update pics.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 27, 2011)

Kamilla16 said:


> Hi ladies.. I'd like to join the challenge if possible. I was APL until I got a much need trim! I have about 1-1.5" to APL!! Here's my starting pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was just doing some lurking and saw that you were graduating nursing school so i just wanted to say congratulations!!!!! im about to start my nursing school *soon i hope*!


----------



## racheljay1985 (Feb 28, 2011)

My current lift is a little bellow SL, my hair is relaxed.
My reggie: Wash, condition, and deep condition twice a week. I wash, alternating between Organix Grapefruit Mango Butter Shampoo, and Pantene's Relaxed and Natural. The reason is, Pantine is more easy on my hair, and I assumed because Organix's gfmb shampoo says it moisturizes (though it feels like it strips my hair more than moisturizes it) sometimes I don't like that hard feeling so I use Pantine which feels amazing on my hair. I use Organix nourishing Coconut Milk Conditioner (which I LOVE and it smells wonderful!) 

I then deep condition it with good ole' Le Kair's Cholesterol for 20 min with a self heating cap. After rinsing, I spray down my hair from root to tips with Aussie's Hair Insurance Leave In Conditioner. I then follow this by using Mizani's Coconut Souffle Light Moisturizing Hairdress, I then follow this by coating my strands and scalp with Jojoba oil to seal. I either air dry my hair, or a blow dry and straighten my strands. So far, my hair stays moisturized and I haven't had any dryness or issues. 

Once a week I will deep condition/bag my ends with the Cholesterol for 15-20 min followed by a few sprays of Aussie's Hair Insurance Deep Conditioner, Mizani's Coconut Souffle, and jojoba oil. 

My styles of choice are straightend and worn down, or up in a high bouncy ponytail for my workouts or laid back days.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 28, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> was just doing some lurking and saw that you were graduating nursing school so i just wanted to say congratulations!!!!! im about to start my nursing school *soon i hope*!


 
Thanks!!  It's all about time mgmt! You'll do great and the time FLIES by.

*UPDATE*
I've co-washed 2x this week! I've also washed on Friday night and DC'd. So far so good! I'm also just starting prenatals (TTC after graduation!) so maybe that will give me a little boost! All I need is an 1"-1.5"  I WILL get that by May if I retain everything. ( thats been my hardest obstacle.)


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Imani said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of where I am now. I'm still not really full SL.  I think I need about 4 inches to be right at APL. I am hoping to be there by Thanksgiving, or year end.
> 
> I only plan to straighten about 4 more times this year.



your is growing! YAY


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 2, 2011)

Just wanted to check in. Not much to update. Just been daily cowashing and moisturizing. Wigging it, now I make my own I am on a roll. Bunning. I hope I am close by June.


----------



## Shananyganz (Mar 2, 2011)

Checking in...

Soo...yea. Its been awhile. Probably because I am just at an odds with my hair...not on a bad note (I think...lol) but moreso on a "I don't want to see it" note. Since the very end of 2010, I have either been in a weave or in a phony bun. One or the other...period. I think I might have worn a half wig a week out of all that time...other than that I don't see it (my hair). I won't know if it (this PS'in stuff) is really working until I do a length check. I'm in need of a trim though and I am SUPER nervous about the who and how of it all....I'll probably do it myself with this weave take down.

ANYWAY!!! 

Current protective style is a self-installed partial weave with a middle part. For this install I used Milky Way (yes..the dreaded MW) in 1 and 1B 10 inches. Each pack cost me $9.99 plus tax. After almost 3 weeks; I can honestly say that I personally like this hair. It does shed but not a heckofa lot. I don't get tangles and the blending is great. I will say that I have to use ALL two packs; the hair on the weft is VERY minimal and as I wanted a layerd/stacked bob, I needed fullness. But the hair does stands up washing; it did not get matted in the process and detangled easily. I do love that the hair has movement. I'll use it again for sure. 

At the end of the day...for $20 total...I expected so much worse and overall I am very pleased with this hair. 

Attached are pics of each side and one from the front. This is camera phone playtime...so..yea.

Have a good one ladies!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 2, 2011)

i tried some Scurl today and my hair feels pretty moisturized, so i might stick with this for awhile, since the weather is changing.  to be honest, i love juicy, greasy hair as long as it is moisturized.  i will be trimming and taking measuring pics the end of April.  i am still cowashing.  i am now using Kendra MC shampoo and conditioner.  i am going back to finger detangling too.  the Kendra MC conditioner made it very easy.

i expect to be at a full 6 inches by April. dusting my hair a couple of times set me back to a little over 5 1/2 inches and 5 inches in certain areas.   i need a total of 7-8 inches(2 1/2 inches left) to make it to Apl in the back and sides as well as full SL all over.

i plan on making it to BSL by the end of the year!


----------



## janda (Mar 2, 2011)

Just checking in and posting some updates.

My sides about 3 weeks ago:






My back today:


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 2, 2011)

janda said:


> Just checking in and posting some updates.
> 
> My sides about 3 weeks ago:
> 
> ...



congrats lady!  you are BSL and you look APL on the sides!  Yay!  wait, why are you in here again?


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 2, 2011)

Shananyganz said:


> Checking in...
> 
> Soo...yea. Its been awhile. Probably because I am just at an odds with my hair...not on a bad note (I think...lol) but moreso on a "I don't want to see it" note. Since the very end of 2010, I have either been in a weave or in a phony bun. One or the other...period. I think I might have worn a half wig a week out of all that time...other than that I don't see it (my hair). I won't know if it (this PS'in stuff) is really working until I do a length check. I'm in need of a trim though and I am SUPER nervous about the who and how of it all....I'll probably do it myself with this weave take down.
> 
> ...


 
I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe that cut! You are soooo pretty and your hair is sooo sharp. It looks natural. I want this cut next for my weave.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 2, 2011)

Checking in! This Friday makes 8 weeks since being in my weave. I am pushing tell the end of this month, beginning of April to take this sew in out.  Wash day is this week, I think, maybe next.  I hope I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Shananyganz (Mar 2, 2011)

Readyone said:


> I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe that cut! You are soooo pretty and your hair is sooo sharp. It looks natural. I want this cut next for my weave.


 

I appreciate the compliments!! 

A LOT of folks think this is actually my hair...I LOVE that I was able to spend next to nothing and still have what I feel is quality. 

I also LOVE this cut. I watched a lot of YouTube for tricks on DIY bob cuts. Not sure if you post pics, but I would love to see the cut if that is what you get for your next weave!

~S~


----------



## janda (Mar 2, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> congrats lady!  you are BSL and you look APL on the sides!  Yay!  wait, why are you in here again?



Thanks but I'm not even claiming APL yet.  My tank top is higher than my bra strap and it's only the back that is that long. I've got about an inch to go on my sides to be APL.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 2, 2011)

janda said:


> Thanks but I'm not even claiming APL yet.  My tank top is higher than my bra strap and it's only the back that is that long. I've got about an inch to go on my sides to be APL.



well you are almost there! great progress!  that's what i get for not having on my glasses!


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey ladies! How is everyone? Apl is taking forever,so I'm in braids. Not micros,but slightly smaller than medium. I love my hair,and putting it away can be so hard sometimes,but i need to be in retention mode.


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 2, 2011)

janda said:


> Just checking in and posting some updates.
> 
> My sides about 3 weeks ago:
> 
> ...


 

These pics look pretty good as to where you were less than a year ago thats alot of progress


----------



## Imani (Mar 2, 2011)

Shananyganz said:


> Checking in...
> 
> Soo...yea. Its been awhile. Probably because I am just at an odds with my hair...not on a bad note (I think...lol) but moreso on a "I don't want to see it" note. Since the very end of 2010, I have either been in a weave or in a phony bun. One or the other...period. I think I might have worn a half wig a week out of all that time...other than that I don't see it (my hair). I won't know if it (this PS'in stuff) is really working until I do a length check. I'm in need of a trim though and I am SUPER nervous about the who and how of it all....I'll probably do it myself with this weave take down.
> 
> ...



I am soooo about to pull a jack move and see if I can get me a wig that looks like this!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 2, 2011)

ok, update on scurl- my hair started feeling dry and crunchy, but  the air is really dry in my home. so i added some more with a mist of Oyin JB.  it feels nice again.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Mar 2, 2011)

Checking in!! Still cowashing and bunning, trying to make APL by May. 1.5" to go!!


----------



## tashboog (Mar 6, 2011)

*Checkin in:* Since I was prepooin with oils, I've been having issues. Well now that I've eliminated the prepoo step, my hair is doing a lot better . I've also started doing ACV rinses which is helping me to retain moisture and my porosity issues. Since now I've been retaining moisture, the breakage has slowed down . Also the garlic pills is really helping with my shedding. I've been taking them for almost 3 months. I am about 1.5 inches away from APL in the back of my hair but I still got a ways to go for the rest of my hair. I will post a pic when I finally straighten my hair in May. Happy hair growing!


----------



## Wanderland (Mar 6, 2011)

janda your back definitely looks apl. 

I'm finally cbl. Slowly growing. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 6, 2011)

i just took some measurements and 8 inches will have me right at APL, but 9 inches will be official.  so i got until the end of Apl to get my 7 inches and by Aug i should have 9 inches. so by the end of Dec-Jan i will be BSL  if i retain all.  i will just be doing light dustings too.

i see i lately i have been getting about 0.5 inches a month.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 6, 2011)

Well couldn't last long, so I took out my sew in after 8 weeks and I am so happy how much progress I had and how moisterized my hair was at take down(keep in mind I barely moisterized my hair while in the sew in).  So I deep conditioned it, applied Aphogee and twisted it and put it in a bun. I bought a half wig so I will be wearing that when I go out to places.  I really am loving my hair as its growing out.


----------



## OhTall1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Checking in...
Washed today with TJ Nourish Spa and conditioned with NTM and Silicon Mix.  I used Cantu shea moisture leave in and my ceramide oil (sunflower, hemp seed and kukui nut) mix.  I've roller set and am about to sit under the dryer.

I didn't take good starting pictures, but I can see that I've made some progress since January.  Also I flat ironed last month to get a good length check.  I won't do it again until May.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 7, 2011)

i'm getting closer to apl!
i'm hoping that by the time I relax again in august, I'll be there.
Good luck and hhj ladies!


----------



## tasha5951 (Mar 7, 2011)

So, I'm trying to decide if I "like" my hair natural. I love that I can wear it straight or curly. But, from seeing pictures of myself, I think I look better with straight hair.  I'm a full time dance and group fitness instructor so keeping my hair straight is hard to do without having a relaxer in.  I don't want to make any rash decisions so I'm going to start but finding some sweat/waterproof makeup and wearing it every day.  Then, I'll see how I feel. 

Ok, any other suggestions?


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 8, 2011)

tasha5951 I know it's past Feb 15 so can I join as an unofficial ?


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 20, 2011)

I will be joining in as an unofficial member of this challenge.

I just found out that I am full SL approaching APL!   So my goal is to get as close to full APL by the end of the year as I can.

I am natural.

My regimen:
Poo - DevaCurl Low-Poo
Clarify - Phyto Phytoneutre (once a month) OR bentonite clay poo
Weekly Protein Condish - Megatek + wheat germ oil
Moisture Condish - Joico Moisture Intense Hydrator
Porosity - Roux Porosity Control

Backup Condishes - Alter Ego Garlic Condish, Fekkai Ageless and samplers I will be trying throughout the year

Styling products:  Aveda Be Curly Style-Prep, Aveda Be Curly Curl Enhancer, Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep, Its a 10! Leave-In 

Here is where my hair was back in January 2011 when I had it straightened:





There is also a slight thinness at my crown due to years of wearing weaves.  I am in a different challenge to address that issue.

It has since grown an additional 1 to 1.5 inches (sorry no pictures).  I plan to dust again in May so will take pictures then.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 20, 2011)

i gave my hair a good dusting last night.  i would love to get some scarfs, wear my hair in some Color Purple twists and call it a day.  i think i will buy a scarf tomorrow and start from threre.  i'll be manless soon, so won't have to worry about someone taking my scarf off!


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking in. Well I took out my sew in and my hair gelt awesome.  I have been wearing twists into a bun and using Kimmytube's leave in, which my hair LOVESSS.  I am seeing wonderful progress with some breakage .  So I need to keep sealing with coconut oil untl I find what the issue is. But, I think it wil def get better.


----------



## An_gell (Mar 20, 2011)

Can I please join? I need this in my life right now. lol! Anyway I did a mini length check last night on un-flat ironed hair and saw that I'm close just gotta hang in there.  I banded my hair to stretch it out a little so I could see where I am as far as growth.  My regi is not set in stone yet, but the one thing that I do consistently is co-wash 2-3 times a week.  I also do some type of ayurvedic paste once a week as well, I have been very consistent with these.

Regi:
- Co-wash 2-3 times a week
- DC once a week sometimes with steam (just got this gotta work into my regi somehow)
- Lots of Ayurvedic treatments such as herbal paste once a week and cassia twice a month
- Shampoo once a month to clarify or when needed
- Moisturize and seal daily
- No heat, band or braid to stretch
- Detangle with fingers and finger comb, use deman or TT once a week to thoroughly detangle 
- Bun 100% of the time
- Apply sulfur every other day and pepper root oil stimulant on days not applying sulfur
- Use all natural products except my gel


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 20, 2011)

I am currently 2-3 ins. away from apl. Closer than I thought. I really want to post pics to get you guys' opinions,but I'm also in the hyh challenge. Boo hoo. It's working though,so I can't complain too much! .


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2011)

Ladies, how is everyone???? I hope that APL is still in your future!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 21, 2011)

I think I might join this challenge because when I BC, I will most likely be a little beyond SL. 

OT: Janet' you are a very wonderful cheerleader, KUTGW!!!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm almost there ladies  
Check out my new siggy


----------



## Janet' (Mar 21, 2011)

jerseygurl- Thanx, hon!!

Curlybeauty- Keep on the grow!!! You really ARE almost there!!!


----------



## Imani (Mar 22, 2011)

Yawn. Still detangling w/evoo, shampoo, steam, and plait under kinky straight half wig every two weeks. Its getting very monotonous. But if it will get me to APL by the end of the year I will stick with it. 

I may try to play with some twists or a twistout one day. And possibly get some twist extensions in the summer. Just to change it up. I also do a straight half wig sometimes and press out the front, so will probably do that soon too just to do something different.

Next length check for me is end of April, that is my goal date to make SL.


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 22, 2011)

Good going Curlybeauty. I so want to be APL by the end of the year. 
Just trying to stick to my regimen. I just did a tea rinse, wrapped, and will airdry.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 22, 2011)

i need to run out and get some castor oil. i'm going to use it on my ends.  i wore a head wrap the past Sunday.  it was really cool.  i need to get another scarf.  the only thing that i didn't like about it was that my family kept calling my Erykah Badu.  i wasn't trying to be like that weirdo at all.

my hair growth is coming along and i just dusted my ends.


----------



## Softerlove (Mar 22, 2011)

Can I join?  Im hoping to get there fully by 12/2011

Right now I am past shoulder length and APL, but I would like to get there fully.


My regimen is simple:

Wash 1x week with Alterna Caviar Shampoo
Condition 1x week with Alterna Caviar Conditioner
Steam hair 15 mins with Conditioner
Moisturize and seal ends with Olive oil moisturizer and coconut oil
Nioxxin Follicle booster to my edges 2x week
Stretch my relaxer 12-14 weeks
I do blow my roots.....trynna quit.
I will be adding Protein and Biotin vitamins to help my hair.


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 23, 2011)

Failed twist out turned into a flat iron job...grazing?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey ladies!

I'm still hiding under my wigs. I will be getting senegalese twist on April 2nd then I will get a sew-in for my graduation in May. Hopefully the Sew-in last until July 3rd when I do my official length check.

ETA: my goal is to be APL by July :crossfingers: so hopefully I make it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 23, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Failed twist out turned into a flat iron job...grazing?



i think you are a little past grazing, since your arm is up.  i mean if your arm was down, it would be right at the mark.  Congrats anyway!  love your hair.  i wish i had hang time like you.  my hair shrinks up like nobody's business.  i would love to have a wng look as full as yours!


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow Ellie!  Way to go 

I always love your pictures.


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 23, 2011)

mzteaze shortdub78 Thanks ladies! I'm not going to claim it yet...perhaps in May...I want it to be fuller and my hair grows in a U-shape.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> i think you are a little past grazing, since your arm is up. i mean if your arm was down, it would be right at the mark.


 
I agree from the pic it looks like you are beyond grazing. Congratulations. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2011)

EllePixie Claim it, says I    Lookin good!!!


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 23, 2011)

Janet' said:


> EllePixie Claim it, says I    Lookin good!!!



Noooo I'm scared... Thanks though hun, you're always encouraging!



faithVA said:


> I agree from the pic it looks like you are beyond grazing. Congratulations. Looks beautiful.



Thank you! I want to get a length check shirt because I feel like I can't take pics worth a poo...


----------



## Chemetria (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks 
My regimen
wash & deep condition 2x a week
moisturize and seal nightly
my hair is relaxed
I want to APL by DEC 2011


----------



## An_gell (Mar 23, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Failed twist out turned into a flat iron job...grazing?




Congrats Elle, you are definitely armpit! You need to gone and claim that.


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 23, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Congrats Elle, you are definitely armpit! You need to gone and claim that.



Thank you! I claim grazing, lol!


----------



## manter26 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to go ahead and claim APL. All my layers aren't there, but my bottom layer is about 1/2" past it and the front is touching it, so I'm happy. I want to focus on getting BSL by Dec. 31, 2011.

terrible pic, but the 2nd line below my collar on my shirt is apl on me. I'm pulling on my hair because I bun at night and it has a lot of waves in it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats Manter26!
i'm rockin my mommy wig today.  i got a lot of compliments too.  i might buy/order another soon. got my hair in some twists underneath.


----------



## clairelynette (Mar 26, 2011)

Just checking in. This is how I've worn my hair for the past month and a half. It took a while to do all the twists but having nearly carefree hair has been worth it. I'll be taking them out in two weeks to see how well I was able to protect the ends and avoid breakage. I think it will be all right and depending how it turns out I may do them again.

Caring for them is simple. I use a braid spray to keep them moisturized each day. I cleanse my scalp with a solution of shampoo and water in a squeeze bottle. I've recently started using Wave Nouveau to moisturize every other day or so since I'm taking them down soon and am not so worried about build up.

Also, I think it will take until the end of the year for me to reach this challenge's goal.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2011)

clairelynette said:


> Just checking in. This is how I've worn my hair for the past month and a half.


 
Those are really, really cute. Nice job.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just stopping by to do a semi-length check. I'm a lil disappointed since I was hoping to make APL by Aug 2011, but I'm going to have to change it to Dec 2011 (had a few setbacks). Oh well...you live & learn. 

I relaxed my hair Mar 20, 2011 & its slightly underprocessed. I'm on a personal 'No direct heat' Challenge until Aug 2011 so its kinda puffy. I believe I am 3-4in from APL.







 Taken 3-20-11


----------



## Imani (Mar 27, 2011)

manter26 said:


> I'm going to go ahead and claim APL. All my layers aren't there, but my bottom layer is about 1/2" past it and the front is touching it, so I'm happy. I want to focus on getting BSL by Dec. 31, 2011.
> 
> terrible pic, but the 2nd line below my collar on my shirt is apl on me. I'm pulling on my hair because I bun at night and it has a lot of waves in it.
> 
> ...



manter26 I really like the style of your hair and layers, very full and sexy! This is what I want my APL hair to look like. Congrats!


----------



## manter26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Imani said:


> manter26 I really like the style of your hair and layers, very full and sexy! This is what I want my APL hair to look like. Congrats!



Thanks! I haven't had a proper cut since the BC, just trims. All the layers are how my hair naturally grew in. I twist the flat iron as I go down to get the waves. If I don't have some curl in it, my hair is way too thick and crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Mar 27, 2011)

manter26!!!

Hang in there ATLcutey20...you'll definitely make APL by Dec!

Happy Sunday to everyone!!!


----------



## An_gell (Mar 27, 2011)

Soo, I'm so tired of bunning. I feel I bun by default cuz for my profession that's the only way to be in military regulation and protect it from that darn hat at the same time.  But anyway I'm off work until next Monday cuz I'm moving to a new duty station so I am using this time to find a new protective style that will allow me to do low manipulation and protective style at the same time.  I was gonna do twist, but I have psorasis so some times my scalp doesn't look so good so I was worried about that and decided not to do twist just yet and the same for braids.  I decided on a phony pony which is really cute on me and doesn't look so wiggy.  Lord knows I have tried wigs but they always look so fake on me. I do have a half wig bob that I think is cute on me cuz thats the length my hair has always been throughout my teenage and adult life so I might try that later on. But for now the pony is my new protective style for the next two weeks.  Sorry for the rant, just getting a little down about my hair.  My hair is growing cuz I have so much new growth at my roots, but it just seems the length just isn't there and it could be to the shrinkage at the roots I don't know. I do believe I'm gonna slow up on the co-washes and do them twice a week versus three cuz the manipulation could be too much for the ends??  Sorry for the long post just needed to vent..


----------



## clairelynette (Mar 29, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Soo, I'm so tired of bunning. I feel I bun by default cuz for my profession that's the only way to be in military regulation and protect it from that darn hat at the same time.  But anyway I'm off work until next Monday cuz I'm moving to a new duty station so I am using this time to find a new protective style that will allow me to do low manipulation and protective style at the same time[...]  Sorry for the rant, just getting a little down about my hair.  My hair is growing cuz I have so much new growth at my roots, but it just seems the length just isn't there and it could be to the shrinkage at the roots I don't know. I do believe I'm gonna slow up on the co-washes and do them twice a week versus three cuz the manipulation could be too much for the ends??  Sorry for the long post just needed to vent..



I know exactly how you feel! Don't worry, hang in there. You'll find something that works even in the military. Right now I work in law enforcement and I can tell you finagling around the rules and regs can be tricky when you're trying to keep your hair healthy. I wish I could suggest another option other than a bun because I know they get boring, but I can't think of anything off the top of my head that would be just as simple and effective. Just know you've got a cheerleader cheering you on! 

And thank you for the service you do for our country. I can't say thanks enough!


----------



## Imani (Mar 29, 2011)

APL still feels like a distant fantasy right now. lol. 

Maybe it will feel more real once I actually make SL hopefully at the end of april.


----------



## Chiquitita (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello All, can I join?  Even if its unofficial..

I'm currently brushing shoulder length.

Regimine: All over the place, no j/k
- Co-wash once week w/ Suave Almond and Shea
- Deep condition after every wash with ORS Olive Oil Replinish
- Shampoo every 3-4 washes with Original Fragrance Shop's Organic Tea Shampoo
- Moisturize with Jane Carter Solutions Moisturizing Leave In daily
- Seal with grapeseed oil daily
- MTG 4-5 times per week

Other Challenges:
- Shoulder Length 2011, Co-wash Challenge, Braid it Up Challenge (left that alone real quick, too impatient for braids) 

I'm so ready for APL, I can taste it


----------



## ebsalita (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi - another unofficial joiner:

Current length: SL, natural

Regimen:
- Wash 1-3 times a week using either head and shoulders hydrating shampoo or porosity control
- DC after every wash using Aussie 3 min heat defence, Aussie reconstructor or Joico Moisture Balm
- Oil rinse every other wash
- Using MN regularly
- Will PS using braids - I have been doing this since Oct 09, but have taken my hair out to try and get used to handling the natural texture - I'm doing well and loving it, despite a few styling mishaps!

- Moisturising and sealing - still looking for that perfect moisturiser 

Other Challenges:
- Shoulder Length 2011 (Graduated!!), Get an inch a month in 2011, and the DC Challenge

ETA - I'll add pics shortly..here you go...








Good luck everyone


----------



## Janet' (Apr 11, 2011)

Chiquitita and ebsalita!!! We  all OFFICIAL unofficial challengers!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 11, 2011)

i had a bit of a setback.  i used a box color and it jacked my scalp up!  i have a small patch of hair missing and it has been shedding like crazy.  i am giving myself a protein treatment right now.  i hope this helps some.  but everything else is still going strong.  i will do a length check pic at the end of the month


----------



## tashboog (Apr 11, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Failed twist out turned into a flat iron job...grazing?



Congrats Elle on achieving APL ! Your hair is awesome curly or straight !


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to claim apl when my hair hits the next line down. This is only one plait undid in the back of my head. My nape is still braided across in this pic. Plus it feels like I'm gangsta leaning. Lol. So yeah I'll claim when it hits the fourth line.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 15, 2011)

So, I haven't been as active in this thread as I should have been, but you ladies are inspiring me 

My 1 year nappiversary is in 6 weeks, and I was really hoping to be grazing APL by then, but now I'm doubtful  It was a huge stretch anyway, but I'm gonna try to remain optimistic. I guess I just coasted from EL to NL to SL without even thinking about it....I never realized how much of a blessing that was.  APL is the first hair goal that's testing my will and patience

Ok, pity party over  I'll be taking out my cornrows Easter weekend (next weekend), so I'll do a length check and post comparison pics then.


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, I am back in twists/bun and it still seems like my hair is breaking a bit.  When I went to the hair-dresser she said I needed a trim.  But I think I will wait until my 1 year anniversary this June to see how much I retained overall.  I don't think I will see APL until October some time.  But if I make it in Dec that would be great, too.


----------



## ebsalita (Apr 15, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> So, I haven't been as active in this thread as I should have been, but you ladies are inspiring me
> 
> My 1 year nappiversary is in 6 weeks, and I was really hoping to be grazing APL by then, but now I'm doubtful  It was a huge stretch anyway, but I'm gonna try to remain optimistic. I guess I just coasted from EL to NL to SL without even thinking about it....I never realized how much of a blessing that was.  APL is the first hair goal that's testing my will and patience
> 
> Ok, pity party over  I'll be taking out my cornrows Easter weekend (next weekend), so I'll do a length check and post comparison pics then.



No need to feel sorry for yourself - you're doing a great job and you yourself are an inspiration!  Good luck, hope you make APL.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 15, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> No need to feel sorry for yourself - you're doing a great job and you yourself are an inspiration! Good luck, hope you make APL.


 
Thanks ebsalita.  I just re-read my post and boy, I was in some kinda funk this morning wasn't I? Thanks for the pep tallk


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Apr 15, 2011)

bride91501,

I feel you and have learned that patience is everything.  As long as my hair is healthy and growing I will wait on APL and be so happy when it comes.  I hit SL last March and still am not  APL; however I see progress because now, I am below SL heading towards APL. Our hair goes through its growing, resting and shedding phases so we have to take it into account that our hair grows at different rates. Once I learned to appreciate my hair growth rate (as slow as it may seem compared to others) I then could gladly rejoice at every millimeter of growth that I gained and retained. I also stopped comparing my growth rate to others and just concentrated on my growth and retention.  You will get there, but we need a whole lot of patience. This I have learned.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 15, 2011)

Cross-posted in apl 2011 and bsl 2011.

I had a serious trim today. I got the ends cut into a really blunt, crisp cut. 

I really like it, and now I'm finally feeling comfortable about claiming full shoulder length. 
Next stop apl!

Hhj ladies.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 15, 2011)

I LOVE the blunt cut!!

I think a full SL blunt cut is so sexy...

Go you!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 15, 2011)

i cant wait to to take length check pics the end of the month.  even with my setback my hair is still growing.  i know i am going to make my goal.  i am using Ovation in my little bald spot, hoping it will start to fill in by the end of next month.  the stuff really works, but i just like to use it for a protein conditioner once i a blue moon. plus i am not consistent with using growth aids.


----------



## orangepeel (Apr 17, 2011)

drive by update:
The other night I finally took out my twists (done with my own hair), I washed and conditioned but when everything was said and done it was late and I did not want to go to bed with wet hair. So I pulled out my hair conditioner and blow dried on low so I could at least not drench my pillow. The next day, I got curious  and decided just to do a quick pass on some of my hair. I think I am grazing APL! BUT, I have no plans on really finding out until the end of the year. It gave me such a boost knowing I am doing something right.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 17, 2011)

orangepeel - LOL @ driveby update 

Congrats in any event! And I applaud your patience- there's no way I could wait 8 months to confirm I made APL


----------



## orangepeel (Apr 17, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> @orangepeel - LOL @ driveby update
> 
> Congrats in any event! And I applaud your patience- there's no way I could wait 8 months to confirm I made APL


I live in a place where the humidity makes flat ironing a losing battle on natural hair. So I need to wait to at least November/December when there is no humidity. Trust me, it is hard being this patient. After I did my passes, I ran to my dh. I was like a little kid at Christmas.


----------



## lexxi (Apr 17, 2011)

I wanna join this challenge  unofficially . I'm on my phone right now at work so when im home ill show length pics.I'm  about full nl/sl right now and will be hopefully apl come Dec. I've been in twists for about a month come the 24, I'm trying to stay in them til June but i really wanna take these down. My regi is very simple for now i just apply my sulfur mix at night and moisturize mix in the morning. Also im natural ,and I have type 4a hair.


----------



## ThickRoot (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey ladies! I'm horrible at challenges but I wanted stop by and give my support. I'm SL and hope to be APL by 12/31/11. I'm on the journey with you in spirit and I thank you for this thread. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Chiquitita (Apr 19, 2011)

So I'm back to wiggin' it... At least until it gets too hot.  I just ordered my first remy full lace wig which should be arriving this week.  I don't know how to cornrow as of yet so my hair is flat twisted under my wigs.

I also ordered some JBCO and Megatek which I plan to use 3-4 times a week.  I'm really hoping to be more disciplined about PS'ing until December. I've noticed my hair does sooo much better when I just leave it alone... Hopefully, I'll make APL by December 31.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 19, 2011)

Just giving my APL-in-training Divas some   Happy Tuesday!


----------



## PDub (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if I joined this challenge or not!!  I've been very frustrated with my hair lately and I really, really want to give up.  I need to develop some patience but it's been really hard trying to get this moisture/protein balance together.  Right now I'm assuming I have protein overload because my hair snaps when I comb it.  I've been working on upping my moisture but it's still dry and snaps constantly.

And recommendations on a super moisturizing deep conditioner?

Oh, and here's my raggedy hair in November 2010.  (Sorry, I'm in a bad mood and very frustrated)


----------



## Janet' (Apr 22, 2011)

PDub, don't give up!!!! Why don't you try adding coconut oil and EVOO to one of your fav conditioners to make it a moisturizing deep conditioner. I promise, hang in this thread and you'll find some inspiration!!!


Happy Friday Divas!!!!!


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 22, 2011)

PDub said:


> I'm not sure if I joined this challenge or not!!  I've been very frustrated with my hair lately and I really, really want to give up.  I need to develop some patience but it's been really hard trying to get this moisture/protein balance together.  Right now I'm assuming I have protein overload because my hair snaps when I comb it.  I've been working on upping my moisture but it's still dry and snaps constantly.
> 
> And recommendations on a super moisturizing deep conditioner?
> 
> Oh, and here's my raggedy hair in November 2010.  (Sorry, I'm in a bad mood and very frustrated)



I use the following method:
 Chicoro's pre-poo (aloe Vera gel + 1-2 tbsp of oil of your choice) then slather on warm coconut oil.  Let set at least 15 mins or more.

Poo, roux PC, protein

Joico intense moisture hydrator (k-Pak)

That works for me.  I let the pre-poo set for at 1 hour and min 30 mins for Joico.


----------



## PDub (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Janet' and mzteaze for the information!  I'm in a slightly better mood regarding my hair today!  I think I'm frustrated because I'm super anxious to get to full APL length.  And my hair grows very, very slowly.  I'm texlaxed and I use heat only when I relax (no earlier than 12 weeks; longest stretch was 6 months but never again!).  I bun EVERY.SINGLE.DAY so I don't know what the problem is.  I take a multivitamin and I eat very clean.  I could exercise a bit more but far from a couch potato!!  

Should I look into some kind of growth aid or just be patient?  I started my HHJ in February 2009 at (healthy) neck length.  It's been two years of pristine hair care and I'm still not APL!!!

On Tuesday I deep conditioned with heat using Nexxus Humectress mixed with honey and my hair seems to be doing much better.  I also added color, Clariol Beautiful Collections (Jet Black) and for whatever reason, it seems to hold moisture better.  Still some snapping going on but not as much.  

Thanks again ladies for the encouragement.  I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 23, 2011)

Hate to say it, but patience is needed.  My hair naturally seems to get 1/2" a month which is the average.  If anything, try attacking it from a holistic way - you will help your body AND hair.

green smoothies, upping your intake of fruits and veggies, and getting regular exercise - all good stuff.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 23, 2011)

hey just checking in with some progress pics! I just did a length check (w/o heat) to figure out how much my hair grows a month which is 1/2 in a month. I'm happy with that and I'm more confident I'll reach my goal! I trimmed less than 1/2 in off in march and I really want that to be my last trim of the year...

pic 1. 02/11 pic 2. my protective style pic 3. 04/11 pic


----------



## Imani (Apr 23, 2011)

Super excited about my length check next week! I should finally be SL! Then I'm avoiding heat for the rest of the spring/summer. I am short, so I'm hoping to be APL by Thanksgiving  sigh. So far, but yet so close


----------



## B3e (Apr 23, 2011)

MiniRant....

:/ Sometimes I just don't understand my hair. It's growing, but I'm no closer to APL than I was in January. I think my nape stopped growing (where I measure distance to APL from). The rest is growing as it should. But I'm a bit sad for my stubborn nape. Can't wait for warm weather.

I've been in braids and haven't been experiencing any major breakage. I even did a 2-step protein treatment before my current braid set. :'( But I feel like it's growing backwards. Any ladies ever feel like that?


----------



## Janet' (Apr 23, 2011)

.Wanji. I'm not APL but I just recently felt that way...I hadn't straightened since New Years Eve 2011, so when I did straighten 3 weeks ago, I was hoping for full MBL definitely...   Well, my hair had other plans...I was exactly in the same spot (save some hair on the sides that caught up to the back  ) I was mad, disappointed, hurt...but then I had to realize that although I hadn't retained as much as I wanted to, I also hadn't LOST any length...So, for you, you aren't exactly going backwards, you just aren't running forward- you are taking a pleasant walk towards APL- but believe that you will get there...You will!!!! And so will I


----------



## B3e (Apr 23, 2011)

Janet' Thanks girl. I want to believe that those of us who take 4EVER to get to APL will blaze through to the other milestones.  We can do it!!! 

Happy Growing...I'm going to go celebrate...well, nothing in particular but celebrating I will!!

*cheers*


----------



## Janet' (Apr 23, 2011)

.Wanji. said:


> Janet' Thanks girl. I want to believe that those of us who take 4EVER to get to APL will blaze through to the other milestones.  We can do it!!!
> 
> Happy Growing...I'm going to go celebrate...well, nothing in particular but celebrating I will!!
> 
> *cheers*



.Wanji. Cheers to you *as I sip on my Ciroc Berry and Cranberry Juice*   Hey, I'm at least 21, lol!!!!


----------



## iri9109 (Apr 23, 2011)

i feel like APL is soooo far away...and my hair is so uneven, it ranges from 7-10 inches all over...i need like 3-4 more inches in the back which could be 6-7 months away (hopefully much sooner w/  nioxin)...which would still put me at APL by the end of the year, but i want it now!!!


----------



## tasha5951 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey All,

Just wanted to give an update.  I got my hair trimmed yesterday and just flat ironed it for Easter.   After this, the next  time I'll flat iron is the in two weeks and after that I'm going to try  to get through the whole summer without flat ironing. Here are my  updated pics.  My I've trimmed about an inch so it doesn't look too much  longer but my hair is definitely fuller and healthier. It looks like I  have about 3 inches until APL so I'm hoping to be there by the end of  the year. The good news is that I don't think BSL is too far from APL  for me so that shouldn't take as long *fingers crossed*.  I'm nearing  the 1 year mark for my transition. So far it's gone pretty well.  I'm at  the point where I have to keep my hair stretched to avoid single strand  knots so now I'm looking for styles that work well with that. I'm  thinking of getting kinky twists with hair added for the summer. Anyone  have experience with those? Do they put as much stress on your hair as  braids with extensions?

*the pics in pink are from yesterday and the 2nd in each set is from January.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking good!!! tasha5951!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 24, 2011)

good growing Tasha5951!  i am not doing too good today.  my hair is growing fine, i guess, but i am getting bored with it and my hands are in it too much.  i can't wear hats or wraps at my new job, so now i have to think of something else.  i might just rock a wig, but it is going to be too hot for that.  

i was thinking about relaxing today, but i know i will regret it.  since if i do something like that, i will be at the salon every week.  i don't like dealing with relaxed hair on my own.  i do too much to it.  my twists that i have in now look a hot mess. 

i will be APL by Aug.  i did a length check and some calculations.  i will i could just rock my wng puff, or shrunken fro, but the knots are getting crazy!  i love to cowash my hair and let it do it's thing.  i feel trapped by my hair right now.


----------



## Imani (Apr 24, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> good growing Tasha5951!  i am not doing too good today.  my hair is growing fine, i guess, but i am getting bored with it and my hands are in it too much.  i can't wear hats or wraps at my new job, so now i have to think of something else.  *i might just rock a wig, but it is going to be too hot for that.
> *
> i was thinking about relaxing today, but i know i will regret it.  since if i do something like that, i will be at the salon every week.  i don't like dealing with relaxed hair on my own.  i do too much to it.  my twists that i have in now look a hot mess.
> 
> i will be APL by Aug.  i did a length check and some calculations.  i will i could just rock my wng puff, or shrunken fro, but the knots are getting crazy!  i love to cowash my hair and let it do it's thing.  i feel trapped by my hair right now.



I plan to rock my half wig all summer. I don't think it will be too hot for it. My half wig is homemade just with hair sewn on a mesh cap so its very light.


----------



## lollyoo (Apr 24, 2011)

For the first in long while, I can definately taste APL, definately making APL this year (fingers crossed). I think have 1-2inches, depending on the area. The front wont make APL for a while due to the way my hair was cut.


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 25, 2011)

I finally made it!  My front and sides are maybe an inch or two shy but the back is there. Hoping to be full APL by summer.

Front







Side






Back pulled over my shoulder to the front






Back - I had a hard time getting this shot. I may ask SO to help me when he gets home.


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats girl!!!! Looks APL to me!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations -- Your hair looks wonderful. Love the waves


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 25, 2011)

@Imani your hair looks beautiful in your avi and I can definitely tell your hair is on the grow! Ever since I joined the board back in march last year I've been keeping up with your progress, your definitely an inspiration for beautiful hair at any length!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 25, 2011)

glamazon386 YOU MADE IT!!!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks ladies!!!  I feel like I was SL forever.


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats glamazon386!!! Your hair looks stunning!  How long did it take to get from SL to APL?


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 25, 2011)

Readyone said:


> Congrats glamazon386!!! Your hair looks stunning!  How long did it take to get from SL to APL?



Thanks Readyone. I'm not even sure. I need to look back at my photos.

ETA: I'd say about a year. I did cut a lot of hair off back in September due to SSKs though. I probably would have gotten there sooner had I not done that. I learned my lesson about trimming. I have to do them regularly, if not it's SSK city. 

Here's my hair around this time last year. I had just taken a weave out and was getting ready to wash.


----------



## Imani (Apr 25, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> @Imani your hair looks beautiful in your avi and I can definitely tell your hair is on the grow! Ever since I joined the board back in march last year I've been keeping up with your progress, your definitely an inspiration for beautiful hair at any length!


 
Miryoku  Awww thanks! Yes, it seems I've FINALLY found a good reggie. I'm super excited! I've never been past SL all my life. I'd love to be an inspiration to other people who didn't think they could ever have long hair. 

The only thing worrying me now is that since I cut off the very last of my relaxed ends, I am seeing more SSK's, so I need to make sure I keep an eye on that and figure out if I need to change up something in my routine.


----------



## SimJam (Apr 25, 2011)

.Wanji. said:


> MiniRant....
> 
> :/ Sometimes I just don't understand my hair. It's growing, but I'm no closer to APL than I was in January.* I think my nape stopped growing (where I measure distance to APL from). The rest is growing as it should. But I'm a bit sad for my stubborn nape. *Can't wait for warm weather.
> 
> I've been in braids and haven't been experiencing any major breakage. I even did a 2-step protein treatment before my current braid set. :'( But I feel like it's growing backwards. Any ladies ever feel like that?


 
The bolded !!!!!

ugggggggg


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2011)

glamazon386, congrats on reaching APL hun. I know you feel really good about that and keep it up.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 25, 2011)

@ glamazon386  CONGRATULATIONS ON ACHIEVING YOUR APL GOAL !!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 26, 2011)

I haven't been doing much with my hair lately besides co-washing/DCing 2x a week and braiding under my wig. I did start to incorporate Amla treatments back in my regimen 1x a week and I started taking Nioxin almost a month ago so I hope I get that extra push to make APL by July or August at the latest. Congrats to all of the ladies that reached APL!!!


----------



## B3e (Apr 26, 2011)

SimJam I know right? Luckily it hasn't literally stopped growing...I had a measuring mishap, but it's definitely stunted. I attribute that to my poor half wig applications...though I thought I was being careful with the combs. Honestly, I'm too scared to remove them and use bobby pins...doesn't seem secure enough for these winds!! I'd love advice.

glamazon386 congratulations!! you're so encouraging, way to stick it out, I hope I'm there someday! Beautiful hair!

HHG Ladies!


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 26, 2011)

Congrats glamazon386 ! I am so happy for you! You probably don't remember this, but you were very helpful to me when I first joined the board a lost, bald soul lol. I've been following your progress ever since and am glad to see you meet your goal 

Update:
So, I wasn't gonna measure this month, but glamazon's pics made me anxious and I did. And I discovered I only have about 1.25" to go to hit my goal of grazing APL, even with last month's trim!! I am too excited  While I probably won't hit it by my 1 year BC date on May 31 like I'd initially planned, I should definitely hit it by the end of June. I'll start a new thread for my 1 year nappiversary with progress pics next month, but I'll be sure to post updated pics here too.

Keep the faith ladies! HHG


----------



## Monaleezza (Apr 26, 2011)

In order to reach my challenge I've been hiding my hair.  Haven't measured yet, but I will before I stick the weave back in.
Any tips of retaining length while in weave?
And on retaining length while removing it?  

I have been regularly spraying under my weave with a home mixed rose water and natural oils mix, but it was still rather dry when I took the plaits down.

I hope I haven't lost all my new length, a heck of a lot of hair came out. 

d


----------



## Skiggle (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't update much, but I'm grazing APL. I'll claim it in June.
I want full APL by Dec.
I hope everyone is doing well on their hair journey..


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 26, 2011)

Skiggle,you'll be bsl by the time you're ready to claim apl.. Your hair looks very nice. Is it even all around? My sides are shorter than the back,and I have bangs in front.


----------



## makeupgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

Is it too late too join. I'm 2 1/2 inches from Apl.


----------



## Skiggle (Apr 28, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> Skiggle,you'll be bsl by the time you're ready to claim apl.. Your hair looks very nice. Is it even all around? My sides are shorter than the back,and I have bangs in front.



Aww thanks! I just did a small trim. 
I'm so afarid to claim it. I feel if I do
my hair will magically be at eyebrow lenght .
I'm not really sure if my hair is even all around.
I have never blow dried nor flat ironed my hair. 
In late June I plan to get a roller set. I will see then.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 28, 2011)

Skiggle , you're well on your way to BSL, by the time you claim APL!!! Congrats on your growth!

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 28, 2011)

Congratulations hun 



glamazon386 said:


> I finally made it!  My front and sides are maybe an inch or two shy but the back is there. Hoping to be full APL by summer.
> 
> Front
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxi (Apr 28, 2011)

So progress update. I took down my twists after a month and here are the results.





<br/>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<br/>not exactly the best photos but by Aug. when I flat iron hopefully i can get someone to take the pic for me.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

lexxi You're definitely getting there!!!


----------



## Lute (Apr 30, 2011)

Can I also be added to the list. I got my hair trimmed at the salon today. I didn't get my hair trimmed i think for over a year. And my hair paid the price for it severely. So now its a bit past shoulder length now. I'll post a pic. I need to grow about 4 inches. to get APL. My hair grows from .5 to 1 inch around certain parts of my head. And I'll be getting crochet braids soon. So that might help with the retention. I'll post a photo soon


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 30, 2011)

That's some good progress, Lexxi.


----------



## Janet' (May 1, 2011)

Lute! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Imani (May 1, 2011)

Flat ironed my hair for one year progress check. 

So I guess I'm SL, next stop APL!!!

April 2010 to April 2011


----------



## Janet' (May 1, 2011)

Imani...The APL Challenge would love to have you!!!


----------



## bride91501 (May 1, 2011)

Congrats Imani for graduating SL!! Onward to APL- your hair looks fab!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2011)

Congrats Lexxi and Imani! Imani your hair looks so shiny and healthy.  i wish i could get my hair straighten.  but i am so scared.  i need to to get a nice trim though.


----------



## alopeciagrl (May 2, 2011)

Hello I just joined today however in my head since Jan I told myself I would treat my hair better. So last year my hair was around the same length it is now but where I went wrong was too much moisture, and too small braids. In attempt to grow out my hair I wore my own hair in micro flat braids twice and this did SO MUCH DAMAGE I couldn't believe it. By Sept my hair was thin I was in shock.

But anyway...this is what I have been using so far...

Balancing my moisture with Protien. Either with egg or Organix coconut protein conditioner. Using Shea Moisture products the Curling Hibiscus Shampoo is my fav. Cocunut oil to seal when I condition and during times of use need. Caramel treatments are a must if I want to wear my hair natural.

So I will find a pic from Jan and post some recent.

I am a 4b/c natural. I mostly wear straight. I am trying other natural styles however I am cautious as too many trial and error has cause me too loose hair miserably.


----------



## Shananyganz (May 2, 2011)

CHECKING IN!!

Soooooooo...for all of April, I was in a protective style; micro braids with a sew in (in the back) which I LOVED!!!  BUT...I just felt as if...ahem I KNEW that 1) I was putting off a trim that I needed very badly, and 2) I wasn't taking care of my hair properly (my own laziness). Right before I installed my micro/sew-in, I was in a partial weave and upon removal of that, I noticed that my hair had thinned. Long story short, it was/is lack of moisture. 

While I could have worn the micro/sew-in a little longer, I decided for the health of my hair to take it down and get a much needed trim. So, this past Saturday, I went to my stylist and got my hair straightened and trimmed. I'm back at 8-9 inches of hair; let me point out, I didn't grow much since Dec and my stylist didn't trim much on Sat...so it was kind of a wash as far as progress goes. **No exacts, this is just me eyeballing everything.**

With my hair straight, I am able to confirm that I am still a good 1 to 2 (GOOD HEALTHY) inches from APL in the back (which grows in a "V"). The front?? Different story because my hair grows in HELLAFIED layers; I kind of have these bangs that are chin length, sides pulled from in front of my ears that are shoulder length, and sides pulled from behind my ear that are collar bone. I guess you can say it gives my hair a natural shape.

With all of that said, my conclusions are:: With proper care, I will be at full APL in the back by end of summer/beginning of fall (extra time allotted).  APL in the front? I'm not sure, right now I like how my hair frames my face, so not toooo concerned...but a lot longer than end of summer/beginning of fall...TBPH.

I'll wear my hair straight for a while (or as long as a can health wise); I am really enjoying the length...this is the longest my hair has EVER been in LIFE!! SO, while I'm not at my (short-term) target goal of APL just yet, I AM at a goal that I think needs to be celebrated and I plan on doing JUST that!!! 

My hair stats are in post #234 if anyone has questions as to regimen and allat. Attached are a few pics; hindsight, this floral number was not the best shirt to wear: I'll try to remember to wear an all white shirt next time; my photographer was giving me the business, so I'm lucky to have these.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 2, 2011)

Congrats to everyone who made APL!
I hope to be there by the end of the summer.


----------



## Carmelella (May 2, 2011)

Yay!  I'm so glad to be joining this challenge (unofficially)   If..excuse me.. when I make it to armpit length that will be the longest my hair has ever been 


1-Current Length:  All over the place.  Bang length in front, collar bone length for the sides, and shoulder length in the back. Relaxed ends and on month 5 of a year long stretch.

2-Current Reggie- 
        "Hiding my hair" with weaves and braids till December. 
         I wash every 2 weeks with creme of nature moisturizing shampoo
        Condition with nexuss moisturizing conditioner.
        Minoval every other night (just started)
        Infusium Moisturizer
        Mizani whipped coconut creme and some other whipped shea butter cream for added moisture and smootheness (applied to braids or real hair, but not on weave)
        Aphogee antibreakage treatment every 8-12 weeks
       Length Check: June, August, December
       Goal Date: December 23rd  (Merry X-mas to meee)



No other challenges

Pics: Sorry I don't have pics with my hair completely out, but I think you can see where it is now.

Pics taken 2 weeks ago'ish


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 2, 2011)

Hey everyone!!! Just shootin thru. Hope to be right at apl by the end of the year!...still


----------



## tasha5951 (May 7, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick update.  So, yesterday was supposed to be my last flat iron until the end of August. Well, I started to flat iron it, got like 3 pieces done and then decided that A- I didn't feel like flat ironing it and B- I wanna work super hard at getting a little PAST APL by the end of the year. So that means I have to do everything I can to baby my hair and get it there. So, protective styles it is until the end of August then (MAYBE) I'll flat iron it while I'm in London (oh yeah, I'm going to London ) Then protective styles still the end of the year.  

Ooh, new product that I'm LOVING...... Curl Rehab Deep Conditioner by Curl Junkie.  Worked really well on my hair. Also...I had been using Kinky Curly Knot Today as a leave in conditioner for a few months now but I was using a different conditioner to detangle...not anymore. I used it last week and it was AMAZING.  I've never detangled so fast. It was great! I'm going to order the 32oz refill bottle soon because I see that I'll be going through a lot of it. 

Tonight I'll be washing, DCing and stretching by braiding it overnight.  Oh, that's another thing, I can't let me hair be in a puff or WNG anymore because I'm getting too many SSK   Oh well, I'd rather retain length anyway 

Have a great day!


----------



## RegaLady (May 7, 2011)

Shananyganz said:


> CHECKING IN!!
> 
> Soooooooo...for all of April, I was in a protective style; micro braids with a sew in (in the back) which I LOVED!!! BUT...I just felt as if...ahem I KNEW that 1) I was putting off a trim that I needed very badly, and 2) I wasn't taking care of my hair properly (my own laziness). Right before I installed my micro/sew-in, I was in a partial weave and upon removal of that, I noticed that my hair had thinned. Long story short, it was/is lack of moisture.
> 
> ...


 

Shananyganz
Beautiful, beautiful hair!!!!


----------



## RegaLady (May 7, 2011)

Checking in!  I am still in twists in a bun.  I will be wearing these all summer. I won't do an official length check until November which is 6 months from now.  Hopefully, I will be APL or close to it.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2011)

i'm really trying to get into this twist out thing.  yesterday my hair looked really nice.  i got no compliments, but that's cool because i was really feelin myself yesterday!  i was the only woman with didn't have a weave or relaxer, so i guess i was the oddball.  my hair is getting really close to APL, so i know i as long i don't do anything stupid, i will get there. 

 NikiMae2003 had a  nice vid on a blow out-twist out.  she used grapeseed oil for a heat protectant.  she uses Jane Carter Nourish and Shine.  i didn't realize that it was a butter.  i will just stick to my Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.


----------



## Imani (May 8, 2011)

About to start my own personal 5 month no heat/hide my hair challenge. I will be wearing half wigs 100% of the time until the end of September.  I'm super pumped bc by then I should be really close to APL.  My current length (SL) is the longest my hair would get in the past, so come fall, it will be a huge accomplishment to get past that milestone.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

I haven't been in this thread for so long I forgot I was supposed to update quarterly. 

*Current Length*: SL - Natural 4a/4b

*Regimen*:  finally have one
Chicoro Prepoo
Shampoo - Elasta QP Soy Oyl
DC - Taliah Waajid Conditioner/Kenra MC
Seal with Sunflower Oil
Style: (no set products yet) - 2 strand twists, 2 strand flat twists
Apply Chicoro Leave-in 2x daily to maintain moisture

*Challenges*:
SL Challenge
Use Up Your Stash Challenge
Hots, Oil Rinses, ? Challenge
Sulfur Challenge (need to quit this one)
Nail Your Regimen (Support Group)
Shedding/Thinning Crown (Support Group)

I am still hoping to reach APL by December. Really hoping for a spring/summer growth spurt to get there earlier. Hoping with new regimen and continuation of protective styling will give me a boost.

Here's my update as of 5/1/2011


----------



## allmundjoi (May 11, 2011)

I know it's to late to join the challenge (I think it closed to new challengers in Feb), but I am on the sidelines trying to get to APL by December with the rest of y'all.  I have natural, SL 4a hair, my hair is cut in layers.  
Reggie:
Every 2 weeks,
Prepoo-Evco, Evoo x 30 min w/heat
Wash every 2 with SM Moisture Retention
Detangle with YTCc or Aussie 3 min
Henna/indigo after wash
Deep condition w/YTC w/Evco or AOHSR 
Kimmaytube leave in OR Chicoro leave in (use a lot less oil)
Use  Mizani Thermasmooth  Step 3 (heat protectant with ceramics)
Tension blow-dry hair on low/medium heat 
Use Mizani Thermasmooth Step 4 as I flat iron hair with HAI 320-360 F

Nightly/every other night,
Moisturize the ends with a little avg or HEHH and seal with wheat germ oil(ceramides)/Evco mix or plain Evco 

Oil scalp with Evco/Evoo/emu oil/castor oil OR grapeseed oil/avocado oil (trying new lighter mix) OR plain Evco.

Either roll with satin rollers or 2 strand twists with rolled ends
PS the curls into a bun or just pin curls up for a tousled look.

Would like to start rollersetting. Just don't know how on my natural hair. If anyone can recommend yt or a thread with excellent info I would be extremely grateful. 

Sent from my  iPhone  using LHCF


----------



## Incognitus (May 12, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> So I'm back to wiggin' it... At least until  it gets too hot.*  I just ordered my first remy full lace wig which  should be arriving this week.*  I don't know how to cornrow as of yet so  my hair is flat twisted under my wigs.
> .....(clipped).....


 
 Do you mind sharing your vendor with me please? The last vendor I used   seriously scammed me. He sent me a med cap when I ordered a lg, and he   never returned my emails or calls. Feel free to PM me. 



PDub said:


> I'm not sure if I joined this challenge or not!!    I've been very frustrated with my hair lately and I really, really want   to give up.  ......(clipped).....
> 
> *Oh, and here's my raggedy hair in November 2010*.  (Sorry, I'm in a bad mood and very frustrated)



Girl, the hair in the pic I saw did _not _look ragged! On another   (completely off topic) note, that light switch in the pic seems to be   extremely high. You must live with giants, lol. I, on the other had, seem to live in an apt built for midgets...



Janet' said:


> @PDub, don't give up!!!! Why don't you *try adding coconut oil and EVOO to one of your fav conditioners to make it a moisturizing deep conditioner.* I promise, hang in this thread and you'll find some inspiration!!!
> 
> Happy Friday Divas!!!!!



I'm definitely taking note. Can I substitute jojoba or grapeseed oil for the coconut oil you mentioned?



Imani said:


> @Miryoku  Awww thanks! Yes, it seems I've FINALLY found a good reggie. I'm super excited! I've never been past SL all my life. I'd love to be an inspiration to other people who didn't think they could ever have long hair.
> 
> The only thing worrying me now is that *since I cut off the very last of my relaxed ends, I am seeing more SSK's, so I need to make sure I keep an eye on that and figure out if I need to change up something in my routine*.



I'm in the same boat. Since my relaxed ends are no more, I have been plagues with SSKs. Have you found a solution for dealing with or preventing them?


----------



## Incognitus (May 12, 2011)

Yay!! Finally a challenge willing to have me (even if only unofficially). I may not be "adopted" but I'm a "foster child", lol. Hey, at least I have a home.  Official or unofficial, I don't care. I'm just happy to fit in _somewhere_! 

*Current Length*: SL, but hair in front is a bit shorter _and _see-thru 

*Current Regimen* - I just got out of slightly damaging, kinky twists. My new reggie will be as follows:

Re-braid Cornrows every 2-3 weeks
MT, MN, or OCT 3x week (yes, MN, bec it does wonders for my seborrhea dermatitis)
Cowash 2x week
Dc 2x week
Spray Leave-in Mix Daily

*Style(s) of Choice*: Cornrows under a wig, kinky twists w/synthetic hair, occasional no-heat rollersets...

*Other Challenges*: This is my first challenge! 

This will be my first time attempting to cowash and dc hair while it's in cornrows. erplexed Anyone with experience in this, please chime in.

Ok, these pics are from mid-Sept '10 through late-Oct '10. They're the only pics I have, for now. However, they are still an accurate gauge of where I am because it seems like my hair didn't grow at all (I know, I know). It just seems like I'm in the Exact. Same. Spot. erplexed

Is it me or do I have a loooooong gap between SL and APL. I feel like _my _APL is almost like BSL. The more I look at the pics, the more I wonder if I'm even in the right challenge. I mean technically, I'm SL, but it's all so flimsy. When I see other SL ladies on here, they are FULL SL. Anyhow, I still hope to claim APL by the end of this year.

SN: _My _left side (anatomical right) is much longer than the right side.











Below is my sorry, first attempt at flat-ironing....didn't turn out so well.


----------



## Imani (May 12, 2011)

Incognitus said:


> Do you mind sharing your vendor with me please? The last vendor I used seriously scammed me. He sent me a med cap when I ordered a lg, and he never returned my emails or calls. Feel free to PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@Incognitus Nope I'm not sure there is anything that can be done. I keep meaning to do a search for threads on them. So far, they are near the ends of my hair strands, so I'm hoping they won't put a damper on my progress; at least they aren't further up the strand. I did a search and destroy, I probably cut like 25 of them. Any I missed will just have to get taken care of when I get my next trim in September.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 12, 2011)

Hey ladies, I'm getting closer and closer to APL, but I will not do and update length check until July when I take down the sew-in I will be gettin on Saturday. Hopefully this will help me retain a little bit of length to reach APL by July or August . I'm still wigging it up, taking my Nioxin and and Co-washing/Dcing 2x a week. hopefully I will get that growth spurt from the Nioxin while I'm in this sew-in.


----------



## bride91501 (May 12, 2011)

@Incognitus - we have very simillar regimens. 

I cornrow my hair using the DMM and wear them under wigs (or turbans) for 4 weeks at a time. I CW 3-4x per week (my hair LOVES water), DC weekly, and do a light PT weekly. I also apply MT to my scalp every other day. I've had this reggie for 9 months now.

I love CW'ing and DC'ing in cornrows- makes everything super easy and quick- no detanglig to worry about, and I can moisturize and seal afterwards in a flash. I just make sure to saturate my braids and ends with product, and rinse thoroughly.

How often are you shampoo'ing? I only shampoo once/month when I remove my braids. I also henna at this time too.

HHG


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2011)

Incognitus, Bringing you in as a full blown sistah  - No foster child status for you.



> *Other Challenges*: This is my first challenge!


 
Cool - have fun with it.



> This will be my first time attempting to cowash and dc hair while it's in cornrows. erplexed Anyone with experience in this, please chime in.


 
Can't help you with either of these. Just reaching SL so don't cowash yet. Nor do I wear cornrows. But I swear I just a post about DCing in cornrows. If I find it I will let you know.



> Is it me or do I have a loooooong gap between SL and APL. I feel like _my _APL is almost like BSL. The more I look at the pics, the more I wonder if I'm even in the right challenge. I mean technically, I'm SL, but it's all so flimsy. When I see other SL ladies on here, they are FULL SL. Anyhow, I still hope to claim APL by the end of this year.


 
On the left side the top line looks to be APL but on the right side the 2nd line seems to be APL erplexed  - Could be me or could be the way you are standing.  But the length from SL to APL looks about right. All bodies are different. 

And you are in the right challenge. You can thicken up your hair, get it healthy and grow it long all on the way to getting to APL. 

But you have a good start. Just keep giving your hair loving attention and you will be there by the end of the year if not before.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 12, 2011)

I guess sometime this year I joined this challenge? 

Well....my regimen for Spring and Summer is basically doing the curly girl method and rocking wash n go's bc it is HOT everyday!

Finger detangling throughout the week and thoroughly detangling and removing all shed hairs as well as cleansing and deep conditioning on Sundays. 

I hope to reach APL by the end of the year still. My hair stretches to collarbone right now. I need like 2 inches to make APL. I'll be safe and say I need 3.


----------



## Hairsnob (May 13, 2011)

Good morning ladies!

I've been in this challenge in mostly lurk mode mainly because I haven't had much progress to report... BLEEEHHHH! But I finally hit rock bottom this week when I measured my hair and realized I retained probably an inch of growth from October to May . My hair has gained fullness and all but I gotta try to hang onto these ends to get to APL this year. I was hoping to have some full APL hair to hang over my sundresses this spring but I think I'll get it by the end of the summer at least.

What I plan to change:

1) I slacked off on moisturizing and sealing every day so I started back with that. 

2) I started back on my sulfur this week. Haven't used that since last year. I absolutely HATE the way it tarnishes my silver jewelry and I can never get the smell out of my pillowcases and scarves... UGH!!

3) I'm a weekly heat user. I know, I know, don't stone me. But I plan to maybe become a bi-weekly heat user. I DC with my steamer each wash and when I flat-iron it's never on very high heat. And I only do one pass with the iron so I don't think it's so bad. 

4) I might do a little half-wigging for about a month before it gets too warm. My hair really thrived when I did that before. That's the only way I can avoid heat. I still would have to flat iron the front for blending but that's okay.

Oh well, I'm back on the wagon. Happy hair growing ladies!!! 

APL here we come!!


----------



## newbiemom (May 13, 2011)

I am unofficialy joining this thread I will post pics tonite


----------



## Janet' (May 13, 2011)

Happy Friday!!!!     :welcome3: to all of the unofficial joiners!!!!! Let me go ahead and sprinkle some   for ya!


----------



## Chiquitita (May 13, 2011)

Just wanted to pop in and say that Roux Porosity Control has changed my life. My hair seems to retain moisture so much better now. 

Last summer when I'd wear my hair out in a puff, I'd have to moisturize three times a day and my hair still felt dry. Now I can get away with moisturizing once/day. And my hair no longer has that wiry, crunchy feel like when I first BC'd last year.

Yes, porosity control is no joke...


----------



## Meritamen (May 13, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say that Roux Porosity Control has changed my life. My hair seems to retain moisture so much better now.
> 
> Last summer when I'd wear my hair out in a puff, I'd have to moisturize three times a day and my hair still felt dry. Now I can get away with moisturizing once/day. And my hair no longer has that wiry, crunchy feel like when I first BC'd last year.
> 
> Yes, porosity control is no joke...


Did you use the shampoo also or just the conditioner?


----------



## bride91501 (May 13, 2011)

Chiquitita - I can definitely see your progress in the look and length of your hair from your siggy pic.  KUTGW!


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (May 13, 2011)

I am unofficially joining this challenge. This will be my first Challenge. In my next post I will post picture and explain my regimine.


----------



## Meritamen (May 13, 2011)

Hi, everyone!
I feel that now I can really be apart of this challenge. Made SL last month (at least grazing anyway). I don't expect to make APL until next year though but I figure why not join anyway. I do hope to be full SL sometime in September.
My regimen is simple. Pre-poo with oil/conditioner mix, shampoo and condition (or deep condition if needed), detangle, apply a leave-in and moisturizer, and then braid hair up in cornrows. I do this once a week. In-between wash days, I lightly mist my hair with water and apply coconut oil and grease my scalp with the oil too whenever needed. Sometimes I try other stuff like right now I am experimenting with banding but the base of my regimen has been the same for practically the whole year.
The pictures are as follows:
May 13th, 2010 - My haircut the last time I got a relaxer.
Dec 2nd, 2010 - My hair at NL, a few weeks after the big chop.
May 13th, 2011 -  My hair now at SL.


----------



## tashboog (May 14, 2011)

*Update:* So I tried to do a roller set and it was an epic FAIL  so I ended up using my maxiglide to straighten my hair. I'm not APL but I'm getting closer to APL. I actually finally have a real ponytail. Although I'm struggling with hair loss, the hair that I do have is getting thicker and healthier . I went to a derm and I have a follow up appointment about my results from the sample he took from my scalp. I do have hypothyroidism and I'm on meds but I was told that my hair loss isn't related to my under active thyroid erplexed. But this is like my 3rd derm so we'll see. I took a couple of pics and I'm so happy with my progress even though I'm still having some minor issues


----------



## Incognitus (May 14, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say that Roux Porosity Control has changed my life. My hair seems to retain moisture so much better now.
> 
> Last summer when I'd wear my hair out in a puff, I'd have to moisturize three times a day and my hair still felt dry. Now I can get away with moisturizing once/day. And my hair no longer has that wiry, crunchy feel like when I first BC'd last year.
> 
> Yes, porosity control is no joke...



How often do you have to use Roux to maintain the results?


----------



## Incognitus (May 14, 2011)

Imani said:


> @Incognitus Nope I'm not sure there is anything that can be done. *I keep meaning to do a search for threads on them.* So far, they are near the ends of my hair strands, so I'm hoping they won't put a damper on my progress; at least they aren't further up the strand. I did a search and destroy, I probably cut like 25 of them. Any I missed will just have to get taken care of when I get my next trim in September.



Yeah, I've search...and still nothing. The best advice I've read is to keep the ends moisturized (and maybe stretched styles), because the knots are caused by a lack of moisture at the ends.



bride91501 said:


> @Incognitus - we have very simillar regimens.
> 
> I cornrow my hair using the DMM and wear them under wigs (or turbans) for 4 weeks at a time. I CW 3-4x per week (my hair LOVES water), DC weekly, and do a light PT weekly. I also apply MT to my scalp every other day. I've had this reggie for 9 months now.
> 
> ...



What is DDM? Well I just started this reggie, but think I'll only shampoo 1x every 4-6 weeks. I've heard about braided hair getting mildew/mold from staying wet. erplexed How true is this? Anyhow, how has this reggie worked for you in the 9 month time frame?


faithVA said:


> @Incognitus, Bringing you in as a full blown sistah  - *No foster child status for you*.
> 
> 
> Cool - have fun with it.
> ...



Thanks for the acceptance . Yeah I think it' might have been my stance. I've been looking at many Sl to APL pics have have noticed that I'm not the only one with the long stretch of skin between to two spots. It just seems, like for...ev....er. .

Ah, your words make it seem so easy, lol. Sometimes, I feel like I'm doing great, and at other times, I feel lost. Who would think hair would be so complicated. Well, I'm on a mission to find a simple regimen that I can stick with (without over-thinking).


----------



## Chiquitita (May 14, 2011)

Incognitus said:


> How often do you have to use Roux to maintain the results?


 

I use it every wash day, which usually means 1/week for me. After I d/c, I add the Roux for about 5 minutes then rinse it out. Maybe some other ladies use it differently, but this has worked for me.

HTH


----------



## Imani (May 14, 2011)

Incognitus said:


> Yeah, I've search...and still nothing. The best advice I've read is to keep the ends moisturized (and maybe stretched styles), because the knots are caused by a lack of moisture at the ends.



Hmm, maybe I will try to up my moisture on the ends and see if that helps. I pretty much apply evenly, nothing special or extra for the ends. Its worth a shot. 

I'm soooo pumped to see my results in the fall. My hair is straight right now and its so convenient to finally have enough hair to pull back and look decent. And I know I will have even more style options as it gets longer. Can't wait to get to whatever length i need to have enough hair to pull back twisted. I may be able to at apl but Im kinda thinking it needs to be like mbl

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Chiquitita (May 14, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> @Chiquitita - I can definitely see your progress in the look and length of your hair from your siggy pic. KUTGW!


 

bride91501... Thanks. Some days I feel like I've made a lot of progress and others well...... A year after going natural and I'm still trying to figure out what actually works for my hair.

I think that mostly my hair just likes to be left alone. I'm contemplating going back into braids for the summer. Even though the take down makes me feel like  ... Perhaps I can retain enough to make APL by December.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 15, 2011)

UPDATE!
I started taking some fish, flax, and borage oil supplements (omega 3, 6, 9) for overall health and hair growth... trying not to measure my hair till I dust my ends on my bday (09/18).  Right now I'm a smidge past collar bone... I started cowashing everyday (Aussie Moist, Garnier triple nutrition) and I love it, funny thing tho, I hate WnGs on me so I do a messy french roll thingy.  I still shampoo and DC EVERYweek faithfully for at least 30min w./ or w/o heat with coconut milk, egg yolk(when w/o heat), ORS replenishment DC, and wheat germ oil.

I hope we all make it to APL or more!!


----------



## Chiquitita (May 15, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Did you use the shampoo also or just the conditioner?


 

Ok, sorry about the multiple posts. I forget about the multiquote button.. HELLO ??? 

I only use the conditioner. I apply it for about 5 minutes after my d/c then rinse.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (May 15, 2011)

I want to join this challenge! I totally think I can make APL, unstretched by the end of this year!!!! What do I need to do?


----------



## Incognitus (May 15, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> @bride91501... Thanks. Some days I feel like I've made a lot of progress and others well...... A year after going natural and I'm still trying to figure out what actually works for my hair.
> 
> I think that mostly my hair just likes to be left alone. I'm contemplating going back into braids for the summer. Even though the take down makes me feel like  ... Perhaps I can retain enough to make APL by December.



^^ Ditto. Girl, this is me to a T!



AvaSpeaks said:


> I want to join this challenge! I totally think*  I can make APL, unstretched *by the end of this year!!!! What do I need  to do?



Oh, that's my ultimate dream , to have APL unstretched. For now, I can only hope for APL stretched...and when I say _stretched_, I mean pulled down _tight_. Lol...


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (May 15, 2011)

Hey Ladies.  THIS IS MY FIRST CHALLENGE (ALTHOUGH IT UNOFFICIAL)
  My Length –A little shorter than SL and I am Relaxed. 

My Reggie- Taking GNC multi-vitamins for hair, nails and skin.
Stretch my relaxers for at least 2 months. I am working on going longer as my hair gets stronger and using more protective styles to stretch my relaxers.
  I am whining myself off of heat and only use it when I get a relaxer and touch ups at the salon. 
  Currently rotating two products when I DC -CON ARGON OIL packets and IC Vitamin/Protein reconstructor)
  I currently shampoo with Garnier Frutiese for chemical treated and colored hair.
   I moisturize my hair and seal my ends and cuticles 2x a day, once in the morning and once at night.
  Nightly I sleep with a silk scarf. I alternate the sides that I wrap my hair. I find that this helps with over manipulating the hair on one side and helps with breakage. 





  *I do get an off black rinse 2-4 weeks after my relaxer and I follow with a DC with protein.
   **I am waiting on my delivery of Nexxus Emergencee and Aphogee Shampoo and these will be my staples. I will take out the IC and replace it with my Nexxus. 





IF ANY ONE HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT


----------



## Hairsnob (May 17, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I'm half-wigging, juicing and sulfuring it up trying to make my goal of APL before the end of the summer. That is, if I can retain 2-3 inches. Sounds easy, right? Not for me  

So I'm in my half-wig right now and I'm already bored with it after 2 days because the combs in the back hurt so I'm not using them and I have to keep adjusting it. I'll have to go home and sew some clips in there. I'm mad because I can't find my Outre Eva HH half wig and I think I may have thrown her out by mistake  Uggh!! 

What's weird is that I can pull my hair down towards the front and just a few strands are almost at my armpit crease but I would NEVER consider my hair to be anywhere near close to APL even if it were an inch or two longer because I picture APL to be.... I don't know......just better looking and longer. So I guess I need to stop pulling it and just go by my hair in its resting state since I'm relaxed, right??? Looking at my hair from the back I have waaaaay more inches to go than when it's pulled towards the front. That's so weird. erplexed

I attached a pic below. Sorry it's so darn big. 

HHG!!


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (May 20, 2011)

I just got my first Aphogee 2 step treatment. I am some what pleased about my results. My hair feels more healthy and looks thicker. Thumbs Up to my treatment.

Hey Ladies. THIS IS MY FIRST CHALLENGE (ALTHOUGH IT UNOFFICIAL)
My Length –A little shorter than SL and I am Relaxed. 

VITAMINS:: Taking GNC multi-vitamins for hair, nails and skin.
RELAXERS::Stretch my relaxers for at least 2 months. I am working on going longer as my hair gets stronger and using more protective styles to stretch my relaxers.
HEAT::I am whining myself off of heat and only use it when I get a relaxer and touch ups at the salon.

MY REGGIE::

ADDED A GROWTH AIDE::: MEGA TEK
I mixed my MT with Vitamin E, Tree Tree Oil, Black Seed Oil and Olive Oil and some Soffeee oil for hair growth. I wll be applying it 2X-3X a week and getting a weekly wash & set at the salon with a Nexxus Moisturising Conditioner. 
Currently rotating two products when I DC -CON ARGON OIL packets and IC Vitamin/Protein reconstructor)

I currently and will continue to moistuize and seal every night with Profectiv growth and moistiure and sealing products 2x a day, once in the morning and once at night. I also shampoo with Nexxus Therappe. I will also be taking garlic suplements and using a garlic shampoo and conditioner when I wash at home (2X month)

I moisturize my hair and seal my ends and cuticles Nightly I sleep with a silk scarf. I alternate the sides that I wrap my hair. I find that this helps with over manipulating the hair on one side and helps with breakage. 

PS:: I will also be keeping my hair for the majority of the time in a PS like a bun.I would like to get maximum growth .

*I do get an off black rinse 2-4 weeks after my relaxer and I follow with a DC with protein.


----------



## Curlygirly9 (May 20, 2011)

I'm new to the forum but I have been lurking around. I would LOVE to join this challenge (unoficially). 
*Regimen*
Once a week:
Shampoo with black soap (if build up occurs)
Condition and detangle with Aussie moist
DC with Aussie 3 min miracle

Every two weeks:
Black tea rinse

2 or 3 times a week:
Co-wash with a cheapie condish (V05) and Aussie moist

Moisturize with Garnier Fructis sleek and shine leave-in, kids organics shea butter detangling moisturizing hair lotion, seal ends with Mango butter
style with Argan oil eco-styler.
Scalp massage every night


----------



## allmundjoi (May 20, 2011)

NewHairWOWeave said:


> I just got my first Aphogee 2 step treatment. I am some what pleased about my results. My hair feels more healthy and looks thicker. Thumbs Up to my treatment.
> 
> Hey Ladies. THIS IS MY FIRST CHALLENGE (ALTHOUGH IT UNOFFICIAL)
> My Length –A little shorter than SL and I am Relaxed.
> ...



Hey! I think you can claim SL. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## 7thirty89 (May 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies!  I just joined LHC a few days ago and I am aiming for APL by Dec 2011. I know its too late to offically join but Ill be posting my progress and cheering from the sideline!  

Right now my reggie is weekly wash & DC , moisturize & seal daily, sulfur growth aid every other day , and Ill be bunning 90% of the time and on occasion half wigs. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (May 21, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Hey! I think you can claim SL.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX




Thanks Girl.. And According to @7thirty89 's siggy I am


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2011)

7thirty89 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I just joined LHC a few days ago and I am aiming for APL by Dec 2011. I know its too late to offically join but Ill be posting my progress and cheering from the sideline!
> 
> Right now my reggie is weekly wash & DC , moisturize & seal daily, sulfur growth aid every other day , and Ill be bunning 90% of the time and on occasion half wigs.
> 
> Good luck to all!



welcome lady!  i like your siggy!  i'm still going strong with mine.


----------



## OhTall1 (May 22, 2011)

Checking in.  After a 14 week stretch I got my hair relaxed and colored.  Still washing about every 4-5 days.  I just started using Giovanni's deep moisture shampoo and conditioner, which I got at Marshalls and like so far.  I'll probably take the next length check in June.


----------



## Meritamen (May 22, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> Ok, sorry about the multiple posts. I forget about the multiquote button.. HELLO ???
> 
> I only use the conditioner. I apply it for about 5 minutes after my d/c then rinse.


Thanks. Looks like I am going to go out and buy yet another conditioner.  Does it have any slip?


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 23, 2011)

Checking in...I've retained 7in at the nape and 6in at the crown.  APL on me is around 10in so not that far to go!!!!  Also I started taking Fish, Flax, and Borage pills daily (1200mg working my way up to 2400mg then 3600mg)  and this month I've notice 2 huge growth spurts...is it the pills or the summer growing phase.  Idk but I'll take it!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (May 26, 2011)

Just checking in.  I am wearing my hair in wash and gos for these spring and summer months.  I will officially flat iron probably in September which will be my 3d year natural anniversary. Just a stretch check today.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2011)

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> Just checking in. I am wearing my hair in wash and gos for these spring and summer months. I will officially flat iron probably in September which will be my 3d year natural anniversary. Just a stretch check today.


 
From that pic you are already APL. So enjoy APL for spring and summer even if you don't plan to claim it until the fall.


----------



## Incognitus (May 26, 2011)

^^ Yup, Faith is correct. You are absolutely APL.


----------



## karlajamaica (May 27, 2011)

*Four Month Update!*

Hey Ladies,

I've been so busy with life that I forgot about this challenge.  Today I made my bf take pics of my growth and I was shocked!  

I haven't changed my regime at all out of sheer laziness.  The things I wish I did, but don't do are:

- any type of protective styling
- regular trims (every 6 months at most)
- wear a satin cap or bonnet

I'm very color treated, so I DO try to be super good about avoiding heat or aggressive styling.








karlajamaica said:


> Count me in!
> 
> - I'm SL Texlaxed.  I co-wash almost daily with TJ Nourish (my HG) and seal with coconut oil.  Heat once or twice per year.  Curlformers chick.
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Four Month Update!*



karlajamaica said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I've been so busy with life that I forgot about this challenge. Today I made my bf take pics of my growth and I was shocked!
> 
> ...


 
That tatoo is a great length marker.   You are definitely APL. Congratulations.


----------



## karlajamaica (May 27, 2011)

I'm gonna wait and claim APL once I get a hair cut.  That blunt cut I saw in this forum was too vicious.


----------



## Incognitus (May 29, 2011)

^^Congrats on the progress! Yeah, I love how some ladies here have the blunt cut.


----------



## phyl73 (May 29, 2011)

OT...what are those things in that person's stomach and how and why are they there?


----------



## mzteaze (May 29, 2011)

phyl73 said:


> OT...what are those things in that person's stomach and how and why are they there?



Huh????


----------



## allmundjoi (May 29, 2011)

phyl73 said:


> OT...what are those things in that person's stomach and how and why are they there?



Are you referring to my sight? Lol, if so they are swallowed objects-like a spoon. It's an xray one of my med students used in a presentation and I thought it was funny. What's even funnier is seeing the 100 most weird things stuck in the anus/rectum of people who present to the ER. Every year I think Mass General Hospital ER posts it. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey ladies so I think I'm grazing APL, but won't do an official length check until July so we'll see where I'm at then. In the meantime I've switched up my Reggie just a bit for the warmer months ( June-Sept).
- co-wash daily or at least 3x weekly;leaving in some conditioner as my moisturizer and sealing with an oil.
- 1x week light protein treatment
- shampoo 1x week 
- finger detangle during co-wash sessions and do a full detangle session with my shampoo
- DC 1-2x weekly 
- ps of choice = buns


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 3, 2011)

i'm cowashing/dc/detangling once a week and leaving my hair in twists.  i am trying to keep my hands out of my hair to see if i can reach my goal by the end of Aug.  i wish i could cowash more but that is just doing too much to my hair right now.  i can't rock the wash and gos anymore.  i wish i could bun, but i need my hair to be longer for that.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'm just checking in. Nothing exciting, just _trying_ to step back from the heat and stretch out my relaxer a little. I'm 7 wks post and going for at least 8. I know, nothing big but I was planning to relax at 6 wks so I stopped my sulfur applications a couple of weeks ago. If I had known I was going to still be going without relaxing I would have kept applying the sulfur.  

I can't hang with the real stretchers but I'm trying.  I will only stretch as long as I don't see excessive shedding or breakage. The minute I do, I don't care how many weeks post I am, I will relax (6wk minimum though).

I'm tired of not seeing any progress so I hope to see some soon by changing things up a bit. I started using NTM leave-in instead of the HE LTR and I'm sealing with castor oil so we'll see how that goes. My hair was kinda dry so I figured I needed something a litlte more moisturizing.

HHG!!


----------



## orangepeel (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm still here! My hair is SL without any product in it. I cheated a few weeks ago and straightened one of my longest twists. I think I'm there, but refuse to do my whole head.  I have managed to keep manipulation low. I've stepped back from multiple washes per week and now co-wash 2-3x per week. I haven't used shampoo for a while. erplexed


----------



## TruMe (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey All!  I know I am past the cutoff so I will be joining this challenge from the sideline.

*Tell us current length, relaxed or natural,current reggie, style(s) of choice, and other challenges you've joined*
Current length is layered from chin length for the very top and around my face hairs to a little past the middle of my shoulder blades at my nape area.
I am joining this challenge because I just cut off the remaining relaxed ends last week which bumped me hitting BSL by the end of this year (or maybe not, I don't know) so instead I decided to take a step down and shoot for APL by the end of this year.  So, with all that said, I am now 100% natural.
My current reggie is the following:

Alternate between these 2 wash session every 3-4 days - 
Cowash with oils mixed in conditioner, DC under dryer for 30 mins, and either flat two strand twist for a twist out or roller set.

Oil rinse, SLS-Free shampoo, and either flat two strand twist for a twist out or roller set.

Every 2 weeks I use a stronger shampoo as well as do a light protein treatment.

I have 2 spots that aren't bald but real light on hair follicles (for as long as I can remember they have always been this way) and after reading what Nettle can do, I plan on doing an oil massage with this on those two spots 2 days a week.

Style of choice
Flat two strand twist out
For the first time last night, I got to see what my hair would look like if I was to let it just air dry in a wash and go kind of style and it looked real cute (as I was doing my flat twists on one side the other was drying up).  But, I really want to grow and retain length so I'm not sure if I want to take the plunge of a wash and go just yet.

Other challenges
2011 Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge
2011 Cowash Challenge
HOTs, Oil Rinses, End/Scalp Sealing Challenge


----------



## tasha5951 (Jun 4, 2011)

TruMe- Welcome!  I love your hair, especially the shape of it.  You're already really close to APL. great job!


----------



## Imani (Jun 4, 2011)

I have about 3 more inches to APL! This is the closest I've been in a long time.  

I'm really anxious bc the length I'm at now (SL) is about where my hair has always broken off in the past.  So to make it past this point will be a major accomplishment. I'm really hoping the fact that I'm doing things to my hair I've never done before will make the difference. Mainly very little heat, no chemicals, protective styling, and really moisturizing it consistently. 

I'm hoping to flat iron my hair for Thanksgiving and it will be there. Or I may just wait til year end for Christmas/New Years.


----------



## ebsalita (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi there's been some wonderful progress since the last time that I checked into this thread - well done to all you ladies who made it!  To all of those still striving, keep going.

I was blowdrying my hair yesterday and my sister said "do you realise where your hair has grown to?" and she touched my back where my hair hung so I could see and she reckons I'm 1.5 to 2 inches away from APL!  I'm so pleased as I just thought I really wouldn't be anywhere near until the end of the summer, maybe?

It's really renewed my motivation - I wasn't giving up - I'm sticking doggedly to my regime, and moisturising, sealing DCing with every wash, but I felt as if I was just going through the motions.  I'm off to moisturise now - my hair deserves it!


----------



## karlajamaica (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey chica, I see that you only full detange once per week.  Does this help you avoid breakage?  I'm a daily co-washer and I use a shower comb, but I am looking to modify this routine a bit.



13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies so I think I'm grazing APL, but won't do an official length check until July so we'll see where I'm at then. In the meantime I've switched up my Reggie just a bit for the warmer months ( June-Sept).
> - co-wash daily or at least 3x weekly;leaving in some conditioner as my moisturizer and sealing with an oil.
> - 1x week light protein treatment
> - shampoo 1x week
> ...


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 5, 2011)

karlajamaica said:


> Hey chica, I see that you only full detange once per week. Does this help you avoid breakage? I'm a daily co-washer and I use a shower comb, but I am looking to modify this routine a bit.


 
karlajamaica

For me it definitely cuts down on breakage and I notice that if I use a conditioner with good slip I don't really need to use a cocmb. When I was transitioning I did this method and it cut down on breakage tremendously. if you try it let me know how it works for you.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jun 6, 2011)

I am trying to not use heat on my hair. i had a bun and now I have pin curls. I am moisturizing everyday. I am trying for full APL by December. I will not do a length check untill I get a relaxer and that will be in about 2 more weeks . But I am thinking about a twist out for next week or later in the week.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 6, 2011)

tasha5951 - Thanks!!


----------



## Zedster (Jun 6, 2011)

7thirty89 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I just joined LHC a few days ago and I am aiming for APL by Dec 2011. I know its too late to offically join but Ill be posting my progress and cheering from the sideline!
> 
> Right now my reggie is weekly wash & DC , moisturize & seal daily, sulfur growth aid every other day , and Ill be bunning 90% of the time and on occasion half wigs.
> 
> Good luck to all!


This is mad old, but I really like your siggy


----------



## Zedster (Jun 6, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> It's really renewed my motivation - I wasn't giving up - I'm sticking doggedly to my regime, and moisturising, sealing DCing with every wash, but I felt as if I was just going through the motions.  I'm off to moisturise now - my hair deserves it!



This is almost the same with me—minus the impeccable growth. I was getting ready to put my mehandi mix in when I noticed that my hair looked a *tiny bit* longer. It seemed like since I started this challenge it might have grown an inch. There's this stupid spot in the back of my head that WILL NOT GROW no matter what, and it's ridiculously shorter than the rest of my head and very difficult to get into cornrows/flat twists because it's so short. When I was putting my hair up last night, I noticed it wasn't nearly as difficult—my hair must have grown!

I'm not about to celebrate for this challenge because my length is still well within the SL range, but I'm going to keep doing what I've been doing and not get frustrated/bored with my routine. Hope others are having great progress with their growth!


----------



## iamtan (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to join from the sidelines 

1- At Shoulder Length/CBL

2-Current Reggie-
-Co Wash twice a week with Suave Shea Butter Almond Conditioner
-Deep Condition and moisturize with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque every week
-Deep Condition with Hair Mayonnaise ever 2 weeks
-Shampoo whenever necessary with Shea Butter Moisture Shampoo
-Seal hair especially ends with Oil Mixture
-Wash and Go/ Wash and Go Puff Daily (hey....its summer!)
-Take Multigummi Vitamins (he he he I'm a big kid)
-Massage hair daily under pressure from shower head (it feels soooooo good)

Hope to be full APL by Dec 2011

Starting Pic:

see attachment


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2011)

Zedster
i recommend using MegaTek or Ovation for that trouble spot. i had a setback with some hair color.  i had a reaction and it caused a tiny bald spot towards the front of my crown.  i have been using the product and now hair is filling in.  i used it before when i had two spots in the front.  you will get to APL this year soon!


----------



## Shananyganz (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi!! 

Just checking in.

I am presently in individual braids (and have been snce May 21st). I spray my scalp with water each morn (or as needed) and I've been moisturizing with Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and sealing with coconut oil everyday (also when my hair feels dry). I will be re-braiding my edges either today or tomorrow. I am TRYING to keep these in until right before my birthday in July (no special reason, this will almost 2 months to the date of installation)--but I don't see that happening. I will for sure keep these for a month; if I get antsy...I will take down...let my hair breath and braid it back up. But I am doing my BEST to just boss up and take the two-months straight out.

I think I have about 1/4" of growth thus far..not completely happy, but meh...I am cool with that. 

Tis all.

~S~


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 20, 2011)

So, um...can I claim it? Can I, can I, pleeeeease?  I know it's not "full" or that healthy. But can I officially or technically claim it? erplexed


----------



## tasha5951 (Jun 20, 2011)

^^^.... LOL...Girl, claim it! You're literally there "by a hair"!

Great job


----------



## temfash (Jun 20, 2011)

tasha5951 said:


> ^^^.... LOL...Girl, claim it! You're literally there "by a hair"!
> 
> Great job


 
I agree LOL


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2011)

i'm not doing another length check pic until Aug. i'm not trimming my hair until Sept/Oct either.  i put some twists in my hair yesterday. it was hot and i had to come out of that wig.


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 20, 2011)

tasha5951 said:


> ^^^.... LOL...Girl, claim it! You're literally there *"by a hair*"!
> 
> Great job



 Hahaha.....literally!


But I'll take it! Yay! Now I can update my siggy....


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jun 20, 2011)

Checking in with progress pics


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the updates ladies. Great progress. And welcome to all the new ladies.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 20, 2011)

Imani said:


> I have about 3 more inches to APL! This is the closest I've been in a long time.
> 
> I'm really anxious bc the length I'm at now (SL) is about where my hair has always broken off in the past. So to make it past this point will be a major accomplishment. I'm really hoping the fact that I'm doing things to my hair I've never done before will make the difference. Mainly very little heat, no chemicals, protective styling, and really moisturizing it consistently.
> 
> I'm hoping to flat iron my hair for Thanksgiving and it will be there. Or I may just wait til year end for Christmas/New Years.


 

Imani
This is also me to a T!  I am at the point where my hair has never went beyond and I keep saying when I get 10"(APL on me) I will _know_ I have made it.  That is 3 inches and 6 months away. I am not playing on the PS, moisturizing, sealing.  That is what I will be doing from here on out.  

Nothing new to report, just my good ol twists in a bun. It is working very well and I hope to continue doing this until at least fall, then perhaps switch to sew-ins.


----------



## Imani (Jun 20, 2011)

Readyone said:


> Imani
> This is also me to a T!  I am at the point where my hair has never went beyond and I keep saying when I get 10"(APL on me) I will _know_ I have made it.  That is 3 inches and 6 months away. I am not playing on the PS, moisturizing, sealing.  That is what I will be doing from here on out.
> 
> Nothing new to report, just my good ol twists in a bun. It is working very well and I hope to continue doing this until at least fall, then perhaps switch to sew-ins.



Yep, I'm doing the same ol plaits under the half wig. Thats what got me to SL, so hopefully it can get me to APL and beyond. The only thing I've added is I did a protein treatment, I used to avoid protein, but my ends were splitting, so I may start doing it very sporadically, like 2 or 3 times a year. 

I've been trying to grow my hair for like the past 5 years , and this is the first time I've had a solid regimen. No more trying new stuff and new products for the most part. I'm excited I've found something that seems to be working. But it definitely gets boring and tedious. 

My goal is 11 inches in the back of my head, just above my nape by year end. I will literally be awestruck when my hair gets that long.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG so I've finally had time to tend to
My hair after leaving it in a bun for like two weeks. It felt so good and relaxing to pamper myself and my hair was desperately craving some moisture. So I pre-poo'd with lekair cholesterol and detangled in ten sections. Combing through with my beloved lekair was easy as pie. Then I shampooed with tresemme frizzy to smooth and followed up with the conditioner. Air dried a nit and brushed on a bun and topped it off with my phony puff. Gonna try not to neglect my hair anymore since I'm serious about making apl by the end of the summer!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 21, 2011)

Just checking in on you ladies and wishing you well!!!!


----------



## panamoni (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies. I'm joining. I've been away from LHCF for a long time, but I'm glad to be back!

I've been wearing weaves for the past two months.  I'm taking a two week break now and just got a relaxer yesterday, so I'll do a length check tonight.  

What I'll try to do differently going forward:
- not use brushes, fine tooth combs
- rollerset my leaveout hair for the weave, and just flatiron the roots
- apply JBCO around my nape and edges daily
- tie my scarf more loosely as to not apply too much tension to my edges

HHG to everyone!!!


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 22, 2011)

So I'm rushing to get my babies to camp and school, but I wanted to share with y'all 

I CW'd my hair last night and one of my braids was a little loose. When I unbraided it at the end to re-braid it, I stretched that section and it was just about at APL!!!! Baaaaarely  but it was just about there  

There is no one in my life that understands how big of a deal this is, so I wanted to share with you guys. 2 more weeks left in these braids, then I'll do a full length check.

Happy growing ladies!!


----------



## tasha5951 (Jun 22, 2011)

^^^- That's awesome! Congrats on making APL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey ladies!  I'll be cheering everyone on from the sidelines! I'm aiming for APL by the end of the year myself so I love seeing everyone in here making their goal!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> So I'm rushing to get my babies to camp and school, but I wanted to share with y'all
> 
> I CW'd my hair last night and one of my braids was a little loose. When I unbraided it at the end to re-braid it, I stretched that section and it was just about at APL!!!! Baaaaarely  but it was just about there
> 
> ...


 
That's fantastic bride91501. We understand your excitement. Can't wait to see your full length check.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies!  I'll be cheering everyone on from the sidelines! I'm aiming for APL by the end of the year myself so I love seeing everyone in here making their goal!!


 
Sidelines? Why the sidelines? Come on in here and keep me company on the way to APL.  I need you! I need you!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Sidelines? Why the sidelines? Come on in here and keep me company on the way to APL. I need you! I need you!


 
I'm already in 2 APL "challenges" (not really challenges.more like a "just get there whenever" type thread)


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm already in 2 APL "challenges" (not really challenges.more like a "just get there whenever" type thread)


 
Ok  I guess that's ok.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 22, 2011)

bride91501 -


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Jun 22, 2011)

hey ladies! just checking in  Congrats on the progress and to all who achieved their goal!! Im just 2 inches away from mines! APL is about 10" on me and im close to 8"... i may be measuring wrong  but atleast i know im there when i get 10". Im 5'6 by the way so if im wrong please correct me  anywho, good luck ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Charla (Jun 22, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> So I'm rushing to get my babies to camp and school, but I wanted to share with y'all
> 
> I CW'd my hair last night and one of my braids was a little loose. When I unbraided it at the end to re-braid it, I stretched that section and it was just about at APL!!!! Baaaaarely  but it was just about there
> 
> ...


 
bride91501
From TWA to APL in ONE YEAR!  OMG! 

You know I was already inspired by you -- now this is just RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## Imani (Jun 22, 2011)

I just measured last night. I'm at 8.5 inches. 1.5 to go. 3 months.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok  I guess that's ok.


 
I'll be an unofficial member just for you faithVA lol


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I'll be an unofficial member just for you @faithVA lol


 
Thank You. Wow, I didn't know pouting worked so well.  

I'm going to need to practice that more.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Jun 22, 2011)

here are a couple of pics of my progress... im just a few inches away. I think it will be safe to claim APL after October & then off to BSL! My hair is cut in layers... please no setbacks before October


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 22, 2011)

Based on what I was reading yesterday, I think my length might put me at APL right now...but I am scared to get it checked....lol


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2011)

IndifinableJoli said:


> here are a couple of pics of my progress... im just a few inches away. I think it will be safe to claim APL after October & then off to BSL! My hair is cut in layers... please no setbacks before October


 
Are you planning on straightening in October? I couldn't tell by the picture whether your hair was straight or not. Sorry

But you will definitely be able to claim APL. And you might even be close to BSL.


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 22, 2011)

tasha5951 said:


> ^^^- That's awesome! Congrats on making APL!



Thanks tasha5951 ! But being the perfectionist I am, I'll *hopefully* claim _grazing_ APL by early July, and plain ole regular APL by September  

I get so excited thinking about that, I can barely type

Thanks for the support ladies!


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 22, 2011)

Charla said:


> bride91501
> From TWA to APL in ONE YEAR!  OMG!
> 
> You know I was already inspired by you -- now this is just RIDICULOUS!!!



Now a face with cheeks as big as mine should not be blushing this hard thanks a lot Charla 

And chile, as focused as you are in this hair growing game, you'll be at APL in no time


----------



## Janet' (Jun 22, 2011)

bride91501    That's awesome!!! Can't wait to see the full length check pics!!!!!


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Jun 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Are you planning on straightening in October? I couldn't tell by the picture whether your hair was straight or not. Sorry
> 
> But you will definitely be able to claim APL. And you might even be close to BSL.


 

yeah, i plan on straightening it then. My hair is damp here so i could stretch it more... i'll be back in a couple months to update when straightened for better pics


----------



## Blue_Berry (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope I'm not late on joining the challenge. 

*Length:* 
A little bit pass CBL (natural)
*Regimen: *
Clarify once a Month.
Shampoo once a week with a sulfate-free shampoo.
Co-Wash every once in awhile.
Deep Condition once a week.
Protein Treatment once month or maybe every 2 months.
Moisturize everyday or ever three days then seal.
Use Growth aids often and styling products if needed.

_Vitamins_- Alive Multi Liquid and Irwin Naturals Healthy Skin & Hair plus Nails

*Styles*:Sew-ins, Different Types of Braids, RollerSets, PhonyPony, Straightening every once a blue moon (2 or 3 months)



PS: I don't have anything to post pics with, but if I do take some pictures of any kind I will bring them over here.


----------



## Shananyganz (Jun 28, 2011)

Checking in!!

This past week: 

Tuesday- I washed and did a mini-deep condition on my braids. Once they were about 95% air dried, I moisturized, sealed, and put my braids in a bun.

Thursday- I took out the entire front half of my braids and the back (edges and the last two rows across the nape). I moisturized, sealed, sectioned my hair and put it in twists.

Friday- I spent the evening re-braiding with fresh (synthetic) hair. Once completed, I aprayed wated and rubbed a little coconut oil over the finished braids and was good to go. ** When I braid with synthetic hair, I ALWAYS remove the “chemical” base from the hair PRIOR to installation and then spray with a leave in or some kind of moisturizer (Hawaiian Silky) as I braid.

Side note 1:: I don’t know WHY I stopped braiding my hair. That was the craziest thing I could have done hair-wise. I just get SO much growth..well not that my hair grows faster, it just seems I have better retention with my braids. More importantly, my hair is always in good condition from installation to removal. Braids allow me to protect and take care of my hair simultaneously and effortlessly. SO…its braids until the end of 2011. I’ll just keep redoing every month.

Side note 2:: As I was re-braiding....I of course, was anxious to see where I was at with regard to length and I am A LOT closer to APL than I initially thought---at least in the back I am. I'm still not claiming it...not yet. I think I'll stay on the plan I outlined for myself, which was APL by summer's end (late September); if I am past APL..well alrighty then!! But either way, I am FOR SURE APL by summer's end.

Attached are a few pictures of my braids and unoffical length check.

_Disclaimer: My photographer was unable to assist me with taking these pics, so this is the BEST I could do alone. I apologize in advance if any of the shots have a little lean to them. Just know my official ones, will be taken by my photographer…if she is up to is..LOL_


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 28, 2011)

Shananyganz said:


> Tuesday- I washed and did a mini-deep condition on my braids. Once they were about 95% air dried, I moisturized, sealed, and put my braids in a bun.
> 
> Friday- I spent the evening re-braiding with fresh (synthetic) hair. Once completed, I aprayed wated and rubbed a little coconut oil over the finished braids and was good to go. ** When I braid with synthetic hair, I ALWAYS remove the “chemical” base from the hair PRIOR to installation and then spray with a leave in or some kind of moisturizer (Hawaiian Silky) as I braid.


Looks like you are either right at APL or centimeters away from it. You'll definitely be there by Sept.! Way to grow! Nice braids by the way. 
I have two questions if you don't mind. How did you go about deep conditioning your hair and having it remain so nice looking? And how do you remove the chemical base from synthetic hair?
I'm getting bored of wigs and was thinking about getting individuals or cornrows with synthetic hair but that stuff makes me itch so bad.


----------



## Shananyganz (Jun 28, 2011)

Ravengirl

1) I deep conditioned prior to installing this new set of braids...so I didn't have to worry about "keeping them nice". Usually I just place whatever I am using in one of those color application bottles and just focus on my scalp. I try not to "handle" my braids too much and I for sure don't rub them. I remove the excess water by squeezing the braids, towel patting and just let them air dry. I still experience some frizziness, but it is usually minimal and only increases as the braids get older, but by that time, I need to re-braid anyway.

2) I remove the chemical base by soaking the synthetic hair in vinegar water. I actually got this trick off the Crown and Glory website. I think the exact directions are there. I don't measure the vinegar...just fill the sink with water and pour until I smell it (maybe half a cup). After about 10-15 minutes I remove the hair and rinse with a cheapy conditioner and let it air dry over night. What I will say is that I find it easiest to braid the synthetic hair tight....when it comes in the pack it is loose and that can lead to tangles if you just soak it out the pack without braiding it tighter. Hope that makes sense.

Sorry so long. And appreicate the compliment!!


----------



## tashboog (Jun 28, 2011)

@shananyganz: Your braid install looks great and you already look like your APL in the back to me. Your hair is really growing fast and keep doing what your doing because its definitely working .


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 29, 2011)

Shananyganz

Um, you're already at APL.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2011)

i getting there!  i'm so excited to see where i will be in Sept!  i know i wear my bra strap very low too.  excuse the back fat!  i am going to start working on that on 7/1.

editing size of pics will be back


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2011)

you are APL girl!  it is time for you to move on to the BSL challenge! 



Shananyganz said:


> Checking in!!
> 
> This past week:
> 
> ...


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 29, 2011)

Very beautiful hair ladies!


----------



## Shananyganz (Jun 29, 2011)

You ladies are SO encouraging!!! Even as you kick me out...LOL

But---since I'm also factoring in a trim...I'll still wait to grow some more; its my way of ensuring I am not butt hurt once those ends are clipped. For me APL will be my longest length EVER...and I just want it to look a certain way... Call me crazy, but that is just how I think. 

~S~


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 29, 2011)

Well here I am too.
I have about 3 solid inches and 6 months to go.  I am getting a sew in tomorrow and plan to be sewed up for the remaining six months.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2011)

Readyone-

you are pretty much there too!  you must be going for Full APL with 3 more inches?


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 29, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> @Readyone-
> 
> you are pretty much there too! you must be going for Full APL with 3 more inches?


 
shortdub78

You think so? I don't feel like I am close.  But yeah I am aiming for full APL before I claim it.  While the nape is almost there, I would like at least the whole back to get there, even though my hair is in layers.

You seem to be there if not superrrrr close.  I think by December you will be well on your way to BSL.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes Congrats! i guess i am on the same train as you too! 



Readyone said:


> shortdub78
> 
> You think so? I don't feel like I am close.  But yeah I am aiming for full APL before I claim it.  While the nape is almost there, I would like at least the whole back to get there, even though my hair is in layers.
> 
> You seem to be there if not superrrrr close.  I think by December you will be well on your way to BSL.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 29, 2011)

I've made APL but I'm going to do an official length check at the end of August/early September, possibly on blowdried hair. I won't be flat ironing until Christmas and hopefully I'm BSL by then!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2011)

it looks like a lot of us are hitting our goals on schedule!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 29, 2011)

I wanna hit MY goal on schedule toooo...! ..

Come on Apl December 2011!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I wanna hit MY goal on schedule toooo...! ..
> 
> Come on Apl December 2011!!!



i bet you are on track lady!  are you looking for full APL too?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 29, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> i bet you are on track lady!  are you looking for full APL too?



For this year...no i'm just looking to claim it. But I hope to be full APL early next year and to scrape BSL by the end of next year as well. 

It's so crazy to me that I'm at the same length I was when I first started my HHJ...almost APL...I was relaxed...and it took me 6 months IIRC to get from there to BSL. 
So I'm excited to see what 6 months means to me for this journey


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jun 30, 2011)

I would like to be an unofficial mid-year member. I am currently a little beyond CBL and hoping to be full APL by the end of the year.  I have a very simple reggie. I wash with ACV and DC once a week and generally wear twist outs, puffs or buns. I am horrible about protective styling because I just love wearing my hair "out".  However, I may get twist towards the end of the summer when the humidity is at its worse here in GA. 

I haven't taken any length check pics in a while but when I take some I will have to come back and post them.


----------



## g.lo (Jun 30, 2011)

hi ladies,

maybe too late to join, but i want to try.
i would like to be full APL by end of december!

My reggie:

-wash and DC once a week with BFH
-protective style from 1st of july!

here are my start pic taken on june 25


----------



## tasha5951 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm claiming it ladies!!!!

I ended my transition today and started relaxing again.  1st pic is of Jan. 1st 2011, 2nd & 3rd are from today....here come BSL!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 1, 2011)

Out of the bun and into a sew in until the end of September.  I plan to co wash every two weeks and do a real wash once a month and DC. I plan to spritz with a moisterizing braid spray a couple of times a week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2011)

congrats tasha5951!


----------



## Shananyganz (Jul 1, 2011)

@tasha5951

YAY!!!

I also read your relax update thread...good luck on your stretches!! Albeit unintentional at the time, that 14 week stretch really did wonders. Were there any "hiccups" along the way (in the 14 weeks)?

Once again, great progress!

~S~


----------



## tashboog (Jul 1, 2011)

tasha5951 said:


> I'm claiming it ladies!!!!
> 
> I ended my transition today and started relaxing again.  1st pic is of Jan. 1st 2011, 2nd & 3rd are from today....here come BSL!!!



Congrats you go girl! You'll be at BSL before you know it!


----------



## tasha5951 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ooops, I just went back and read where I said "14 weeks"...it was actually 14 MONTHS!   So, yeah, I went back and edited that.  No major hiccups along the way.  This humidity was not making things any easier and I'm just too active to have hair that starts nice and tamed in the morning and ends up as Cousin It after teaching 2-3 fitness classes. 



Shananyganz said:


> @tasha5951
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## tasha5951 (Jul 1, 2011)

I just took a picture of me in a bra and I SWEAR BSL on me is another 12 inches!!! It's insane!  I really think BSL and MBL are the same length on me so I think I'm going to work towards BSB and make that my "BSL" 



tashboog said:


> Congrats you go girl! You'll be at BSL before you know it!


----------



## Shananyganz (Jul 1, 2011)

tasha5951 said:


> Ooops, I just went back and read where I said "14 weeks"...it was actually 14 MONTHS!  So, yeah, I went back and edited that. No major hiccups along the way. This humidity was not making things any easier and I'm just too active to have hair that starts nice and tamed in the morning and ends up as Cousin It after teaching 2-3 fitness classes.


 
LOL..either way, your hair looks great!!

~S~


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 1, 2011)

update.
I blowdried my hair a few weeks ago. here's a comparison.
Idk how long it actually is when fully stretched/flat ironed, but i want a really full APL. APL on blowdried hair sounds nice....


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok I don't feel part of this challenge yet so I am committing today to participate more in this thread and get it going.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2011)

yay!
have you taken any progress pics to see where you are at currently? (not for you to post, but for you)



faithVA said:


> Ok I don't feel part of this challenge yet so I am committing today to participate more in this thread and get it going.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> yay!
> have you taken any progress pics to see where you are at currently? (not for you to post, but for you)


 
I took my last progress pics at the end of April for the SL challenge. I just hit SL then. Oh, and I took that so called picture for the Summer Spurt Challenge as a starting pic. I was real lazy with that. 

I will take my next length shots mid September for the growth spurt challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2011)

I installed kinky twists this weekend to give my hair a break and to stay out of my hair.  I will be installing this more often to get me to APL and probably to BCB as well. I realized after putting these in, if my twists would hang this long I would feel like my hair is long. Not sure what length I would need to get my twists to hang this long.

Still have a lot of practice to do on my install. This is my 2nd. But I learned a lot more this time then I did last time.


----------



## tashboog (Jul 4, 2011)

Your install came out so good faithVA! I like the way you styled it.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2011)

tashboog said:


> Your install came out so good faithVA! I like the way you styled it.


 
Thanks tashboog,

I wish you had been with me yesterday. I was struggling. When I finished it was huge. I was tired and just wanted to cry. My mom looked at it and just shook her head. But curling the ends soften it up a lot.

APL I'm coming for you.


----------



## Incognitus (Jul 4, 2011)

faithVA  I love it! How did you learn to the the installs yourself?


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 4, 2011)

I feel like I'm almost there...closeish, but I HAD to get a trim.



Got frustrated for the last time...


And got a texlax/trim 



Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2011)

Incognitus said:


> @faithVA I love it! How did you learn to the the installs yourself?


 
Thank you Incognitus - I watched 2 yt videos to learn how to start the twist. Even though I understood the concept, I had finished my entire head before I really started to get the hang of it. 

After watching the videos I have just been practicing on smaller sections of hair. I am still learning though. I am not a natural braider so I just keep pushing through. I learned a lot more this time then I did the first.


----------



## bride91501 (Jul 5, 2011)

Alright ladies....here are the pics I promised a couple of weeks ago lol.

My stubborn underarm back-fat is throwing off the APL line (ya'll know what I'm talking about.......), but bump it. Ima go ahead and claim GRAZING APL!






Next Stop: Full APL - September 2011


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 5, 2011)

So I don't know what is going on but my front grows faster than my back. I am doing the same thing all around protective styling my arse off. There is still hope for August though so we'll see.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2011)

tasha5951 said:


> I'm claiming it ladies!!!!
> 
> I ended my transition today and started relaxing again. 1st pic is of Jan. 1st 2011, 2nd & 3rd are from today....here come BSL!!!


 
Great progress tasha5951. SL to APL in 6 months or less, Wow


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats bride91501!

faithVA
your hair looks so nice!  i wish i could get the hang of kinky twists.


----------



## g.lo (Jul 5, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Alright ladies....here are the pics I promised a couple of weeks ago lol.
> 
> My stubborn underarm back-fat is throwing off the APL line (ya'll know what I'm talking about.......), but bump it. Ima go ahead and claim GRAZING APL!
> 
> ...


 

bride91501 your are such an inspiration, your hair retention is amazing!! keep up the good work! Kimay tube should watch out!


----------



## bride91501 (Jul 5, 2011)

^^awwww thanks for the compliment g.lo! 

I'm really not trying to think too hard about it, just trying to stay focused on my regimen until the end of the year. THEN maybe I'll let myself peak around the corner at waist-length


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> Congrats @bride91501!
> 
> @faithVA
> your hair looks so nice! i wish i could get the hang of kinky twists.


 
Thanks shortdub78. I am still practicing. It hasn't been easy. I had completed my entire head before I started to catch on to how to start the twists. So next time, I hope to do a better job. These are sort of loose so I may be doing another install sooner than I expected.


----------



## Shananyganz (Jul 7, 2011)

CHECKING IN!!

OKAY!! So…on Monday night, I was lurking LHCF and ran across the Sulfur challenge. And BAMM!! recollection of my wanting to CONSISTENTLY incorporate sulfur into my mix rush over me. I’ve used it in the past and LOVED the way it made my scalp feel BUT!!! I hate the smell (sensitive nose??) and so does my s/o (poor baby). What to do…what to DO??? As I read more, I saw that some ladies use sulfur, but wash out in the morn. Lightbulb---I figured; why not add the sulfur to my hair the night before a wash day!! Problem solved for all = ) While I’m not using it (sulfur) every day or even every other day, I AM using it and for the in-between (wash) times, I can resort to using the spray (and baggy overnight), which (the spray)doesn’t smell that bad at all. I’m hoping, this will benefit my hair in some way….but time will tell.

On to the story--- That same night, I applied the Sulfur 8 grease (in the jar) to my scalp, massaged (my scalp) for about 5 to 10 minutes and baggied overnight. Tuesday morning I was able to let it marinate in my braids all day until I washed it that afternoon. I co-washed with VO5 Tea Therapy (love this stuff!!) mixed with a little VO5 Moisture Milk- Strawberries and Cream (repeated twice). I then applied the SO Sexy Healthy & Hydrated Moisture Mask and let it sit on my braids for about 5 to 10 minutes. Rinsed and applied the So Sexy Healthy & Hydrated Conditioner and rinsed. MINI REVIEW:: I’m a little indifferent to the SO Sexy products---while I feel they smell great and work well with my hair, I can’t say that they do anything spectacular. BUT after the Sulfur 8, I HAD to have me some hair smell good….as I said that stuff REEKS!!

Once my braids were air dried about 85-95%, I moisturized and sealed using Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 followed by and a mixture of Olive, Almond, and Castor oil (giving the coconut oil a rest for a while). I typically pay close attention to where I know the ends of MY actual hair stop in the braid when doing this--- ESPECIALLY after a wash. 

Long story short, I was able to use the sulfur, I washed my braids, and all is well in the smell department.

~S~
_
Disclaimer: I'm also in the HYH Challenge, so you might see double posts from me. I will try to help this where possible, but sometimes the information I want to share is relevant to both challenges. Hope this is okay._


----------



## tashboog (Jul 7, 2011)

*Update*: I've been in mini twist since last week and I am planning on keeping them in 2 to 3 weeks at a time. I was able to wash and DC successfully with the mini twist. I'm about to go hard in the paint with protective styling so that I can achieve full APL this year . I really need to step up my moisture game because I'm noticing more single strand knots lately and I've been cutting them which is probably setting me back a little. The good news is I'm only 1/2 inch away from APL in the nape area .


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 7, 2011)

i'm glad i am using products that are able to keep my hair moisturized without having to reapply daily or even 2x daily.  my hair is doing fine wearing it out.  protective styles just don't cut it for me.  my hair doesn't mine micro braids or cornrows though. (no hair added)  right now i am planning my winter reggie.  i am going to stock up on products, scarves, and hats.  i feel i am at APL now, but i won't claim it for awhile.  on this site you have to be close to BSL to claim apl. lol


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 7, 2011)

Well my mini update is this...

My hair is doing well.  I will need to wait until the colder months to do an actual length check because my hair appears to be the same length in my last three length check pictures.  

What is interesting is that for now, my hair appears to be thickening up (and growing more width wise than lengthwise).  Is anyone else experiencing this?

I will need more time to reach APL at this rate.  But I am still plugging away.


----------



## Blue_Berry (Jul 9, 2011)

Update: 
My hair is in a sew-in. I will be keeping it in a sew-in for 2 or 2 1/2 months. I will be co-washing my hair underneath every week or ever 2 weeks. (diluted conditioner and putting it in a spray bottle.)When it get to the 3rd or 4th week I will shampoo and deep condition. I will spray a leave-in in my hair and add my growth concoction to my scalp.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 9, 2011)

bride91501  on your progress!!!! That's awesome! You will be full APL by the end of the year, I predict!!


----------



## Imani (Jul 9, 2011)

Still doing the same ol plaits under the half wig. Super boring. Seems like I've been having more shedding that usual, not sure whats up with that. I've been slacking a little on moisturizing and oiling my scalp since I relocated but I'm going to get back on track asap and hopefully will see some progress come Sept 24. Already made my appointment for a flat iron and trim, hoping to be at least grazing APL by then.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 9, 2011)

Everyday I'm puffin it.


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 9, 2011)

i (semi) straightened my hair today out of the blue...i didnt take proper length check pics but my hair is longer than i thought...i need about 2 inches cut off due to the Tangle Teezer which i plan to cut gradually by the end of the year, but i still might make APL *crosses fingers*


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 9, 2011)

iri9109, the thickness of your hair is insane.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 9, 2011)

I thought I was going to be able to do a length check except when I flat ironed last week, my hair puffed up faster than I could capture the (full) length on camera.  I know I am not at APL yet but I can't tell  ya how much further I need to go either.

The pics I did take make my hair look approximately the same length as back in March.  :-(


----------



## g.lo (Jul 10, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> i (semi) straightened my hair today out of the blue...i didnt take proper length check pics but my hair is longer than i thought...i need about 2 inches cut off due to the Tangle Teezer which i plan to cut gradually by the end of the year, but i still might make APL *crosses fingers*



Iri9109 the thickness of your hair is


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jul 11, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> I would like to be an unofficial mid-year member. I am currently a little beyond CBL and hoping to be full APL by the end of the year.  I have a very simple reggie. I wash with ACV and DC once a week and generally wear twist outs, puffs or buns. I am horrible about protective styling because I just love wearing my hair "out".  However, I may get twist towards the end of the summer when the humidity is at its worse here in GA.
> 
> I haven't taken any length check pics in a while but when I take some I will have to come back and post them.



I did a length check this weekend and here is my pic. I did not expect my hair to be this long it looks as though I am grazing APL,  Let me know what you think ladies.

http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_126/225_251/DSCF7248-vi.jpg


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 11, 2011)

Twisted and dusted my ends tonite. I feel better now


----------



## islanchile (Jul 15, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> I did a length check this weekend and here is my pic. I did not expect my hair to be this long it looks as though I am grazing APL,  Let me know what you think ladies.
> 
> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_126/225_251/DSCF7248-vi.jpg



You made it girl!  Congrats!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 16, 2011)

Uniqzoe
you are there lady!  Congrats!

nothing much going on here.  well the front of my hair is touching my lips now, so i guess that's a good thing?  Yep i am going to give myself til the end of Aug to see where i am officially.

i hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## PrissyHippie (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola Ladies. I have fallen off the train. I am back on it as of today.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2011)

I took off about 1/2 inch to 1 inch today. My ends feel better. I think I may still have an inch or 2 of colored ends that need to go but I will wait 8 weeks to see if I need to trim any more. I decided I would rather take off more now than waiting until I reach APL and then having to take too much off.

So back to hiding my hair so I can take my mind off of whether its growing or not.


----------



## sj10460 (Jul 18, 2011)

My hair won't grow (I know the proper way is, I'm not retaining any length) but I'm so frustrated with my hair, I don't even come into the hair challenges anymore. I've been SL since LAST YEAR JUNE and the same ONE YEAR LATER. I give up. I have to accept the fact that my hair will never be long again and learn to love it the way it is.


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 18, 2011)

sj10460, what is it that you are doing to your hair? What is your hair care regimen?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 18, 2011)

sj10460 said:


> My hair won't grow (I know the proper way is, I'm not retaining any length) but I'm so frustrated with my hair, I don't even come into the hair challenges anymore. I've been SL since LAST YEAR JUNE and the same ONE YEAR LATER. I give up. I have to accept the fact that my hair will never be long again and learn to love it the way it is.



BLASPHEMY!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm really liking this Mixed Silk leave in tho! I know not a lot of ppl like it...but for the mood i've been in lately I like that I don't have to layer a gel over a leave in and put a finisher on top. 

With this I just rake/smooth it thru with my hands after washing and wear it in a WnG puff. Now if I want to wear my hair in a "down" wash n go I pull out the EcoStyler and my leave in and style finisher...which also gives me 3 day hair...but not as soft.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 18, 2011)

SmilingElephant

What's the Mixed Silk leave in?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Chiquitita (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, so maybe I've been trippin' for nothing.... I just posted in another thread that I feel like my hair is at a stand still.  I've been sooo tempted to straighten before December, but I decided to get DH involved to do a pull test instead.


 Just to ease my nerves a bit...


So here's my mini update pics.















I do have to say that DH did a good job for his first time, eyy ??


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 19, 2011)

EtherealEnigma said:


> SmilingElephant
> 
> What's the Mixed Silk leave in?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2



It's a Mixed Chicks knock off sold at Sallys. It's made by Silk Elements.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jul 19, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> Ok, so maybe I've been trippin' for nothing.... I just posted in another thread that I feel like my hair is at a stand still.  I've been sooo tempted to straighten before December, but I decided to get DH involved to do a pull test instead.
> 
> 
> Just to ease my nerves a bit...
> ...



Yes he did an excellent job! Great job to you on your progress.  I too am trying to hold out until the Winter b4 I straighten. You can do it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 19, 2011)

sj10460 said:


> My hair won't grow (I know the proper way is, I'm not retaining any length) but I'm so frustrated with my hair, I don't even come into the hair challenges anymore. I've been SL since LAST YEAR JUNE and the same ONE YEAR LATER. I give up. I have to accept the fact that my hair will never be long again and learn to love it the way it is.



sj10460
what is your reggie?  we are here to help.  this is not a race to see who can get there the fastest.  getting to APL is a big hurdle.  tell us what is going on and we will help you.  APL is a challenge, not challenging you to get to APL.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 19, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> It's a Mixed Chicks knock off sold at Sallys. It's made by Silk Elements.



Oh, thanks. I might have to check that out!


----------



## Shananyganz (Jul 22, 2011)

*CHECKING IN!!*

So...I decided to keep my braids past the two month mark (originally installed May 21st)---I washed, deep conditioned, and rebraided the front section, side edges, and nape last Thursday (July 14th). 

My plans are to keep another 3 weeks...take them out and do a really good wash, deep condition and protein treatment. Then redo into a sew-in and small braids (in the front) for an upcoming trip.

We shall see cause I am really loving the EASE of my braids right now. I have confirmed that I have grown an inch since May!! YAY!!!

~S~


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 22, 2011)

things are going good so far.  i'm still working out a product/style reggie that will carry me on for the winter. i still won't be revealing anything until Sept, after i had my trim.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm inching my way to APL SLOWLY but surely. 

At least I'm pretty sure I'll be there by the end of the year since I have a couple of inches to go. <-----notice the wishful and positive thinking 

One thing I can say that's good about this heatwave is that it's keeping me from putting extra heat in my hair. Since there's no use flat-ironing when it will be a frizzball by the time you get where you're going anyway.

I haven't been keeping up on my sulfur on the scalp and if I had I probably would be there by now. Oh well.  But I'm still taking my MSM. 

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2011)

I've gone back to using sulfur regularly and I will finish out this bottle of Noixin follicle booster then switch back to my MT mix (which I think worked better anyway).


----------



## queenbree (Jul 22, 2011)

I know I'm all late but I just had to join. I haven't been able to grow my hair back to APL for the past 4-5 years erplexed. . .

1-Current length: CBL,transitioning.

2-Current Reggie-
-Shampoo 1x per week (still trying to find a good shampoo)
-DC 1x per week w/ LeKair Cholesterol Plus Conditioner (still need a good moisturizing DC that doesn't contain mineral oil)
-Cowash w/ Suave Almond & Shea Butter Conditioner or Tresemme Naturals conditioners
-Leave in Conditioner: Giovanni DLI + water mix or KCKT
-Moisturize w/ plain water & seal or use ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer
-Seal w/ Shea Butter, Grapeseed Oil, or Jojoba OIl-Protective Styles during the week, wash & go on the weekends
-Styling Products are Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel, KCCC
-Styles are braidouts, bantu knot outs, two strand twists, curlformer sets, & dominican blowouts

3- Other Challenges I've Joined-
-Weight Loss/Hair Growth pt. 2

My hair is in twists right now but I'll try to post a pic soon.


----------



## ebsalita (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't updated here at all, really - but it's been great seeing those of you who made it to APL already.  I am making progress - my hair feels good and seems to be retaining most of it's length.  I am below collar bone now, but a bit uneven as I'm not really cutting just S&D's.  It's not a brilliant picture - it was late and I didn't intend to share this picture.  I think I'm about 2" away from being able to claim - I really hope I make it by Dec goal.


----------



## Chiquitita (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm just ready to bun already. I feel like once I can bun, at least my styling woes will be over (I am very style challenged).  

Twists seem to wreak havoc on my ends and I have yet to achieve a decent twist out. 

Right now, my hair is parted down the middle with two mini buns on each side with bangs out. I just don't want to put too much tension on my hairline by pulling on the front to get it into the pony holder.

This seems to be working as a PS for now. I'm trying to figure out a regi for Fall/Winter that doesn't involve wigs. But I may cave in eventually, we'll see.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> I'm just ready to bun already. I feel like once I can bun, at least my styling woes will be over (I am very style challenged).


 
I'm with you Chiquitita. A bun seems like such a big prize. I don't even know if I will be able to do a bun but I am thinking it would at least add an option to an emergency style. Right now all of my styling options seem to take hours.


----------



## Imani (Jul 25, 2011)

My latest length check. Flat ironing and trimming in Sept. I think I'm on track to make it in December. I am going to act a straight up fool when I finally make it; will be longest my hair or anyone's hair in my family has ever been.


----------



## Chiquitita (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes indeed.  A bun is definitely a prize.  And to think, I used to take it for granted back in my relaxed days.

Imani Very nice progress...  Looks like you'll make it before December !!


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope I can claim it by December but the back of my head is growing in so slowly that its scaring me a little bit.


----------



## ebsalita (Jul 26, 2011)

Imani

Your progress is great - I'm sure we graduated from SL at about the same time? You look like you will defo make it for December - your nape is doing fantastically - my nape is the shortest part of my hair, ironically - not sure why - any tips for a sister?  Mine isn't dry or anything, it just doesn't seem to grow quite as fast as the front and sides - the same can be said of the middle section of my hair erplexed



Imani said:


> My latest length check. Flat ironing and trimming in Sept. I think I'm on track to make it in December. I am going to act a straight up fool when I finally make it; will be longest my hair or anyone's hair in my family has ever been.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 26, 2011)

Imani!

it is coming! yay!


----------



## Imani (Jul 26, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> Imani
> 
> Your progress is great - I'm sure we graduated from SL at about the same time? You look like you will defo make it for December - your nape is doing fantastically - my nape is the shortest part of my hair, ironically - not sure why - any tips for a sister?  Mine isn't dry or anything, it just doesn't seem to grow quite as fast as the front and sides - the same can be said of the middle section of my hair erplexed



ebsalita Actually my nape is weird, it grows FASTER than the rest of my hair, always has. Its a looser, silkier texture than the rest of my hair and I always end up with a tail bc it grows so fast.  Thats why I'm not going to let myself get too excited and ahead of myself bc I know some of that hair is going to get  cut off to blend w/the rest of my hair when I get it trimmed in September. 

I have a small section in the middle of my head above my nape that I've always had problems growing, the texture is really tight and really thin and the scalp very irritable. When I was relaxed it was awful, sometimes it would snap off to about 1 inch of hair, and I would have a big gaping hole in the back of my head, with my long nape hanging down below it looking a hot-mullet mess

What I did to help that section out was really just the basics:
-went natural so no more chemicals 
-minimize heat
-protective styling
-massaging sulfur on my scalp in that area
-keeping it moisturized and oiled
-biotin,multivits, and eating enough protein


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jul 26, 2011)

Length check in 2 weeks. I am sooo excited I think I have alot of new growth.  I have co-washes my hair to keep the ng manageable. My touch up is very well needed.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey ladies! I haven't checked in in a while.  I'm still wigging it like a fool in this heat.  At this point, I am hating wigs....next week (Friday) I plan on getting my hair braided.  Surprisingly, I think that I'm going to braid my hair until the end of the year.  Hopefully, I'll be graduating with you all in December.  I haven't done any length checks per se, as I am not using heat on my hair at all this year, but I have been taking pictures of my fro as it gets bigger!!! I want to be pleasently surprised in December!


----------



## Sianna (Jul 26, 2011)

Grow ladies GROW!! 

I'll be cheering you on from the sidelines! I didn't join the challenge for this year cause I really don't see me making APL by December, but hey, there's always next year right?! 

Imani Call me crazy for this, but all this time I thought your hair was relaxed! 
In your avatar and your siggy, your hair always looks so sleek and shiny! I have no idea how you accomplish that! I can never get my hair to look like that!


----------



## Imani (Jul 26, 2011)

Sianna said:


> Grow ladies GROW!!
> 
> I'll be cheering you on from the sidelines! I didn't join the challenge for this year cause I really don't see me making APL by December, but hey, there's always next year right?!
> 
> ...



Sianna Lol, nope, did a long term transition, I never BC'd. I wore my hair straight like 100% of the time throughout most of my transition before I realized I was probably never going to reach my goals using heat that much. Then started wearing wigs 100% of the time. So I don't have very many pics of my hair in its natural state. 

I don't accomplish anything, lol. I pay some very skilled stylists.  That is one of my goals for the year however, to learn how to flat iron my own hair.


----------



## ebsalita (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you Imani- I really appreciate your kindness in sharing with me.  I know what you mean about texture making a difference to growth rate - I have a silkier texture right at the front, which seems to grow better.  I am doing the no relaxer, sealing etc, however I do blowdry and flatiron my hair weekly as I choose to wear it straight - it's been great for combating SSK's and I prefer the styles.  I think there are a number of things you've suggested which I could do:

1.   I have been researching the sulphur you mentioned below - I was reluctant to try it before as I remember using sulfur8 on my hair as a teenager - it smelled and didn't help the dry scalp I was supposed to be treating, lol!  I'm thinking of using it with grapeseed oil like Njoy did.  No harm in giving it a whirl, right?

2.   I will baby the nape hair a bit more too.  Also, thinking about it, sometimes, the nape gets a bit matted when I take my hair down in the house because it takes up moisture from my skin, I need to keep it up off my neck - I will also flat iron it on a lower heat than the rest of my hair.

3.   At the moment I am using Fantasia ic carrot oil moisturiser and then sealing it with hot 6 oil, which is working well, but I could do better by using something without mineral oil - things like blue magic, dax heavy mineral oils have never been my hair's friend.

Thanks again!


Imani said:


> ebsalita Actually my nape is weird, it grows FASTER than the rest of my hair, always has. Its a looser, silkier texture than the rest of my hair and I always end up with a tail bc it grows so fast.  Thats why I'm not going to let myself get too excited and ahead of myself bc I know some of that hair is going to get  cut off to blend w/the rest of my hair when I get it trimmed in September.
> 
> I have a small section in the middle of my head above my nape that I've always had problems growing, the texture is really tight and really thin and the scalp very irritable. When I was relaxed it was awful, sometimes it would snap off to about 1 inch of hair, and I would have a big gaping hole in the back of my head, with my long nape hanging down below it looking a hot-mullet mess
> 
> ...


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm about an 1-2in away from APL. I hope to get there by October. 






It has been acting a bit unruly. I hope a nice DC will calm it down.

ETA: this picture was taken June 3, 2011


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm In!!! I hope to be FULL APL when I relax in Novemenber (I stretch six months, so I will not know until then). My starting pic:


----------



## Whirledpeas (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm in as well! 
*Current length:* SL
*Hair Type:* Natural
*Reggie:* Work in progress but it includes no/low heat, minimal manipulation, henna, and daily protein shakes
*Pictures: *See signature


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 1, 2011)

I got a relaxer on Thursday, I just couldn't handle my ng. This picture was taken today


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 1, 2011)

You ladies are doing well,congratulations to those who have made APL. I haven't posted ina long time because I was braided up. I'm currently taking them out and will do an update shortly


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 1, 2011)

still hanging in there.  will do an official length check next month before and after i trim.  i am going back to cowashing.  i miss washing my hair often.  i don't really dig this once a week or every few days stuff.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 1, 2011)

everyone is doing so well!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 1, 2011)

Last month I wore extensions (kinky twists, box braids). Last night I put my hair in micro two strand twists. Let's see if I can rock this style for month. I'll take 3 weeks. If I can then I will wear this style for the rest of the summer. k

I'm still doing a lot of trimming to my ends so not retaining much. But don't plan on trimming again until September and then right before I straighten in December.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey ladies  haven't checked in here in a while. I'm about 1.5" friom APL. I've been keeping my hair bunned in 2-strand twist for the past month and it has been a pretty simple reggie. I will keep this as my PS for the remainder of the year and hopefully I'm grazing BSL :crossfingers:


----------



## GreenD (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

It's been a minute, but I thought I'd check in. I got all of my bad ends trimmed, so I'm not too far from APL, so that was a mini set back. I'm currently weaved up until Labor Day so I'll check in with pics then.

Happy Hair Growing!!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Aug 4, 2011)

Claiming APL today after my flat iron picture attached.  On to BSB.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2011)

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> Claiming APL today after my flat iron picture attached. On to BSB.


 
Congratulations beverly_Ann_Properties ... Way to go. :woohoo:


----------



## Uniqzoe (Aug 4, 2011)

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> Claiming APL today after my flat iron picture attached.  On to BSB.



Congrats to you Bev! Looking good.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yaasss Honeyyyy! Congrats!



Beverly Ann Properties said:


> Claiming APL today after my flat iron picture attached.  On to BSB.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 4, 2011)

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> Claiming APL today after my flat iron picture attached.  On to BSB.



Congrats!  You will reach BSL soon.


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow........... Ladies you are doing well


----------



## Shananyganz (Aug 5, 2011)

CHECKING IN!!

So..uhm... Sunday took my braids out (R.I.P....loved those things!!)---it took a minute because I wanted to make sure I removed all of the shed hair. As I finished a section I braided into one big braid. On Monday I did a REALLY good wash and treatment as follows::

- Pre-pooed with Vo5 Tea Therapy to detangle my hair. Most of my hair had been braided for 2 months straight... and even though I detangled as I removed the extension hair...I was NOT trying to play.
- Washed with Giovanni Clarifying Shampoo followed by Nourish Spa Shampoo
-Applied Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor focusing on my ends and rinsed with lukewarm water after 5 minutes
- Deep Conditioned with ORS Replenishing pack for 3 hours (covered twisted hair with plastic cap and then wrapped my towel around my head
- Followed my DC with Nourish Spa Conditioner and rinsed with cold water
- To finish, I detangled a little further, moisturized with Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and sealed with a mixture of almond, olive, and castor oil and air dried.

I didn't touch my hair until Wednesday at which time I placed it in a bun...

Not sure what's next...

~S~


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 7, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I've made APL but I'm going to do an official length check at the end of August/early September, possibly on blowdried hair. I won't be flat ironing until Christmas and hopefully I'm BSL by then!




I blowdried my hair last night and decided to do my length check today since this is our "free weekend" and I'll probably be busy at the end of August. I lightly flat ironed a piece in the back but couldn't get the ends or the edges straight as I normally can, probably because I tried to use a 2 inch flat iron. I obviously need to get rid of that. But anywho, I'm confident that I can make BSL by December. I'll be getting a trim then and hopefully I'll be full BSL by February. Good luck on your hair journey ladies and I can't wait to see everyone's progress pics.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 7, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle
oh my word!  congrats and i know you will make it before December!



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I blowdried my hair last night and decided to do my length check today since this is our "free weekend" and I'll probably be busy at the end of August. I lightly flat ironed a piece in the back but couldn't get the ends or the edges straight as I normally can, probably because I tried to use a 2 inch flat iron. I obviously need to get rid of that. But anywho, I'm confident that I can make BSL by December. I'll be getting a trim then and hopefully I'll be full BSL by February. Good luck on your hair journey ladies and I can't wait to see everyone's progress pics.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats, I'm confident that you will be BSL by December. Way to Grow~


----------



## tiffers (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm in! Unofficially, of course. 

I'm natural, CBL.

Reggie:

Daily:

-Wake up and apply random deep conditioner. Leave it on for a few hours.

- Rinse out dc, oil rinse with random oil and cowash.

- Apply leave-in/moisturizer. Massage Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.

- Baggy/GHE overnight.

Other Challenges:

-Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning
-Cowashing
-Vitamins
-Oil Challenge (sealing/HOTS/oil rinses)

I'll add a picture later tonight, I'm dc'ing right now. 

ETA:

My starting pic...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats LFN on reaching APL and all the best to BSL


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations Beverly Ann Properties and LaFemmeNaturalle on making APL

I was supposed to post my flat ironed hair pics:


----------



## ebsalita (Aug 8, 2011)

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> Claiming APL today after my flat iron picture attached.  On to BSB.



Well done! Onwards and upwards


----------



## Imani (Aug 8, 2011)

So super stoked, counting down the days til Sept 24 for my next flat iron! I'm hoping to be like 1/2 inch away from APL.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 8, 2011)

I just noticed that the hair on my nape hangs a little lower now. Just looking at my progress picture compared to the picture in my siggy made me excited because less of my neck is showing. 

Shrinkage is an a-hole.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2011)

i feel bald today.  i thought the blowout would take some of  the pressure off and i would have a big fro.  it was too much hair for me to handle on my own. but i figured out the best way to blow dry my hair.  it has to be damp and i have to have all settings on low, to prevent my hair from curling up.  i'm still not finished.  i have 3 more sections to do.  maybe i can get my mother to help.  i twisted the sections i was able to finish.  it seems like i have nobody to look at on youtube to get inspiration from.  everybody that i watched blow drying tuts hair was way longer than mine.  if felt like i couldn't relate.  i am really considering texlaxing or heat training.  but i know it is too hot to heat train right now.  my hair would just be a big poofy mess.

the shrinkage is just really bothering me today.  i'm tired of it.  i am tired of growing my hair just so it can shrivel back up to 2 inches.

sorry for my rant.


----------



## orangepeel (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats to the ladies who have reached goals!

Over the weekend I was really, really curious so I flat ironed a small portion from my back. I think I am just at the tip of APL and I believe if I get back on track I will be there in December.

I may give myself a trim now so later when I flat iron my entire end I am not sad at all the dead ends.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Aug 9, 2011)

I had to do a trim, smh...hated to do it but a 1/2 in had to go.  I feel like I'm making very slow progress.  I'm not sure why but when i lightly flat ironed my nape for HYH starting pic my ends were thin and straggly.  I only comb my hair once or twice a week.  I protect my ends with ps like roll tuck pin, buns, and I ALWAYS wear half wigs.  I hope joining the baggy challenge will keep my ends healthy because I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.  Now I'm still 2 1/2-3 in away from APL.  I have to buckle down these last 4 months!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok I'm just in here rambling cuz the board is soooo quiet. Or at least the hair section. 

So I've been thinking about my next length check, and I have decided in the future I will do all length checks in the front of my body and not in the back for no other reasons is because it's easier and I can see it.  

Now I'm debating whether I will do future length checks with my hair twisted? stretched but not straightened? or straightened? Ok I know... For the APL check I will do all 3 and then I will pick the one I like the best and use that method in the future.

With my hair twisted right now the back of my hair reaches to my color bone. So it looks like I have 1.5 to 2 " to APL. I will probably chop off another inch before December. So we will see how close I am. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## HauteHippie (Aug 11, 2011)

My hair is only 11 inches. It is making me crazy. It was a little longer when I got my trim in June and I re-he-heally don't think we trimmed more than an inch. 11 inches...

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Frustrated....    

I want to make APL by my birthday!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## ebsalita (Aug 11, 2011)

Started using sulphur today in a bid to speed things up somewhat


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2011)

Really hoping to make APL by December but I have to move healthy hair up in the priority list. I may have to cut off 2 to 3" between now and December and not make APL. I'm going to do all that I can now to really improve the health of my hair and retain as much as possible. I will cut off what I need to and hope for the best. 

I will be working on a new, healthier regimen August and September


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2011)

I was sitting here trying to imagine pulling my hair over my shoulder. hmm. Is it easy for you to imagine having hair long enough to pull over your shoulder?


----------



## esi.adokowa (Aug 15, 2011)

It's been months since I checked in.  
How's everyone doing?

Haven't really done all that much to my hair. It's been braided for the past four months since my cut. Took it out last weekend to start prepping for my relaxer. This will be the first time since I started my hair journey that someone else will relax my hair. I'm nervous, but also excited. 

Right now I'm baggying my hair for the first time. Started off simple, there's just cantu Shea butter in there right now. Am I supposed to seal when baggying? I couldn't remember haha. 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## newnyer (Aug 15, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> Started using sulphur today in a bid to speed things up somewhat



Hey girl! Haven't talked to you in a little while! Are you still using your MN mix?

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## ebsalita (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey newnyer - great to hear from you!

Noooo! Not using sulphur and MN at the same time (though the thought had crossed my mind) lol!

I used MN last week then switched to sulphur - felt compelled to try seeing as NJoy got such amazing results. I plan to try this sulphur for a while and if I think the results aren't as good as the MN I will change back to MN, which by the way worked really well in my opinion, but I think that either my hair got used to it (despite me taking breaks to avoid this) and the growth slowed, or that it's just down to being between SL and APL which is just taking the longest time and making me impatient?

I dunno but I HAD to try something new - can't knock the MN though - NL to SL in under 2 months 

Are you using anything currently?




newnyer said:


> Hey girl! Haven't talked to you in a little while! Are you still using your MN mix?
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Imani (Aug 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I was sitting here trying to imagine pulling my hair over my shoulder. hmm. Is it easy for you to imagine having hair long enough to pull over your shoulder?



Yes, bc I do it everyday with the wig I wear It will still feel different though I'm sure when its my real hair.


----------



## Cocoeuro (Aug 15, 2011)

Is it too late join this challenge?  (crossing fingers)


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2011)

[USER=311599 said:
			
		

> Cocoeuro[/USER];14018721]Is it too late join this challenge? (crossing fingers)


 
Come on in Cocoeuro and join the party.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 15, 2011)

*Update*: Well Thanks to my girl faithVA, I've started to detox with the Terressentials mud hair wash. I've always used the mud wash but never had a desire to do the detox part. I'm so glad that I've finally listened to faithVA and started the detox because my hair is transforming into a different head of hair . My hair is soft, my curls are really defined, my hair isn't shedding like crazy like it normally does, my hair isn't breaking like it normally does, my hair isn't air drying hard like it normally does, and I'm finally retaining moisture after I wash my hair ! Since I've started this detox, I have become a DIYer and I've successfully made my own shea/mango/coco butter mix using oils my hair likes plus cermaides (wheat germ & sesame oil). I've made my first moisturizing lotion but I still need to tweak the formula a bit. That will be this weekend's adventure . I've also made some flax gel and I like that better than my KCCC because it really defines my curls and it leaves my hair soft and moisturized . I did a pull test this week and the back of my hair is grazing APL and the rest of my hair is collarbone length. I am hoping that by December that I will achieve FULL APL . I'm pretty sure I'll make it because my hair is growing at a steady rate and this mud wash is really improving the overall health of my hair and scalp .


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Aug 15, 2011)

faithVA you are a blessing to this blog.  You are so supportive. I will continue to cheer everyone on from the sidelines.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 15, 2011)

goooooooooooooooo ladies!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2011)

[USER=66315 said:
			
		

> Beverly Ann Properties[/USER];14019457]faithVA you are a blessing to this blog. You are so supportive. I will continue to cheer everyone on from the sidelines.


 


			
				[USER=266376 said:
			
		

> tashboog[/USER];14019387]*Update*: Well Thanks to my girl faithVA, I've started to detox with the Terressentials mud hair wash.


 
Thank you Beverly_Ann_Properties. I'm blushing 

Now you know when I start getting accolades I start beggin for stuff.   Tashboog, don't use a sistah and then throw her to the curb. Now that you got that "good hair" don't forget where you came from.  And act like you don't know nobody.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Tashboog, don't use a sistah and then throw her to the curb. Now that you got that "good hair" don't forget where you came from.  And act like you don't know nobody.


Now faithVA, even though now I have "good hair", its all because of your knowledge and wisdom :notworthy! I could never forget you girl! We are homies for life !


----------



## Shananyganz (Aug 15, 2011)

CHECKING IN~

After I took down my extension braids, I was a bit undecided as to what I wanted to do---I was going out of town and just need to NOT mess with my hair while on I was away. After a failed ¾ wig attempt (not giving up yet!!), I kinda fell into the whole sew-in/braid combo. This is a style I’ve done before, but last time I used human hair (Milky Way)and wasn’t quite happy with how it held up. It was a little more maintenance than what I wanted. The hair I used this time is…well I think its synthetic…but is acts like human… YET the package does not say that It is a human/synthetic blend (shrugs shoulders). 

Anywho..it came out well and I have had it in since August 5th and so far so good. It DOES frizz…BUT it isn’t horrible *for me*. Plus, as I said, this hair kinda acts human, so I was able to wet, apply a little product and twist it up (for a twist out once dry). I attached a few pics and if anyone is interested, provided the rundown on the hair.

Specifics:

Brand: Zury Tika (Weave)
Texture: Jamaica Curl
Length: 16”
Color: #4 
Packs: 3
Price: $11.99
** There is NOT a lot of hair that comes in these packs---unless I just totally did the weave part of this incorrect. Either way, I wanted a full look..so three packs it was.

Brand: Zury Braid (Bulk)
Texture: Deep Twist
Length: 20”
Color: #F4/30 and #30
Price: $5.99 (I think..please do NOT quote me…lol)
** These packs came with A LOT of hair AND I cut it in half…so I literally only used a little over one pack (I mixed it up so I had highlights in the part that was braided).

~S~


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2011)

Shananyganz said:


> CHECKING IN~
> 
> After I took down my extension braids, I was a bit undecided as to what I wanted to do---I was going out of town and just need to NOT mess with my hair while on I was away. After a failed ¾ wig attempt (not giving up yet!!),Anywho..it came out well and I have had it in since August 5th and so far so good. It DOES frizz…BUT it isn’t horrible *for me*. Plus, as I said, this hair kinda acts human, so I was able to wet, apply a little product and twist it up (for a twist out once dry). I attached a few pics and if anyone is interested, provided the rundown on the hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cocoeuro (Aug 16, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Come on in Cocoeuro and join the party.


 
Why, thank you!!! Here's my info:

*Current length*: Lead hairs at APL
*Hair*: Natural 4a 
*Current reggie: *
*Weekly*:shampoo hair in 6 braids (plaits), deep condition w/ steam or under hooded dryer in 6 two-strand twists, detangle, retwist and rinse hair while in twists, roller set.
*Monthly*: do all above then flat-iron (I'm heat training)
*Occasional *: Henna to cover my grays (I make sure that I am soon due for a protein treatment prior to applying henna)
*Every 6 weeks or two weeks after henna: *Protein treatment with Apoghee 2 step 
*Style(s) of choice: *Buns, corn-roll braid outs

I'm joining this challenge because I want to be full APL, this pic below was my last length check in June of this year. However, I do not know what the health of my ends are now. I recently moved back to the States from Europe and I have not been able to care for my hair the way I like to. I don't plan on using direct heat for a while, I want to baby my hair for a few weeks.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey ladies, checking in:

This week I braided my hair into individual box braids just so I don't manipulate it while I'm out of town visiting family. I only moisturized it once and that was on sunday when I braided it.

I plan on leaving my hair like this until sunday night when I get home. Who knows what I'll do with it then.

I'm 2.5 weeks post btw.


----------



## CurlyLawGal (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I have been watching this thread from the sidelines, so I just wanted to say congrats to everyone!  Everyone is doing so well .  While I'm not an official member of the challenge, I hope I can claim APL right along with you all in December


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm torn between kinky twists and box braids this go around. It's been a while since I had braids though


----------



## HauteHippie (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm going to probably up my iron intake after my physical. I think it'd help with my hair and more important things. It's funny b/c I'll remember hair supplements and my multi, but I hate taking iron/vit C. Apparently, it shows in my strands... and I can't stay awake.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## faithVA (Aug 17, 2011)

Trying something new with my twists. I am going to apply a leave in/moisturizer of AVG and oil to my strands and then  apply unpetroleum jelly to the strands instead of any gel. I want to see if I get a nice hold, seal in more moisture and reduce the SSKs. I think twisting with gel and then applying a sealant to the twist may not be enough.


----------



## newnyer (Aug 17, 2011)

Can I mosey (sp?) my way in here ladies??? I'd be honored to be an unofficial APL challenger! I think I'm about 3-3.5 inches to my goal length- after that I may try to go longer but my primary focus will be thickness & growing out my trouble areas that will take a while to catch up (nape & crown). Praying to at least graze APL by the end of the year...but just by eyeballing it, I'm  thinking it will be more like end of January/February. Who knows- all I can do is keep up healthy hair practices!

Touch ups every  8 weeks minimum & 13 max (for now at least).

I cowash 1-2x a week and shampoo/DC once a week.  Moisturize & seal my ends every night. 

My next venture is henna. Think I'll be doing that soon since I hear it's a decent treatment post-relaxer.

So the first pic is with a rollerset. The 2nd & 3rd are pics of my dry hair.  HHG ladies!!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats to all the ladies that have reached APL and beyond. 

Well I think I have waited too long. I BELIEVE that I will be APL for Christmas. Thats the gift I will give my self a new length that I have not been to before. I have been faithfully taking my Hair, Nails and Skin Vitamin daily and moisturizing about 3-4 times a week. I do still use my Mega-Tek mix (i want super strong hairs at my roots.) And at my last relaxer which was 2 weeks ago i got my ends clipped. My siggy is my length check and also I posted one more pic.


----------



## HauteHippie (Aug 18, 2011)

NewHairWOWeave

Hey, hair-buddy! Your hair looks nice and thick! I ended up getting a trim, too (in June). Hopefully, we'll both make APL in Dec!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## diadall (Aug 20, 2011)

With a little more than 4 months left, I don't know if I will hit APL this year.  My bangs are right at the edge of my chin.  My sides touch my shoulders with a bend.  The back of my hair is a few inches from APL.  

I did not really see progress until someone showed me a photo of me from my birthday last year.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2011)

Did a quickie length check last night and this morning. My twists in the back appear to be 3" from APL. When I take out the twists, the stretched hair appears to be 2" from APL. I gain a lot of length when I straighten so I am going to estimate that my nape is about 1" from APl. 

So with continued hair care and a trim between now and December, I think I will be grazing APL in the back.

Don't think I got a summer growth spurt but I have trimmed my ends 2x since I reached SL in April.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Aug 23, 2011)

Sitting under the dryer right now after my relaxer! Hoping I'm apl, will update later with lots of pictures.


----------



## sj10460 (Aug 23, 2011)

It's been a while since I've checked in. I haven't done so because I had nothing positive to contribute until now, the back of my hair is finally growing back in. I don't want to jynx myself but I'm so happy I have hair back there again

I'm not sure what caused it to fall out, but it fell out last may, so it's been well over a year and there's still not even an inch of hair, but hey progress is progress right? 

I haven't done a length check in a while but I'm still SL last time I checked, The same as last year and the year before that


----------



## alishadawnelle (Aug 23, 2011)

I haven't checked in in forever. But a lot has changed.  This weekend I'll post pics and a new regimen for sure.  I need more accountability cause I was slacking.


----------



## Blue_Berry (Aug 24, 2011)

Still in my sew-in  going to take it down by the end of this month or in early September.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Aug 24, 2011)

Happy growing ladies!  I recently put twist in my hair for 3 weeks and I'm currently rocking the twist out from them. I normally don't like wearing my hair in restricted styles but I absolutely loved the twists.  I can't wait to add more.

Shananyganz your skin is simply flawless!


----------



## Shananyganz (Aug 24, 2011)

Uniqzoe

 Thanks so much!!


----------



## iamtan (Aug 24, 2011)

Checking in......I'm so confused.  I want to flat iron my hair for a length check but I`m scared of heat damage.  I feel like I'm so close to apl but I only have 6.5" at the nape ( collarbone length). How do u know if ur apl with a pull test to the front? How far past your collar bone is apl?

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## Uniqzoe (Aug 24, 2011)

iamtan said:


> How do u know if ur apl with a pull test to the front? How far past your collar bone is apl?
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using VM670



I also have a hard time gauging the length with a pull test in the front so I can't help you there. But the best way that I have done one in the back is get someone else to do it and snap a pic for you.  

In the front by hair doesn't appear to reach my AP but in the back it does. HTH!


----------



## Imani (Aug 24, 2011)

Still counting down til my next flat iron/length check, one month to go. 

I'm back on my vitamins. I think if I really go hard this last month and doing the things I'm supposed to do I can make my goal of 9.5 inches for my next length check. That will put me 1/2 inch away from APL.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it to late for me to join?
 Right now I am shoulder length and I have been for awhile. ( stop cutting) I am ready to let me hair grow out. I'm 4b natural. Been natural for 2 years now. I'm working on a protein moisture balance. Ive been wearing alot of twist out but I will be getting my hair french braid soon every 2 weeks to keep h.o.h. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Aug 25, 2011)

So, ummm I haven't checked in since February 

I was grazing APL in May, but I cut a few inches off so I'm hoping to be there again by the end of the year. Actually, I hope I will have passed APL because I trimmed my hair all kinds of uneven so maybe then I can even up the ends


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2011)

I keep vacilating between trimming my ends or just letting them go until I straighten in December. I think if I trim it on schedule in September then I won't make it to APL in December. But if I dont' trim it then I could really damage my ends and have to cut more. And I know that not trimming my ends will drive me crazy for the next 4 months.  But I've just gotten to a point where I can put my twists into a small bun in the back. And if I trim it then I will have to wait another month or two to be able to do that. 

Why do I make myself suffer so (whoa is me). 

I'm just ranting. I know I will trim my ends in September because they are bugging me. And hopefully by the end of October I will be able to get my twists back into a bun.

I seriously doubt that I will make APL by December. But maybe at least by my April I will have twist that hang to the base of my neck. That would be nice


----------



## Imani (Aug 31, 2011)

^^^We can be trim buddies! lol. I'm getting trimmed next month too. I'm going to someone I trust that always cuts off the right amount. So I know I'll still be able to make APL by year end. My last trim was Feb and I did a light dusting in April. So I'm well due for one.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2011)

Imani said:


> ^^^We can be trim buddies! lol. I'm getting trimmed next month too. I'm going to someone I trust that always cuts off the right amount. So I know I'll still be able to make APL by year end. My last trim was Feb and I did a light dusting in April. So I'm well due for one.


 
^^^I will be dusting/trimming myself so I won't be cutting off too much. I am so ready to do it now. I plan on putting in henna this weekend so we will see. It may be time to just put in some flat twists. Decisions, decisions erplexed


----------



## tasha5951 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been in here in a while   My new business is finally open and it's going great.  I haven't had nearly as much time to think about my hair which is probably a good thing because that means that I've basically just left it alone.  I've still been DCing weekly and protective styling most of the time (mostly because I'm lazy LOL).  I'm also a drama/dance/fitness teacher and school starts on Tuesday so I think I'm going to make an appointment to get my hair washed, trimmed, and blow dried straight on Saturday.  I was going to do it myself but I really need a trim (haven't had one since March).

I can't believe we only have 3 months left in this year! Keep GROWING STRONG and sticking to what you know works!


----------



## Imani (Sep 3, 2011)

So my hair loosens up and straightens out as it gets dirtier/oilier. So I unraveled a twist  last night and my nape is grazing APL or at the very least like 1/4 in a way. Trying not to get too pumped tho bc I know I have to trim in a few weeks. But I should be there for sure by Thanksgiving. I literally kept looking like, naw thats not right, I'm looking at it wrong, my hair can't be this long, lol.  I'm still in disbelief and wont' really believe it til its straightened out and I can see it all down.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

[USER=283704 said:
			
		

> tasha5951[/USER];14145317]Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been in here in a while  My new business is finally open and it's going great. I haven't had nearly as much time to think about my hair which is probably a good thing because that means that I've basically just left it alone. I've still been DCing weekly and protective styling most of the time (mostly because I'm lazy LOL). I'm also a drama/dance/fitness teacher and school starts on Tuesday so I think I'm going to make an appointment to get my hair washed, trimmed, and blow dried straight on Saturday. I was going to do it myself but I really need a trim (haven't had one since March).
> 
> I can't believe we only have 3 months left in this year! Keep GROWING STRONG and sticking to what you know works!


 
Glad your business is going well. And it's great to have a distraction from the hair. It will be APL and beyond next time you check. Nice!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

[USER=13643 said:
			
		

> Imani[/USER];14153599]So my hair loosens up and straightens out as it gets dirtier/oilier. So I unraveled a twist last night and my nape is grazing APL or at the very least like 1/4 in a way. Trying not to get too pumped tho bc I know I have to trim in a few weeks. But I should be there for sure by Thanksgiving. I literally kept looking like, naw thats not right, I'm looking at it wrong, my hair can't be this long, lol. I'm still in disbelief and wont' really believe it til its straightened out and I can see it all down.


 
Your APL, trim or no trim but I will let you stay in denial a little longer. Thanksgiving will be a great time to get an early xmas present.


----------



## sparklebh (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking like cat in the hat right now at 12 post. Will try to get some pics up soon and see what am looking like in dec right before xmas.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

Gave myself a major trim today so don't think I will make APL in December. Thought about dropping out of the challenge but in 4 months I will have made some progress towards APL so I will keep going. Here's my length check from today.  After the trim I pretty close to where I was in April. No progress but my ends now feel fabulous


----------



## Imani (Sep 4, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Gave myself a major trim today so don't think I will make APL in December. Thought about dropping out of the challenge but in 4 months I will have made some progress towards APL so I will keep going. Here's my length check from today.  After the trim I pretty close to where I was in April. No progress but my ends now feel fabulous
> 
> View attachment 123601



Thats still a nice length of hair. I would think you could still make APL. How many inches do you need to make APL?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2011)

[USER=13643 said:
			
		

> Imani[/USER];14157069]Thats still a nice length of hair. I would think you could still make APL. How many inches do you need to make APL?


 

I have at least 3 inches to APL. My strategy will be to keep my hair up from now until December so I can keep my mind off of it. And even if I don't make APL by December I will see improvement.

But my ends feel so good with no ssks. It was worth it.


----------



## Imani (Sep 4, 2011)

^^I've given up on trying get rid of SSK's. I just try to be careful and keep my hair as detangled as possible and just cut them out when I see one.

I haven't had a trim yet since the one that took off the last of my relaxed ends. maybe with time they'll go away as I trim more. Idk.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2011)

[USER=13643 said:
			
		

> Imani[/USER];14159587]^^I've given up on trying get rid of SSK's. I just try to be careful and keep my hair as detangled as possible and just cut them out when I see one.


 
With the color and the previous extensions I had when I took my tiwst out last year the bottom 3" of my hair was SSKs. There was no dusting or anything that was going to help. So for a year I've had 3" of SSKs just hanging out at the bottom. It was bad enough where I knew I wouldn't be ale to do a curl set. So this was major SSKs not just the annoying kind.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 4, 2011)

I think I am back in the race for APL.  For a minute I thought I wasn't going to make it this year but I think I will now.  Hoping and praying.  LOL


----------



## ebsalita (Sep 5, 2011)

Just like faithVA & Imani I have some SSK's.  I think it is because my ends are so uneven.

There aren't hundreds, but as I'm always HIH, I can feel them and I would rather they were gone.  Thing is I don't want to cut, as I want to ensure I make APL.  I am on track (I am like 90% sure to hit APL) by year end - maybe even before, however

Does anyone think that leaving them there until I get to APL could cause a setback? Please some much needed advice!


----------



## Sianna (Sep 5, 2011)

You know, I'm now starting to wonder if I should have joined this APL challenge. 

I don't know if the sulfa I've been using this past week is doing something miraculous, or if it has anything to do with the more protective hairstyles I've been wearing as of late, but I undid one of the twists at my nape and was like  _'That looks dangerously close to APL' _I thought to myself as I pulled the hair taut against the upper portion of my back. Another couple inches or so... IDK. I think I'd at least be able to pull my nape hairs to the level of my under arm without leaning my head back. 

Then again, maybe it's wishful thinking on my part. Perhaps I should take a pic and get some more opinions... :scratchch

ETA: I could still become an unofficial challenger right?


----------



## Kamilla16 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd like to UN-Officially join!! I think I'm VERY close to APL, but want to definitely be there by December.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=190554 said:
			
		

> ebsalita[/USER];14164355]Just like @faithVA & @Imani I have some SSK's. I think it is because my ends are so uneven.
> 
> There aren't hundreds, but as I'm always HIH, I can feel them and I would rather they were gone. Thing is I don't want to cut, as I want to ensure I make APL. I am on track (I am like 90% sure to hit APL) by year end - maybe even before, however
> 
> Does anyone think that leaving them there until I get to APL could cause a setback? Please some much needed advice!


 
If your ends aren't tangling then it's probably not a problem. Some people dust their ends on a regular basis to make sure their ends are healthy but not to eliminate every SSK. I trimmed not because I had SSKs but because my ends were damaged. So if you don't feel your ends are healthy then wait to trim. You can spend your every waking hour hunting down SSKs.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=233618 said:
			
		

> Sianna[/USER];14164435]You know, I'm now starting to wonder if I should have joined this APL challenge.
> 
> I don't know if the sulfa I've been using this past week is doing something miraculous, or if it has anything to do with the more protective hairstyles I've been wearing as of late, but I undid one of the twists at my nape and was like  _'That looks dangerously close to APL' _I thought to myself as I pulled the hair taut against the upper portion of my back. Another couple inches or so... IDK. I think I'd at least be able to pull my nape hairs to the level of my under arm without leaning my head back.
> 
> ...


 
You should just join. It doesn't matter if you will make it or not. You will be moving towards that goal and you will be really close. And we can all support each other along the way.


----------



## bride91501 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm so intrigued by this talk of SSKs. It seems to be a common occurence the more highly textured your hair is.

Does anyone mind posting a pic, just so those of us who may be unfamiliar with them (or maybe just with this term) can get a visual?


----------



## ebsalita (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you -FaithVA they just feel odd, they aren't causing tangles, so I'll leave them a while, and if they do begin to tangle or get on my nerves, I will have to have a cut.  If I could only stop running my hands through my hair to find them!



faithVA said:


> If your ends aren't tangling then it's probably not a problem. Some people dust their ends on a regular basis to make sure their ends are healthy but not to eliminate every SSK. I trimmed not because I had SSKs but because my ends were damaged. So if you don't feel your ends are healthy then wait to trim. You can spend your every waking hour hunting down SSKs.


----------



## ebsalita (Sep 5, 2011)

bride91501I managed to take a picture of one of mine - it's quite difficult to get a decent shot of a single hair so I blew it up quite a bit:







I have very fine strands and I can barely see them without my glasses however I can feel them with my fingertips when I run my hands through my hair.  They just feel annoying as the rest of my hair shaft is very smooth, then you get this little bump

HTH



bride91501 said:


> I'm so intrigued by this talk of SSKs. It seems to be a common occurence the more highly textured your hair is.
> 
> Does anyone mind posting a pic, just so those of us who may be unfamiliar with them (or maybe just with this term) can get a visual?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=250254 said:
			
		

> bride91501[/USER];14167551]I'm so intrigued by this talk of SSKs. It seems to be a common occurence the more highly textured your hair is.
> 
> Does anyone mind posting a pic, just so those of us who may be unfamiliar with them (or maybe just with this term) can get a visual?


 
All that hair and you've never had an SSK? Girl you need to take us to school.   I've never taken a picture of the buggers. Never thought to. But I think Nonie has. She is the master photographer.

Even if you've never seen one, when you run your hair down a strand of your hair you know what it is.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> All that hair and you've never had an SSK? Girl you need to take us to school.  I've never taken a picture of the buggers. Never thought to. But I think @Nonie has. She is the master photographer.
> 
> Even if you've never seen one, when you run your hair down a strand of your hair you know what it is.


 
@faithVA and @bride91501 it wasn't I who took a pic but Mwedzi and she posted it in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=461492

And here's an enlarged image of one:







Source


----------



## Sianna (Sep 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> You should just join. It doesn't matter if you will make it or not. You will be moving towards that goal and you will be really close. And we can all support each other along the way.



Thanks so much faithVA! I love how positive and encouraging you always are! 

I'm sure I won't get to full APL by the end of the year, but it seems that I might get pretty close!  I'll be checking in on this thread and will post a pic next month when I flat iron my hair. :wink2:


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

Sianna said:


> Thanks so much @faithVA! I love how positive and encouraging you always are!
> 
> I'm sure I won't get to full APL by the end of the year, but it seems that I might get pretty close!  I'll be checking in on this thread and will post a pic next month when I flat iron my hair. :wink2:


 
We are actually starting pretty close. Your hair may be longer than mine since I trimmed this weekend. Let's represent the SL girls Sianna.

Here's where my nape lands.


----------



## bride91501 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks ebsalita & Nonie 

So they are exactly what their name implies...a knot on a single strand of hair. I'm sure I've gotten them before, but honestly not at a frequency where I can really remember having one. I've never noticed them in my DDs hair either.

Does wearing your hair in stretched styles help to avoid SSKs?


----------



## Nonie (Sep 5, 2011)

@bride91501 I do think wearing hair stretched does minimize them or keep them at bay.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=250254 said:
			
		

> bride91501[/USER];14168401]Thanks @ebsalita & @Nonie
> 
> So they are exactly what their name implies...a knot on a single strand of hair. I'm sure I've gotten them before, but honestly not at a frequency where I can really remember having one. I've never noticed them in my DDs hair either.
> 
> Does wearing your hair in stretched styles help to avoid SSKs?


 
That's amazing. I bow before you. [Would include the emoticon but too lazy to look for it.]

Wearing stretched styles helps some people but not others. I wear my hair in 2 strand twists/2 strand flat twists 95% of the time and I still get them. Oil rinsing helps reduce them for me.


----------



## bride91501 (Sep 5, 2011)

faithVA girl you are funny lol. No bowing necessary (although here's the emoticon for future reference-  ).....I think I got lucky is all, especially since they seem to love us higly textured gals and it doesn't get much more highly textured than dis right here 

Your ends look really good though since your trim


----------



## Sianna (Sep 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> We are actually starting pretty close. Your hair may be longer than mine since I trimmed this weekend. Let's represent the SL girls Sianna.
> 
> Here's where my nape lands.
> 
> View attachment 123801



Hey we are pretty close!  

I ended up taking a pic. It's just a stretched, combed out twist, but I think you get the idea. Check it out. 





If my retention holds up fairly well over the next few months, I just might be flirting with APL by the end of the year! 

ETA: Please ignore back fat!!!  I really need to start working out!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> @faithVA girl you are funny lol. No bowing necessary (although here's the emoticon for future reference-  ).....*I think I got lucky is all*, especially since they seem to love us higly textured gals and it doesn't get much more highly textured than dis right here
> 
> Your ends look really good though since your trim


 
Well that's no fair  How dare you be lucky. jk... glad you don't have the issue. 

Thanks about my trim. I am glad to be done trimming for the year   Going to hide my scissors.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=233618 said:
			
		

> Sianna[/USER];14168569]Hey we are pretty close!
> 
> I ended up taking a pic. It's just a stretched, combed out twist, but I think you get the idea. Check it out.
> 
> ...


 
Back fat? Girl i went to see where APL was and I couldn't figure out which roll underneath my arm I was supposed to be measuring to  I didn't even know they were there. Who looks under their arm 

Ok, I'm going to drag you through this challenge with me to keep me from getting bored. We can be running mates.


----------



## Sianna (Sep 5, 2011)

faithVA, you are too hilarious girl! 

Okay, count me in as an unofficial challenger! No need to drag me through, I'll run with ya! 

Here's looking forward to APL. It'll be the first time my hair has ever been that long! Has your hair ever been that long before faith?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=233618 said:
			
		

> Sianna[/USER];14169689]@faithVA, you are too hilarious girl!
> 
> Okay, count me in as an unofficial challenger! No need to drag me through, I'll run with ya!
> 
> Here's looking forward to APL. It'll be the first time my hair has ever been that long! Has your hair ever been that long before faith?


 
I think my hair has been between SL and APL. I tried to find some pictures but I hate taking pictures   I think its shameful though that I can't tell you if I've ever been a certain length. I know I've never been BSL though.

So let's get our swang on girl. I'm going to swing it like its the first time.


----------



## Incognitus (Sep 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> With the color and the previous extensions I had when I took my tiwst out last year the bottom 3" of my hair was SSKs. There was no dusting or anything that was going to help. So for a year I've had 3" of SSKs just hanging out at the bottom. It was bad enough where I knew I wouldn't be ale to do a curl set. So this was major SSKs not just the annoying kind.



This is the problem I was having as well. I recently gave myself a trim to rid myself of them. I think I got most of them. It was hard trimming since many of them were several inches up my hair shaft! I must admit that I feel so much better now, knowing that they're gone.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 6, 2011)

I think I can claim APL... but I don't think it matters if I can't retain it so ... let's wait some months lol


----------



## Gemini350z (Sep 6, 2011)

Im praying that I will reach APL by December 31st ....

Here is where I was back in September 2010:





Here is where I am as of today, just washed, air dried and Flatironed:


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2011)

[USER=30807 said:
			
		

> Gemini350z[/USER];14175615]Im praying that I will reach APL by December 31st ....
> 
> Here is where I was back in September 2010:
> 
> ...


 
I am assuming you are trying to make full APL, because your back is already BSB/BSL. Is that what you meant?


----------



## Gemini350z (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, I guess so, the sides are about two inches away from APL.  My back may be there but its not BSL/BSB yet. I feel like I have 3 more inches to go to reach BSL in the back.

My main issue is keeping length on the sides, especially my right side, its a tad shorter then the other.  I think my pocketbook may be the culprit.  And then again, my sides seem to grow slower, its a different texture.


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm at 15 weeks post, and I did a dusting, wash and roller set today.  I actually had an appointment for a relaxer this afternoon, but I cancelled.  I'm not sure if I want to transition w/o a BC or if this is just going to be a stretch.  Until then, I'll just keep using my hair toys to protect my ends.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd like to join this challenge, hoping to make APL by year's end...












Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## bride91501 (Sep 6, 2011)

^^Whatchu mean "hoping"?  Chile please!  As my last relaxer/BC twin, you know we gotta claim our length milestones together  

You'll be there for sure by the end of October.  There- I've claimed it for you.

And your hair's looking mucho healthy these days missy ....


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 6, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> ^^Whatchu mean "hoping"?  Chile please!  As my last relaxer/BC twin, you know we gotta claim our length milestones together
> 
> You'll be there for sure by the end of October.  There- I've claimed it for you.
> 
> And your hair's looking mucho healthy these days missy ....



Awe, thanks for the vote of confidence! Made me crack a grin! I needed that! And yes we WILL be APL by year's end at the latest!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Shananyganz (Sep 7, 2011)

CHECKING IN!

I don’t have much of an update. Took down this last protective style (kept in for a month) and did a REALLY good wash with a treatment as follows:

- Pre-pooed with Vo5 Moisture Milk (Strawberry) to detangle and twist my hair. (Covered with a plastic cap, scarf, and bonnet and left in overnight)
- Washed with Giovanni Clarifying Shampoo followed by Nourish Spa Shampoo
-Applied Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor focusing on my ends and rinsed with lukewarm water after 5 minutes
- Applied Roux Porosity Control and just kind of massaged through my hair for a spell and rinsed.
- Deep Conditioned with ORS Replenishing pack for 3 - 4 hours, also added a quarter size of porosity control on top of ORS just because (covered twisted hair with plastic cap and then wrapped my towel around my head
- Followed my DC with Nourish Spa Conditioner and rinsed with cold water
- To finish, I detangled a little further, moisturized with a mixture of Shea Butter and Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and sealed with a mixture of almond, olive, and castor oil and air dried in twist.

** I only wash like this after a long-term (one month or more) PS removal, otherwise I co-wash and use shampoo only when/as needed.

Later this eve I will put my hair in a bun. My plan is to hold out from doing anything else to my hair (PS-wise) until I get my install (professional) at the end of this month. We shall see.

As for the porosity control, I think it’s too new to really say how well/if my hair is responding to the product. What I WILL say is that it immediately felt better and seemed to respond well to my DC (as if pulling in and keeping the moisture…which it didn’t before), but really I refuse to sing praises until some time has passed.

What I WILL speak on is how rude and disrespectful my crown area has gotten over time. I am at a TOTAL loss as to how to deal with this rebellious section of mine. I generally try to hit that area with positive reinforcement, such as:: You are such a good section of hair…you gonna act right this wash…you gonna detangle at first touch and feel like fluffy cotton..on and on. And when I tell you my crown gives me the Baby Louis side-eye and treats me like I stole her favorite hair product on purpose!! UGH…I will figure something out..cause my personality type just can’t deal with blatant disorderly conduct. 

On a lighter note.. I DID get my ½ inch!! And it looks like it is still on my head.

~S~


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Sep 8, 2011)

I finally decided to flat iron my hair after a year of no direct heat. 

So just when I finally get a strand of hair to graze APL, my ends are RAGGEDY.  I will be getting a 2inch trim/cut. I should still be able to make APL by Dec.


----------



## Imani (Sep 10, 2011)

Sianna said:


> Hey we are pretty close!
> 
> I ended up taking a pic. It's just a stretched, combed out twist, but I think you get the idea. Check it out.
> 
> ...



Sianna  Looking good!!  So excited for you, trust me we are >here< as far as never having long hair before. Its almost surreal to even think of having APL hair.


----------



## clairelynette (Sep 14, 2011)

It was Spring last time I updated and now it's quickly turning into Autumn. I meant to post a comparison picture in July, but alas this summer was dreadfully busy. This is a comparison photo of my hair at the beginning of the year January/February and mid-August sometime. I'm not sure if I'll reach my goal by the end of this year or after a full year in January/February though I think I'll come close.

     I have the good luck of having uneven ends since I never bothered to reshape it when I first cut off all the damaged hair last year. Right now I'm quite okay with its being uneven since it's solely aesthetics that would bring me to cut it. The left side is longer and thicker than the right, but the right side had a longer way to go anyway. I'll probably even it up come late Spring next year. Overall, I'm happy with my progress and should be seeing my goal of mid-back length by the end of the next year!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 14, 2011)

Okay...so i know i'm supposed to be hiding my hair....but i cain't hepp maself!!!



Look at how close i am to APL!

I'm scared to claim it right now tho


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay...so i know i'm supposed to be hiding my hair....but i cain't hepp maself!!!
> 
> View attachment 124485
> 
> ...


 
Ok, then I won't tell you that you made it


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok, then I won't tell you that you made it



.......Thanks! I won't be comfy claiming it until probably December tho


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 14, 2011)

If I stretch my hair I have a layer that reaches APL, but I would like my middle hair to reach it, do I qualify for this challenge? My hair looks shoulder length


----------



## Imani (Sep 14, 2011)

Still counting down; 10 more days til length check day! I'm so impatient. 

My nape is soooo long (to ME, lol). Parts of it is definitely at least grazing APL. But I can't let myself get too excited. That hair grows so fast back there, I will have a mullet and a good bit of it will have to be trimmed bc the rest of my hair will be disproportionately shorter. So I'm still looking at hopefully Thanksgiving.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 15, 2011)

Hopefully I'll be APL by December.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 15, 2011)

just checking in ladies to say hi!  update coming soon!


----------



## Shananyganz (Sep 15, 2011)

Checking In!

I've been bunning and I am low-key bored. I'm scheduled to get an install at the end of the month...so just trying to hold out and be patient. In other news, I am APL in the back and on the (lower) sides...my bangs are just not having it. With that said (unoffically) APL ya'll!! 

I'm planning on a trim with my install at the end of the month. Although I've been trying to just ignore my hair (constant length checks) for the most part---I've been paying attention to my ends and they are in decent condition. 

Very excited to see what comes next!

~S~


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 15, 2011)

BUMP!! Anybody else make APL?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

Shananyganz said:


> Checking In!
> 
> I've been bunning and I am low-key bored. I'm scheduled to get an install at the end of the month...so just trying to hold out and be patient. In other news, I am APL in the back and on the (lower) sides...my bangs are just not having it. With that said (unoffically) APL ya'll!!
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations Shananyganz! Even if it is unofficial I can congratulate you right?


----------



## Shananyganz (Sep 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations @Shananyganz! Even if it is unofficial I can congratulate you right?


 
faithVA 

Yes!! LOL..thanking you! Its only unoffical cause I won't have it pressed out til month's end, but I am there!!! 

~S~


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

Shananyganz said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Yes!! LOL..thanking you! Its only unoffical cause I won't have it pressed out til month's end, but I am there!!!
> 
> ~S~


 
Ok then let's celebrate. :woohoo:  

Can't wait until I get there with you.


----------



## Imani (Sep 19, 2011)

So I'm already trying to decide which bra I want to wear for all my future length checks since my hair is getting longer; hopefully I'll hit APL soon and then on to BSL! I've never even taken length check pics down that far bc I never had hair that long.


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm right at the apl line in the back,but I'm also not claiming it until December,when I know the middle should be right there also. So not officially apl,but at least I feel like I'm making progress instead of being stuck in one place.


----------



## sj10460 (Sep 19, 2011)

I took out a couple of my braids to do a quick length check, it looks like I'm 2.5" away from apl in the back and sides and 4 away from the front


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 19, 2011)

Congratulations to all you long haired ladies. I am really wanting to cut my hair a bit more because I keep finding cracked hairs, but I am going to try and style my hair in a twist bun and wait it out.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

After doing my last length check I feel so far away from APL I don't feel motivated to post in this thread. Hopefully I will see some progress and get excited again.


----------



## HauteHippie (Sep 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> After doing my last length check I feel so far away from APL I don't feel motivated to post in this thread. Hopefully I will see some progress and get excited again.



Hey faithVA

We are rooting for you! Keep the faith 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 19, 2011)

i straighten my hair and got a major trim, so i won't be claiming anything until Dec/Jan


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 19, 2011)

faithVA
i am so far away now, so we are in the same boat and yes, i took my locs out and straightened my hair.  i had a crazy moment, not really thought out at all! 



faithVA said:


> After doing my last length check I feel so far away from APL I don't feel motivated to post in this thread. Hopefully I will see some progress and get excited again.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

[USER=193258 said:
			
		

> EtherealEnigma[/USER];14262787]Hey @faithVA
> 
> We are rooting for you! Keep the faith
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


 
I want to say thank you but then I feel some kind of way about the "keep the faith" thingee   erplexed    ... I'm just not sure.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];14263403]@faithVA
> i am so far away now, so we are in the same boat and yes, i took my locs out and straightened my hair. i had a crazy moment, not really thought out at all!


 
I don't want you to be in my boat  So was the crazy moment putting in the loc, taking the locs out, trimming? For some reason I thought you were already APL.

Maybe I will start a "We Ain't Fixin to Make APL This Year" support group. JK


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 19, 2011)

the taking the locs out was the crazy moment and i needed a good trim from going through that process.  it took days to take those things down.  i was there, and had to cut a lot off and you can really see my layers now.



faithVA said:


> I don't want you to be in my boat  So was the crazy moment putting in the loc, taking the locs out, trimming? For some reason I thought you were already APL.
> 
> Maybe I will start a "We Ain't Fixin to Make APL This Year" support group. JK


----------



## newnyer (Sep 19, 2011)

I remember awhile back ago a little voice telling me something on the lines of, "Don't worry...you're probably a lot closer to APL than you think." Oh wait! That was faithVA! Lol!  Well I'm passing that on to you now.  Hey, even if there is an off chance that you don't make it (but we're not going to think that rubbish--I'm all about self-fulfilling prophesies!), I'm sure at the end of the year you'll still have some gaw-juss hair to wow us with.  I'm thinking of making my own length marker name by the end of the year...it'll be called AAPL (Almost APL) or maybe BZL (back zipper length). Just kidding...maybe. LOL!
HHG ladies!!
Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

newnyer said:


> I remember awhile back ago a little voice telling me something on the lines of, "Don't worry...you're probably a lot closer to APL than you think." Oh wait! That was @faithVA! Lol! Well I'm passing that on to you now. Hey, even if there is an off chance that you don't make it (but we're not going to think that rubbish--I'm all about self-fulfilling prophesies!), I'm sure at the end of the year you'll still have some gaw-juss hair to wow us with. I'm thinking of making my own length marker name by the end of the year...*it'll be called AAPL (Almost APL) or maybe BZL (back zipper length). *Just kidding...maybe. LOL!
> HHG ladies!!
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


 
 Dang it all... I hate it when people throw my positiveness back on me.   I don't remember saying that to you but it sounds like some foolishness I would have said on one of my happy days. :lachen"

I'm just being mean spirited. I just chased my mom out of my room. How dare she come in my room showing me how long her hair is hmph! I put her out. 

BZL ... It has a ring to it 

Thank You newnyer.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 19, 2011)

newnyer said:


> I remember awhile back ago a little voice telling me something on the lines of, "Don't worry...you're probably a lot closer to APL than you think."  *I'm thinking of making my own length marker name by the end of the year...it'll be called AAPL (Almost APL)*



newnyer

gurl ... don't you know what ALMOST will get chu on LHCF?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF8XPhuOt8U


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 20, 2011)

Just to show what i mean,this is the hair right above my nape. When it's a couple inches longer,I'll definitely feel like I'm apl.
Taking accurate shots is hard. I tried to make sure to keep my neck and shoulders as straight as possible.lol.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 20, 2011)

Im not gonna make APL this year, I trimmed about 1 - 2 inchs of coloured hair off because I THOUGHT it was the colour that was making my ends dry a frizzy !!!! But now that Ive cut it off, MY ENDS ARE STILL DRY AND FRIZZY !!!!!!!!!


SO Im gonna be getting back into my hair routine and making less visits to the salon. My hair was in better shape when I went only 1 time per month insteaad of every 2 weeks like Ive been doing for most of this year.

need to  get my ends in shape. havnt retained much this year.

at this point my measurements are:

nape = 5 inches, 
crown = 6 inches
front = 7 inches

lets keep at it Ladies!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2011)

SimJam said:


> Im not gonna make APL this year, I trimmed about 1 - 2 inchs of coloured hair off because I THOUGHT it was the colour that was making my ends dry a frizzy !!!! But now that Ive cut it off, MY ENDS ARE STILL DRY AND FRIZZY !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> SO Im gonna be getting back into my hair routine and making less visits to the salon. My hair was in better shape when I went only 1 time per month insteaad of every 2 weeks like Ive been doing for most of this year.
> ...


 
SimJam, I experienced the same thing. My ends are definitely better without the color because I am not experiencing the breakage but they are still rough feeling. So if I find out anything I will let you know. If you find out anything please let me know. I know others have had this problem too .... Just ends that like to be wild


----------



## SimJam (Sep 20, 2011)

faithVA I sure will. I remember kimmaytube making a video abt where she mentioned something abt taming ends by figuring out the pH that your hair likes. Imma go look for the vid.

though I think the issue with my ends also includes SSKs and split ends ... though they are not overbearing, they are annoying.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 20, 2011)

here is the vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3T7AjyDtbY

I'll need to get some pH strips though ... hmmmmm


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2011)

SimJam said:


> here is the vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3T7AjyDtbY
> 
> I'll need to get some pH strips though ... hmmmmm


 
Thanks SimJam. If I don't figure out my ends soon I may start a smooth your ends challenge. But I will give it some time before I do. Need to try a few things first.

I've trimmed my ends so I know its not that. Its definitely a product thing.


----------



## Wanderland (Sep 26, 2011)

I did an official length check today and will not meet my modified goal of  November. 

My starting pic: neck length nov 2010






Today
Back




Front




Ponytail






I'm bummed. I need another 1.5-2 inches at the shortest point so I probably won't make apl in 2011. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Imani (Sep 27, 2011)

Current length

Pic 1 flat ironed and curled at salon
Pic 2, the back later after curls fell, the crown and front is pinned up

I'd guess I need at least 1.5 inches to make APL which is very doable by December.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 27, 2011)

Wanderland said:


> I did an official length check today and will not meet my modified goal of  November.
> 
> My starting pic: neck length nov 2010
> 
> ...





you look ApL to me, especially the front!!


----------



## g.lo (Sep 27, 2011)

Imani said:


> Current length
> 
> Pic 1 flat ironed and curled at salon
> Pic 2, the back later after curls fell, the crown and front is pinned up
> ...



your hair is lush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there is still hope to make APL by december, don't give up!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2011)

Imani, Wanderland ... Both of you have some nice growth. And your hair is really full. APL may be a little further away but your hair looks so healthy and full. It will just be that much better when you get there.


----------



## Imani (Sep 27, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Imani, Wanderland ... Both of you have some nice growth. And your hair is really full. APL may be a little further away but your hair looks so healthy and full. It will just be that much better when you get there.



If I only need 1.5 inches I can easily get that by yr end, that's just .5 in a month. I'm not that pressed actually, makin it this soon was a long shot bc I had a growth slump earlier this yr which threw things off track, but it seems to be picking back up. Just wanted to see that my hair was getting longer and healthier which it is. This is the most hair I've had in my life, I am def not complaining. 


Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 27, 2011)

i'll be on the sidelines rooting you ladies on while i get up to speed. it maybe too late to join now but i do plan to be APL april or may of next year so if this challenge continues 2012 i am so on it....right now my hair is in layers but the longest falls around my collarbone.


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh,and this is why pitchas are so helpful! I took the first pic on 1-10-11 ('scuse my bonnet , and the second is from last week. My shirt isn't straight in the first pic,but my hair wasn't anywhere close to there anyway.lol. It's good to see progress.


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 27, 2011)

Imani,beautiful, healthy hair! I hope I won't have to trim too much when I straighten,but your ends are motivation!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 27, 2011)

So I straightened... again... this week. I'm starting to become impatient on APL. I dont think I'll be making APL by the end of this year. Maybe I'll be APL by the time my birthday comes around in February. I have about 1.5" to 2" to go to even be scraping APL, but I am loving how thick my hair is looking


----------



## Imani (Sep 27, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> Imani,beautiful, healthy hair! I hope I won't have to trim too much when I straighten,but your ends are motivation!



Thank u. The trim actually wasn't bad at all. She isn't scissor happy and only cut what was needed. Like say if a section is slow growing and the ends rnt splitting or anything she won't cut it just for the sake of cutting. Will just dust it so it can catch up w the rest of the hair eventually. I had not had a trim since February. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2011)

Way to grow ladies!! Just cheering you guys on from the sidelines. Such great growth. Those that aren't APL yet will be there VERY soon.


----------



## newnyer (Sep 27, 2011)

Imani said:


> If I only need 1.5 inches I can easily get that by yr end, that's just .5 in a month. I'm not that pressed actually, makin it this soon was a long shot bc I had a growth slump earlier this yr which threw things off track, but it seems to be picking back up. Just wanted to see that my hair was getting longer and healthier which it is. This is the most hair I've had in my life, I am def not complaining.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839



Yay Imani!! Your hair looks great!  So happy for your growth....you could say I'm also cheering you on for selfish reasons because from your pics it looks I'm not too far behind you. Lol! So I know once you make it...I shouldn't be too far behind.  You're my trailblazer!   Your hair is DEFINITELY alot fuller than mine though...but that's okay, I'm just happy to see progress! 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Incognitus (Sep 27, 2011)

Imani I absolutely love your hair. It's so thick and healthy!


----------



## Imani (Sep 27, 2011)

newnyer said:


> Yay Imani!! Your hair looks great!  So happy for your growth....*you could say I'm also cheering you on for selfish reasons because from your pics it looks I'm not too far behind you. Lol! So I know once you make it...I shouldn't be too far behind.  *You're my trailblazer!   Your hair is DEFINITELY alot fuller than mine though...but that's okay, I'm just happy to see progress!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide



 @ the bolded.  Thanks!  My hair may not be fuller, I'm very strategic about how I style my hair to give the illusion of fullness. Altho, I think its finally starting to actually be thick instead of me having to do so much to make it appear that way.


----------



## Imani (Sep 27, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> Imani,beautiful, healthy hair! I hope I won't have to trim too much when I straighten,but your ends are motivation!



thanks! I LOVE clean ends. My strands are fine so it really helps make my hair look fuller when my ends are on point.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

Imani said:


> thanks! I LOVE clean ends. My strands are fine so it really helps make my hair look fuller when my ends are on point.


 
When I was relaxed I loved to get my hair trim because it felt so much better and so much thicker.   With my natural hair my ends just always seem bush so I don't get the same enjoyment. I'm always surprised though when I straighten that my ends aren't worse than they are.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok I'm going to try to get into this challenge. I don't know why I'm having such a hard time being over here. Maybe I don't feel worthy  

But my hair in the back and on the sides is just a little past collarbone. And APL is about 2.5" from my collarbone. So I don't think December but 3 months will get me closer.


----------



## afrofaithful (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not going to make apl. I got 2+ inches cut off because I had holes/mid shaft splits in my strands!!! I was almost there...now I'm back to collar bone length.  But I'd rather have healthy hair than long hair...




Imani said:


> thanks! I LOVE clean ends. My strands are fine so it really helps make my hair look fuller when my ends are on poin.



Who does your hair?  It looks great! Can I get a number please ?


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 30, 2011)

I guess I will see how close I am today.  Praying I am closer than I was before.


----------



## Imani (Sep 30, 2011)

^^I actually got my hair done in atl by one of the stylists that left Too Groovy, a popular natural salon, when I was in town visiting.

But now that I've relocated, I have to find a new salon, which is scary. I had a consultation w a salon and made an appt for the wk of thanksgiving. They seem to talk a good game and use good products but we'll just have to see how it goes. 

I'm thinking about scaling back on my goals and trimming more often bc many of my ends r split and raggedy looking even after this recent trim. 



Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Kamilla16 (Oct 1, 2011)

Will post pics when I get my relaxer in about 3 weeks... I think I will make APL by December!! Keeping my fingers crossed, for now just hiding under a half wig.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

Twisted my hair up tonight. I can't tell if my hair is getting any longer but I do know that my twists are hanging better and I am glad about that  May not make it to APL in December but I will be happy with longer twists in December 

And maybe in the spring I will have a twisted pony tail like Imani's.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone planning on starting an APL 2012 challenge?


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 2, 2011)

I flat ironed my hair..and I am really close to APL.  if I had to guess I should get there by December or Jan. Yay!


----------



## Imani (Oct 2, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Anyone planning on starting an APL 2012 challenge?



NikkiQ should do it! 

I'll prob end up joining to make it early next year. Esp since I'm considering trimming again before the year is over.


----------



## diadall (Oct 2, 2011)

After reading the latest CBL/SL thread I think I am Full SL/CBL now.  I think APL will be my goal for next year and maybe I can get there by May.

I do feel that CBL is an accomplishment though. I know I have three months left but we will see.  Maybe I will hit a growth spurt.


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 2, 2011)

JerriBlank

Aren't pictures great?! You've had a good amount of growth!

Can't wait to see your reveal 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I want to say thank you but then I feel some kind of way about the "keep the faith" thingee   erplexed    ... I'm just not sure.



Okay, nevermind. Good luck...? .

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> @NikkiQ should do it!
> 
> I'll prob end up joining to make it early next year. Esp since I'm considering trimming again before the year is over.


 
 Imani and faithVA I probably will start the 2012 APL challenge if no one starts one by November. I want to make sure everyone that has the end of the year goal for APL has a chance to make it before moving onto the 2012 edition.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey ladies, just checking in. My last length check and post in this thread was beginning of August & my longest layer was 1.5 inches away from APL. I now have a sew in that i have had for 7.5 weeks. I wanted to keep it in unitl November (which will be 3 months max) but a little nervous because my stylist told me i wouldnt have no hair if i did  i think ive been taking pretty good care of my hair underneath the sew in thanks to other threads. I have about an inch of new growth right now and everyday i pretty much monitor my braided hair. It hasnt started to matt up or anything and when i feel each braid, my finger is a little oily (every 2 weeks i wash and condition with a spray bottle) so i guess thats a sign my hair isnt dry. Wednesday will be my 8 week mark & after that im going to be really careful with everything i do with this sew in so i can make it to 3 months... If i have no set backs, i will hopefully be APL when i take it out. i know i shouldnt go 3 months by this being my first sew in, but ive been so busy lately and want to get my moneys worth..... Anyway, Good luck ladies and great job on the progress. I lurk this thread everyday and whenever i see a posting i get super happy to see someones progress 

My progress pics are between 2-4 weeks away & im so excited to see my hair


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> @Imani and @faithVA I probably will start the 2012 APL challenge if no one starts one by November. I want to make sure everyone that has the end of the year goal for APL has a chance to make it before moving onto the 2012 edition.


 
I will join the APL challenge but won't start one. If I was 6 months out from APL I would. APL feels so close and so far away at the same time 

So going to wait on NikkiQ.

I will help either of you ladies out if you need it (APL or BSL). Just let me know.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I will join the APL challenge but won't start one. If I was 6 months out from APL I would. APL feels so close and so far away at the same time
> 
> So going to wait on @NikkiQ.
> 
> I will help either of you ladies out if you need it (APL or BSL). Just let me know.


 
faithVA and Imani you guys can be co-hosts since you both will probably be APL very soon!


----------



## diadall (Oct 3, 2011)

Even if I can't make APL in three months I still feel like I did make great strides.  My hair is full shoulder now.  It gets caught in my seatbelt, purse and when I am relaxing I have to pull it up because it gets caught between tossing and turning. I have a ponytail, it swings and I don't always have to wear earrings because my hair is framing my face very nicely.  

I manipulate my hair too much but I can't help it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA and @Imani you guys can be co-hosts since you both will probably be APL very soon!


 
No problem. I will probably need something else to keep me busy. I am leading 4 challenges right now that end at the end of the year. I will need something to keep me sane after the holidays.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

[USER=146212 said:
			
		

> diadall[/USER];14348041]Even if I can't make APL in three months I still feel like I did make great strides. My hair is full shoulder now. It gets caught in my seatbelt, purse and when I am relaxing I have to pull it up because it gets caught between tossing and turning. I have a ponytail, it swings and I don't always have to wear earrings because my hair is framing my face very nicely.
> 
> I manipulate my hair too much but I can't help it.


 
It sounds wonderful.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 3, 2011)

EtherealEnigma said:


> JerriBlank
> 
> Aren't pictures great?! You've had a good amount of growth!
> 
> ...



Thank you! I'm excited to see where I am as well! *quivers with anticipation*
I want a healthy apl at the very least.


----------



## Imani (Oct 3, 2011)

diadall said:


> Even if I can't make APL in three months I still feel like I did make great strides.  My hair is full shoulder now.  It gets caught in my seatbelt, purse and when I am relaxing I have to pull it up because it gets caught between tossing and turning. I have a ponytail, it swings and I don't always have to wear earrings because my hair is framing my face very nicely.
> 
> I manipulate my hair too much but I can't help it.



Thats how mine was when I got it flat ironed. Only lasted a couple days til I sweated out the roots tho and it shrunk up and so it wasn't hanging as long. I was sitting in high backed chair and my hair would get caught behind my back and yank my scalp, it hurt And caught in my purse. All of it was just so weird since I've never had hair this long before, I've had weave get caught in stuff but its not the same as it being your own hair. And it really hurts

I'm still rocking my full ponytail too and it still has swang a week later. 

This actually isn't a bad length, but I definitely want more hair, at least APL.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 4, 2011)

I finally made APL  after the 2 setbacks I had (had to cut a total of 2 inches off), I'm surprised I was able to make it before December. Next goal BSL!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2011)

[USER=187846 said:
			
		

> 13StepsAhead[/USER];14354913]I finally made APL  after the 2 setbacks I had (had to cut a total of 2 inches off), I'm surprised I was able to make it before December. Next goal BSL!


 
 Will you be taking any pictures of your victory any time soon?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2011)

Just keeping my hair up in twists and really focusing on keeping my hair moisturized right now. It doesn't look like my hair is doing much but I must be getting at least a little growth because I can get more of my front twists to reach and stay in my banana clip bun. And my gray is starting to show from the henna I did a few weeks ago. So its growing but I can't tell at what rate.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Will you be taking any pictures of your victory any time soon?


 

faithVA I should be taking a length pic sometime this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

I can officially pull all of my twists back into a banana clip bun. Even though I don't see any evidence of growth something must be happening because I don't think I could do this at the beginning of September.


----------



## Imani (Oct 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I can officially pull all of my twists back into a banana clip bun. Even though I don't see any evidence of growth something must be happening because I don't think I could do this at the beginning of September.



Wow I definitely cannnot do that. 

I've always admired kimmaytubes twisted banana clip buns. I'm a loooong way from that

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

[USER=13643 said:
			
		

> Imani[/USER];14369477]Wow I definitely cannnot do that.
> 
> I've always admired kimmaytubes twisted banana clip buns. I'm a loooong way from that
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


 
hmm. Are you saying that when you pull it back its not a big bun? Because I know your twists are waaaaaay longer than mine so they all reach back into the banana clip right?

Your twists looked a good 2" to 3" longer than mine.


----------



## Imani (Oct 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> hmm. Are you saying that when you pull it back its not a big bun? Because I know your twists are waaaaaay longer than mine so they all reach back into the banana clip right?
> 
> Your twists looked a good 2" to 3" longer than mine.


 
They are not long enough to make a bun. maybe with the help of several hairpins they could make a tiny bun With layers and shrinkage, I don't foresee me being able to do a real twisted bun for...idk..maybe at least another 6 months.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 8, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> I finally made APL  after the 2 setbacks I had (had to cut a total of 2 inches off), I'm surprised I was able to make it before December. Next goal BSL!


 
Happy to have met my goal and here is the pic as promised.


----------



## newnyer (Oct 8, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> Happy to have met my goal and here is the pic as promised.



CONGRATS!!!!!  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> Happy to have met my goal and here is the pic as promised.


 
Fabulous 13StepsAhead. You definitely made it.  :woohoo: 

And thanks for coming back with pics. We love pics


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm still a ways from APL but my twist outs are looking more fab    And I'm so happy. I can only imagine what they will look like at APL


----------



## Imani (Oct 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I'm still a ways from APL but my twist outs are looking more fab    And I'm so happy. I can only imagine what they will look like at APL



Congrats on your twist outs!

I tried my first one as a natural this wknd (My other attempt was a yr ago when i was transitioning). I was underwhelmed, it looked ok pulled back. I think my hair is just too tight and frizzy for twist outs, rod sets and stuff like that.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

[USER=13643 said:
			
		

> Imani[/USER];14389097]Congrats on your twist outs!
> 
> I tried my first one as a natural this wknd (My other attempt was a yr ago when i was transitioning). I was underwhelmed, it looked ok pulled back. I think my hair is just too tight and frizzy for twist outs, rod sets and stuff like that.


 
Its hard sometimes being used to our hair looking a certain way and then switching over to something new. I've had years to adjust to not wearing my hair straight. I wore a twa for 4 years. Otherwise I probably would not feel as comfortable with the other styles.

Maybe when your hair gets longer you will feel more comfortable with other styles. My hair is pretty tight and frizzy. But my twists out come out ok because I wear my hair twisted for 5 days first. There is a difference between an overnight twist out and a twistout on old twists.

I've yet to do an overnight twist out or braid out. I will wait until my hair is APL or BSB for that. 

But I hope you find more styles you are in love with.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok I think I'll go ahead and claim it.... I'm APL!!! I will probably get a trim in a month or so (not feeling the raggedy ends!). Anyhoo! Feels great to be here  Next stop BSB.... then on to my final goal of MBL.


----------



## newnyer (Oct 11, 2011)

Heck yeah u can claim it!!!!!  Congratulations!! Your hair looks great!  Mildly jealous...but I'm happy for you so I'll move past it. Lol!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2011)

Kamilla16 said:


> Ok I think I'll go ahead and claim it.... I'm APL!!! I will probably get a trim in a month or so (not feeling the raggedy ends!). Anyhoo! Feels great to be here  Next stop BSB.... then on to my final goal of MBL.


 
Congratulations, Looks Great. And yeah, don't worry about the ends... Keep on going to BSB.


----------



## princesslocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, is it too late to join?


----------



## newnyer (Oct 12, 2011)

Terribly taken but "aiight" progress pics post relaxer:  *disclaimer* hair appears more uneven than it actually is due to me just taking it down from a wrap, creating some weird flip curl on one side of my head.  Tried my best to smooth it out with my fingers....but said forget it...ya'll get the picture. Lol!  It's hard for me to measure how long I have until APL (2-3 inches maybe?? Again-this is when a room mate or SO would REALLY come in handy!) but I'm hoping soon!


Ok....sorry I posted some pics twice....can't seem to get it right from my phone!!!  
Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Oct 13, 2011)

I want to join this APL challenge.
I wash n-set once a week and I DC with moisturizing conditioner and protein cond.
I hardly wear PS and I'm still learning to rollerset my own hair, so I still go to the annoying salon.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Oct 13, 2011)

^^Are you sure you shouldn't be in the BSL challenge. It looks as though you are already APL. Gorgeous hair, BTW!


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wonderful progress....

Who starting 2012 APL Challenge 



PrettyinPink001 said:


> I want to join this APL challenge.
> I wash n-set once a week and I DC with moisturizing conditioner and protein cond.
> I hardly wear PS and I'm still learning to rollerset my own hair, so I still go to the annoying salon.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Oct 14, 2011)

kandiekj100 said:


> ^^Are you sure you shouldn't be in the BSL challenge. It looks as though you are already APL. Gorgeous hair, BTW!



I don't think I have APL length. But thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 14, 2011)

^^Um, I think you're in denial.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Oct 14, 2011)

Incognitus said:


> ^^Um, I think you're in denial.



I asked my cousin who is a member of LHCF and she was like "no you alittle. Beyond shoulder  length."
Maybe she was hating. Thanks!


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 14, 2011)

erplexed What the heck? A little beyond SL? Wow. No, she's either haiting or confused (no offense).


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^^ Oh snap... why... hmmm... yeah, she's either one or the other. It looks like you're definitely APL. And your hair looks so pretty and thick! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## caltron (Oct 14, 2011)

Your cousin is very confused!  You are clearly full APL.  Beautiful hair.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^^ thanks guys for the compliments I joined the BSLchallenge. Good luck on your HHJ


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2011)

I am looking forward to pulling my hair in front of me to finish off my twist. Still have a ways to go.

Another week of keeping my hair twisted and keeping my hair moisturized and sealed daily. I hope to be only an inch away from APL in December. I think I can see a little growth when I pull my twists.

But I decided that I will be doing all length checks with stretched hair, no heat. I will do a length check in December, just to capture my progress and then hopefully not another until I can pull my twist fully to APL. 

If it's APL stretched then its APL straightened so not going to worry about it.


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 22, 2011)

Kamilla16 said:


> Ok I think I'll go ahead and claim it.... I'm APL!!! I will probably get a trim in a month or so (not feeling the raggedy ends!). Anyhoo! Feels great to be here  Next stop BSB.... then on to my final goal of MBL.



I'm working toward BSB too   Happy growing!


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm going to make it anymore. I feel like my hair hasn't grown in months. Obviously, it has but my ends....  I cut off my scraggly ends in July and they're all scraggly again. What must I do?! I'm a little frustrated now.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 22, 2011)

^^^i had to trim off some of my progress as well.  hopefully i will make it to APL by Dec/Jan?  i am rollersetting, so hopefully this will help.  i plan on getting a small trim around the holidays.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Oct 22, 2011)

I will be having to trim a bit but i hopefully make it by the end of December
CONGRATS TO THE LADIES THAT HAVE REACHED APL !!!!!!!


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 22, 2011)

@shortfub78

Yeah, I hear you. Good luck! I am planning on eliminating direct heat altogether for the next few months. I'll try to hold out til summer.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## diadall (Oct 23, 2011)

You will be APL in no time.  Well is it no time yet?  Why must getting to APL be a beast.  I feel like I have been trying for nearly 2 years.  UGH!!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 23, 2011)

4b natural current Reggie wash n DC weekly with SM organic coconut and hibiscus curl and shine shampoo I have a few natura moisturizing condish, BWC moisturizing condish, Aubrey organics rose mosqueta nourishing condish.
Using a spray made from water, glycerin, aowc, and aloe juice
Sealing with my oil stash mostly wgo, and walnut oil. 
I hope to be apl by June!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Oct 27, 2011)

Just took out my 11 week old sew in. I got great growth and so far my hair doesn't look damaged at all, but I haven't washed it yet either. This was my first sew in and I was really nervous about leaving it in that long... took me 4 hours to remove. On the other hand,  *I've finally made APL!!!* 
 

Here's a couple of pics I just took after combing out all of the shed hairs. My hair is dry and in an afro state from the combing. Good luck ladies on finishing the challenge!!! im off to the 2012 BSL Challenge


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 27, 2011)

^^  I love your fro by the way...


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2011)

IndifinableJoli said:


> Just took out my 11 week old sew in. I got great growth and so far my hair doesn't look damaged at all, but I haven't washed it yet either. This was my first sew in and I was really nervous about leaving it in that long... took me 4 hours to remove. On the other hand, *I've finally made APL!!!*
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of pics I just took after combing out all of the shed hairs. My hair is dry and in an afro state from the combing. Good luck ladies on finishing the challenge!!! im off to the 2012 BSL Challenge


 
Congratulations... See you in the BSL Challenge


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 27, 2011)

your hair is so thick !!! congrats on making APL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it was your first sew in, can I know your thoughts about this type of protective styling?? because I think you can not taking care of your ends while you wear a weaves right ?? 
do you also have a pic of the style ?? 

@

IndifinableJoli


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 27, 2011)

trying to do a mention v_v 
IndifinableJoli*


by the way, I know i'm actually APL, but it doesn't matter for me to just "touch" the line, so i'm not claiming apl till I know if I can retain it or not(2010 and 2011 was year of setbacks for me  ) we will see at end of year ! finger crooooss :'( :'(


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Oct 28, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> your hair is so thick !!! congrats on making APL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it was your first sew in, can I know your thoughts about this type of protective styling?? because I think you can not taking care of your ends while you wear a weaves right ??
> do you also have a pic of the style ??
> ...


 
Thanks you guys!
I actually enjoyed wearing the sew in. I was able to retain length better than I do with my twist outs. I did *A LOT* of research on hair forums and youtube so that I could take care of it properly. I pretty much washed my hair and the weave with a spray bottle every two weeks and then applied some leave in conditioner or braid spray to my hair. I kept it real simple because I didn't want my hair to mat or have product buildup.

When I first started to take my sew in down, my hair felt a little dry but the more I took down, the greasier my hands got. My hair was really soft and moisturized when I was finally done. I guess I did a pretty good job. 

I attached 2 pics of my sew in. If you want to see more let me know & I say go for it!


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 28, 2011)

IndifinableJoli said:


> Thanks you guys!
> I actually enjoyed wearing the sew in. I was able to retain length better than I do with my twist outs. I did *A LOT* of research on hair forums and youtube so that I could take care of it properly. I pretty much washed my hair and the weave with a spray bottle every two weeks and then applied some leave in conditioner or braid spray to my hair. I kept it real simple because I didn't want my hair to mat or have product buildup.
> 
> When I first started to take my sew in down, my hair felt a little dry but the more I took down, the greasier my hands got. My hair was really soft and moisturized when I was finally done. I guess I did a pretty good job.
> ...



IndifinableJoli
Yup, I'd love to see more . Also, what kind of closure did you use, or did you leave some of your hair out?


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Oct 28, 2011)

Incognitus said:


> @IndifinableJoli
> Yup, I'd love to see more . Also, what kind of closure did you use, or did you leave some of your hair out?


 
I left a small piece of my hair out at the top so i can do a middle part & my side edges. Here's more pics, I hope this helps because I only take pics in my bathroom when bored lol. The hair look so natural and blends in well with mines. No one could tell the difference


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been a lurker in this Challenge.  I may have posted some months ago (May?) that I was grazing APL.  My goal for 2011 was full and healthy APL.  I am marking this date as the date that I reached that goal.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 1, 2011)

to all the APL challengers who have reached jumped over that difficult hurdle!!! Onwards and upwards to BSB!!!!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 12, 2011)

In your (all of you) professional LHCF opinion, Is this APL?


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey ladies I took earlier this month.
So am I close?

javascript:pnoteEditor.toggle(0, 'PERSON');


----------



## Monaleezza (Nov 15, 2011)

I have officially hit APL. 
After nearly a year of sew ins I've reached my goal.  I thought I took pics at the hairdresser, but my camera battery died and now it's already back in a sew in. And I have no evidence of how well I've done.  But... I will be on route to BSL for 2012. 
It's good to see it actually works.

My method was sew ins.  I kept them in for 12 weeks at a time and kept my hair clean and moisturised underneath.
It meant that I could style my sew in while protecting my hair, so I really felt as though I didn't miss out of the enjoyment of hair combing/stying, which many PSs don't offer.

I've enjoyed my year and I'm amazed at the results.  Roll on BSL!


----------



## Monaleezza (Nov 15, 2011)

Actually I have this front shot, which doesn't give the full effect, but better than nothing.

This is the effect after the removal of my sew in.


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 15, 2011)

Yaaaaaay! Look at ya'll! Congratulations to those which have made it to APL!!! Well done! And Congrats to all of us for embarking on this hair journey together! Taking it one inch at a time 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Incognitus (Nov 16, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> In your (all of you) professional LHCF opinion, Is this APL?



DayDreamist

IMHO, (based on the pic) it seems like a small part of your hair is at APL, but most of your length is at SL. Keep in mind that I'm not expert. I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am doing super-long hip length  yarn twists....I really need to be APL by December damnit!!!!


----------



## g.lo (Nov 17, 2011)

hey guys,

please tell me i have made Apl,. anyway i was not supposed to do a length check before end of dec, but i couldn't resist, y'all underdstand!!!
this is the longest my hair has ever been in my entire life!!
at one point i thought it wasn't growing anymore, and when i trimmed about an inch in october, i was a bit discouraged and kinda loosing hope to reach APL by december. it seems like the past 3 weeks i had a growth spurt, the only thing i have change in my reggy, it's that i have been cowashing daily and i my hair and scalp love it!! 
i was neck length in january, still stunned!!
sorry for the mucky mirror and quality of pictures, the check wasn't planned!
it was done on dry shrunken hair.

I am doing my happy dance,


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 17, 2011)

^^^^^ yaaaay! Congratulations on reaching APL and obtaining your longest length ever! 2 milestones to be Bally about!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Charla (Nov 17, 2011)

Monaleezza said:


> I have officially hit APL.
> After nearly a year of sew ins I've reached my goal.  I thought I took pics at the hairdresser, but my camera battery died and now it's already back in a sew in. And I have no evidence of how well I've done.  But... I will be on route to BSL for 2012.
> It's good to see it actually works.
> 
> ...



Monaleezza    Congrats!  Can you give details of how you moisturized and cleansed your hair and scalp with the sew-in?  I've never had one before, but the thought of having my hair locked away for 12 weeks has me giddy!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 17, 2011)

g.lo said:


> hey guys,
> 
> please tell me i have made Apl,. anyway i was not supposed to do a length check before end of dec, but i couldn't resist, y'all underdstand!!!
> this is the longest my hair has ever been in my entire life!!
> ...



from what I can see of your armpits, you look way past apl to me haha!  go on girl!


----------



## Incognitus (Nov 17, 2011)

g.lo Maybe I'm off, but based on your armpit and t-shirt line, it looks like you're basically bsl


----------



## g.lo (Nov 17, 2011)

HauteHippie said:


> ^^^^^ yaaaay! Congratulations on reaching APL and obtaining your longest length ever! 2 milestones to be Bally about!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2





esi.adokowa said:


> from what I can see of your armpits, you look way past apl to me haha!  go on girl!





Incognitus said:


> g.lo Maybe I'm off, but based on your armpit and t-shirt line, it looks like you're basically bsl



thank you girls!!!
I took several pictures to make sure, because I am really stunned!!!!! my eyes are still popping! I still have to digest the fact that I have reached APL, but the thought of grazing BSL  make my heart  so hard!!
i will cowash later on and have my daughter to take the pic!!  

really excited


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 17, 2011)

I think I made it in the back. I don't think that counts though, so hopefully by March it will be the full APL.


----------



## indarican (Nov 17, 2011)

g.lo said:


> hey guys,
> 
> please tell me i have made Apl,. anyway i was not supposed to do a length check before end of dec, but i couldn't resist, y'all underdstand!!!
> this is the longest my hair has ever been in my entire life!!
> ...


 



Congrats!!!!... I have hope of making it to apl by december!!! im nl/sl now


----------



## g.lo (Nov 17, 2011)

esi.adokowa and Incognitus, i had my daughter to take a picture, while i hold my hair! it looks that i have pass APL a tad bit!

ignore the t-shirt ( i am bad at designing) and my bad shoulder(right on pic) is so low, need to go back to physioerplexed


----------



## g.lo (Nov 17, 2011)

Chameleonchick said:


> I think I made it in the back. I don't think that counts though, so hopefully by March it will be the full APL.



Everything count girl!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 17, 2011)

g.lo said:


> @esi.adokowa and @Incognitus, i had my daughter to take a picture, while i hold my hair! it looks that i have pass APL a tad bit!
> 
> ignore the t-shirt ( i am bad at designing) and my bad shoulder(right on pic) is so low, need to go back to physioerplexed


 at the line on that shirt!

But yes you are pass APL! Congrats!!!


----------



## Incognitus (Nov 17, 2011)

^^Ditto on both the line and making APL.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 17, 2011)

Readyone said:


> at the line on that shirt!
> 
> But yes you are pass APL! Congrats!!!





Incognitus said:


> ^^Ditto on both the line and making APL.



well that's my fashion designer career down the sink


----------



## ebsalita (Nov 21, 2011)

g.lo

Well done and well done to all recent graduates! I'm doing okay - I think most of the hair is pretty much there, but I don't want to claim until I'm absolutely sure (ain't no one gonna give my results the side-eye) lol!

This is fantastic to see so many others making it though... for me, it was APL that really and truly meant having "long" hair.  The funny thing is, I'm close but my hair doesn't feel long anymore, yet I've never had this much hair in my life! 

E x


----------



## g.lo (Nov 21, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> g.lo
> 
> Well done and well done to all recent graduates! I'm doing okay - I think most of the hair is pretty much there, but I don't want to claim until I'm absolutely sure (ain't no one gonna give my results the side-eye) lol!
> 
> ...



thanks, same here APL seems to short now!!!!


----------



## ebsalita (Nov 21, 2011)

g.lo said:


> thanks, same here APL seems to short now!!!!



I know! I try to think of it not as greed , but just realising that I can do better and want more for myself


----------



## iri9109 (Nov 21, 2011)

my hair is finally starting to let me be great and approach APL lol...i need to do a length check in the back, but i think im starting to graze APL...ill check again at the end of the yr but i probably wont claim it until next year


----------



## g.lo (Nov 21, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> my hair is finally starting to let me be great and approach APL lol...i need to do a length check in the back, but i think im starting to graze APL...ill check again at the end of the yr but i probably wont claim it until next year



iri9109, your hair is gorgeous


----------



## Incognitus (Nov 21, 2011)

iri9109 Girl, you're hair is already great. Look at those thick curls.... I can only dream of having that thickness!!!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 22, 2011)

g.lo said:


> esi.adokowa and Incognitus, i had my daughter to take a picture, while i hold my hair! it looks that i have pass APL a tad bit!
> 
> ignore the t-shirt ( i am bad at designing) and my bad shoulder(right on pic) is so low, need to go back to physioerplexed


g.lo
where do you think your growth is from ?? megatek? onion and garlic oil? it looks like more than 6 inches  do you apply them only on your edges or on all your scalp ?


----------



## g.lo (Nov 22, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> g.lo
> where do you think your growth is from ?? megatek? onion and garlic oil? it looks like more than 6 inches  do you apply them only on your edges or on all your scalp ?



Thanks Krystle~Hime, i trimmed my hair in october a good inch because of thin looking ends and honestly didn't think that i will reach APL by end of dec. 
i really believe that i had a growth spurt! the only difference i have made to my reggie is i started cowashing everyday since 1 of november!! i alternate between my BFH condish and Mill creek biotin condish! i baggy at night with no products! also i DC twice a week and add ayuverdic powders in my BFH condish (Bhrami, amla and Makka). I am wondering if it is the daily cowash, time will tell!

gaby


----------



## g.lo (Nov 22, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> g.lo
> where do you think your growth is from ?? megatek? onion and garlic oil? it looks like more than 6 inches  do you apply them only on your edges or on all your scalp ?



really considering trying sulfur! but i suck at challenge!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 22, 2011)

g.lo, okay thanks for sharing your regimen. back on megatek/onion/garlic, for how long did you use them??? from January to nox ? because your edges really look like my mom's edges so I want so details on it. 
you are telling me about cowashing, but I don't think cowashing has its part in your growth spurt. (because IMO 1st role of conditioner is to conditioning hair and ends. not stimulating scalp )


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 22, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Alright ladies....here are the pics I promised a couple of weeks ago lol.
> 
> My stubborn underarm back-fat is throwing off the APL line (ya'll know what I'm talking about.......), but bump it. Ima go ahead and claim GRAZING APL!
> 
> ...


bride91501
what are your progress since top of July ?? maybe Ive missed it.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 23, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> g.lo, okay thanks for sharing your regimen. back on megatek/onion/garlic, for how long did you use them??? from January to nox ? because your edges really look like my mom's edges so I want so details on it.
> you are telling me about cowashing, but I don't think cowashing has its part in your growth spurt. (because IMO 1st role of conditioner is to conditioning hair and ends. not stimulating scalp )



Krystle~Hime , when i cowash i do apply on my scalp as well and massage! 
regarding my edges, i suffered from post partum shedding dec last year. for 2 weeks i did use megatek (3 times a week), prepoo twice a week with olive oil mixed with garlic and onion (applied on scalp as well and that miracously cut the shedding), and the rest of the time i was massaging with castor oil mixed with peppermint, rosemary and lavender.
i dropped he megatek, because of the comment from my hubby and kids that i was using horse stuff ( still have a nearly full bottle lying somewhere). i attribute the growth of my edge by daily massage and the essential oil! later on i added garlic and onion essential oil and infused the oil with nettle, horsetail, burdock root, marshmallow and seaweed powder! i haven't used the mixture for over six months now (maybe should start again).
In the past when i was relaxed, my hairdresser used to tell me that my hair grows fast, and now i start to believe it! i read a very old thread here( if i can retrieve, will  post), where a lady grew her hair to WL within a year by washing/cowashing daily, and i am trying to see if it works!
I want to try the sulfur badly!

hope this help!


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 24, 2011)

I think I've reached APL. Who gon check me, boo?! 

I kid, I kid. But, really, I think I'm scraping APL and if I'm good, I'll still be scraping after my trim in Dec. I gotta admit, I was scared I wouldn't even get close around October after cutting off a few inches. It seemed like a good idea in the summertime. I felt kinda like I was walking around with a rat tail, though. But now I want about 2 of those inches back. Oh well.
















Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 27, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> bride91501
> what are your progress since top of July ?? maybe Ive missed it.



Hey Krystle~Hime I'm sorry for the delay girl...been real distracted lately 

I think I must have the longest shoulder blades known to man lol. I'm definitely APL, trying to graze BSB by Dec 31. Will update at year's end. Pray for me girl! LOL


----------



## g.lo (Nov 27, 2011)

@ HauteHippie!

well done !





HauteHippie said:


> I think I've reached APL. Who gon check me, boo?!
> 
> I kid, I kid. But, really, I think I'm scraping APL and if I'm good, I'll still be scraping after my trim in Dec. I gotta admit, I was scared I wouldn't even get close around October after cutting off a few inches. It seemed like a good idea in the summertime. I felt kinda like I was walking around with a rat tail, though. But now I want about 2 of those inches back. Oh well.
> 
> ...


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 27, 2011)

g.lo said:


> @ HauteHippie!
> 
> well done !



Thank you, g.lo! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I relaxed my hair the day before Thanksgiving (11wks post). This will be my last length check for 2011 since I only do length checks when I relax.  I'm barely grazing APL, but that's good enough for me.  I'm going to move on to BSL 2012.


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 30, 2011)

g.lo said:


> @Krystle~Hime , when i cowash i do apply on my scalp as well and massage!
> regarding my edges, *i suffered from post partum shedding dec last year.* for 2 weeks i did use megatek (3 times a week), prepoo twice a week with olive oil mixed with garlic and onion (applied on scalp as well and that miracously cut the shedding), and the rest of the time i was massaging with castor oil mixed with peppermint, rosemary and lavender.
> i dropped he megatek, because of the comment from my hubby and kids that i was using horse stuff ( still have a nearly full bottle lying somewhere). i attribute the growth of my edge by daily massage and the essential oil! later on i added garlic and onion essential oil and infused the oil with nettle, horsetail, burdock root, marshmallow and seaweed powder! i haven't used the mixture for over six months now (maybe should start again).
> In the past when i was relaxed, my hairdresser used to tell me that my hair grows fast, and now i start to believe it! i read a very old thread here( if i can retrieve, will post), where a lady grew her hair to WL within a year by washing/cowashing daily, and i am trying to see if it works!
> ...


 g.lo
I am suffering from this now and I hate it! I am three months post partum and my hair is coming out it clumps. What was the most effective thing that stopped shedding?


----------



## g.lo (Dec 1, 2011)

Readyone said:


> g.lo
> I am suffering from this now and I hate it! I am three months post partum and my hair is coming out it clumps. What was the most effective thing that stopped shedding?



Readyone, garlic and onions that what worked the most! i did notice a big change in the amount of hair i was shedding after just one treatment.
i prepoo with a mixture of olive oil blended with fresh Garlic and onion for about an hour than rinse. i did that 2-3 times a week. 
on on a daily basis i was massaging my edges with castor oil (regular one) mixed with peppermint and rosemary essential oil!

hope this help!


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats to everyone who made it to APL this year!  

I doubt my hair has grown much since my length check back in mid-November so I didn't make it to APL this year. Will probably make it around March. Onto BSL 2012!


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Ladies....

Latest Update 

I flat ironed my hair 2 days ago.  I did it myself so it's not a great flat iron job but it'll do.  This is probably the last time I'll be flat ironing this year because I'm going to get my "winter sew-in" installed sometime during Christmas week.

Below are my progress pics From January & April... I'll post my pics from June and Novemer in a window below this one. My hair tends to grow then thicken, grow, then thicken...I think it just left a thickening stage and is (hopefully) moving on to some more growth.

Onto BSL!


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, here are pics from June & 2 Days ago [11/28/11]


----------



## tashboog (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello Ladies ! Well I did a length check after removing my curlformers and it appears to be APL ! Now on to BSB cuz BSL is so far away since I have a long torso !


----------



## OhTall1 (Dec 9, 2011)

So close!  Here are my progress pictures for this year.  A few hairs in the center look like they're close to APL, but the rest of them have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 10, 2011)

g.lo said:


> garlic and onions that what worked the most! i did notice a big change in the amount of hair i was shedding after just one treatment.
> i prepoo with a mixture of olive oil blended with fresh Garlic and onion for about an hour than rinse. i did that 2-3 times a week.
> on on a daily basis i was massaging my edges with castor oil (regular one) mixed with peppermint and rosemary essential oil!
> 
> hope this help!



g.lo I know this is a dumb question, but did you cut up the onion and garlic and then strain it a bit? Just wondering if you still get good results even if you strain it.

And the smell evaporates... right?



Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 12, 2011)

I am very close as well.  Will measure my hair during my days off at the end of the month.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2011)

i made it and had to cut my progress off, so i am now in the 2012 challenge, hoping for April.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 19, 2011)

hey ladies! where are you all? getting ready for christmas huh?

im comingback for my last update. ;-) after so long


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 19, 2011)

ok so here is my update. im almost there ( a few layers are there) so i might move up to the next point (bsl) 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## g.lo (Dec 20, 2011)

HauteHippie said:


> g.lo I know this is a dumb question, but did you cut up the onion and garlic and then strain it a bit? Just wondering if you still get good results even if you strain it.
> 
> And the smell evaporates... right?
> 
> ...



HauteHippie, sorry just saw your post!
i used to just throw a garlic bulb and small onion , plus oil in a blender and then apply on my scalp and hair length. the smell is discussting  and you have to rinse very well. here is a video where i am talking about the whole experience.
you can also ude a juicer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOyfJWIWoF8


----------



## TruMe (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, after my original post (544), I have made it to APL in the back.  As my hair continues to grow, I guess I will also check the progress of the rest of my hair (my hair is in layers which I like).  So, I will jump in the APL for 2012 for my hair in my crown and do BSL for the back.  Yeah!!!

FYI, I did the BC in May so this is really about 7 months growth.


----------



## luvovcandy (Jan 4, 2012)

Im claiming it!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow we haven't even made it 7 days into 2012
and Graduates are poppin up like crazy.

Congratulations Ladies see you in the BSL 2012 thread!!!

ETA: Ha ha thought I was in the 2012 APL thread lawd have mercy I am going to bed


----------



## texasqt (Jan 8, 2012)

texasqt said:


> 2011 is going to be my year!!!
> Here are my starting pics. I hope they are large enough.
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I'm late with the update. I edited my regimen above to show what I stuck with. My hair has been curled instead of straight for the length check. Got to straighten it tonight. Can I claim APL???










If not, I should be there in a few months


----------



## Imani (Jan 10, 2012)

I didn't straighten for NYE like I had planned for a final length check. But here is where I was Nov 21 last time I straightened. 

That was over a month ago so by now I figure I'm grazing or pretty close. Either way, I joined the APL 2012 challenge with a goal date of April 2012 bc thats the next time I will go to the salon and get it straightened.

I also started BSL 2012 even tho its kind of a long shot.


----------



## Imani (Jan 10, 2012)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Wow we haven't even made it 7 days into 2012
> and Graduates are poppin up like crazy.
> 
> Congratulations Ladies see you in the BSL 2012 thread!!!
> ...



Hilarious


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 11, 2012)

I forgot to post my pic.

I made it.


----------



## clairelynette (Feb 18, 2012)

Although I'm late with my update photos here are my results from last year. I didn't do a final relaxer until near the end of January so I wasn't able to show my final photos "on time"; especially since I took these at the beginning of Feb and am just now gettting around to posting... The images on the left in each photo are from Jan-Feb of last year and the image on the right is from Jan-Feb of this year. I trimmed about half an inch to even out my ends a bit, though if you look closely you can tell that one side is still a bit longer than the other. Not quite APL (I think it takes a a bit more time when you have a long torso) but close enough to move on to my next goal of BSL or 20", or another 4-5", of hair overall. My hair has much more manageability, resiliency, fullness, and shine than it did just a year ago and I couldn't be happier with the drastic change that I was able to achieve by just being patient and following a simple routine.

It's been great fun seeing everyone's progress and I wish everyone continued success!

P.S 
If you click on the thumbnails and the pictures still aren't large enough for you I also posted them on my profile page.


----------

